# GlossyBox - May 2013



## NikNik455 (Apr 29, 2013)

Anyone have any spoilers for the May box? Only a few days til the month begins!


----------



## Soxi (Apr 30, 2013)

I can't figure out how to add a picture spoiler from my phone, but they just posted a spoiler on their Facebook page if anyone wants to grab it and add it under a spoiler.


----------



## MaiteS (Apr 30, 2013)

first spoiler! i still haven't gotten my april box but whatev's!

from FB: 





We're ready to let you in on a secret! Our May Boxes just may include a special product from Make MY Yours!


----------



## unicorn (Apr 30, 2013)

Oh man, that stuff will be just in time for the yearly emergence of my summer humidity-induced greasefest t-zone.


----------



## MaiteS (Apr 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *unicorn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh man, that stuff will be just in time for the yearly emergence of my summer humidity-induced greasefest t-zone.


 girl agreed! ive been pulling out the blotting sheets more than ever LOL.


----------



## saidfreeze (Apr 30, 2013)

Anything mattifying will make me a happy girl in any of my boxes this month!


----------



## CheshireCookie (Apr 30, 2013)

&lt;---- This girl needs May thread updates




The first sneak peek looks very interesting!


----------



## princess2010 (Apr 30, 2013)

So far I like. I'm also getting the oily shiny face. Mattifying is good!


----------



## Dayo Steph (Apr 30, 2013)

I think I received the same product from Birchbox a while ago. If I recall it worked ok but didn't wow me.


----------



## pride (Apr 30, 2013)

Man...I have enough dots for a free box but that first spoiler does NOT excite me. But I'm also wondering if May might be amazing since it's the anniversary month....


----------



## lovepink (Apr 30, 2013)

I got this in my January or Februay Birchbox.  It is still sitting unused in my beauty stash.  Hopefully they are making this box a good one since it is the 1 year anniversary of GB USA.  I think after May I may have to break up with GB for a while.  For $21 a month I am not wowed or as amused as I am with BB and Ipsy at half the cost.


----------



## page5 (Apr 30, 2013)

Here's a little more info on that spoiler product.

 





Multi-Purpose Mattifying Moisturizer
This lightweight, multi-tasking moisturizer instantly hydrates while delivering a flawless, matte finish. It provides optimal and long-lasting hydration, softens the look of fine lines and wrinkles, imparts a lit-from-within glow, and performs superbly under makeup.


----------



## Auntboo (Apr 30, 2013)

Yeah, I still have that item on my swap list from when Birchbox sent it to me. My skin is too old and dry to want to try it. I am hoping the May box will be a good one since it is the anniversary but i think Glossybox and I will be parting ways after that. It has been several months since I received anything that wowed me even a little.


----------



## FormosaHoney (Apr 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Auntboo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Yeah, I still have that item on my swap list from when Birchbox sent it to me. My skin is too old and dry to want to try it. I am hoping the May box will be a good one since it is the anniversary but i think Glossybox and I will be parting ways after that. It has been several months since I received anything that wowed me even a little.


 Mine too.  To me, it's almost a pointless product.  Anything I use in the day time has some SPF, 15 at minimal.   When I sleep I don't care if my face looks a little shiny.  

A mattifying product with SPF and some coverage would be aaaahh-mazing!! 

I might mix it with some BB or CC cream to see if it might take the need away to powder my face when the temps hit 90!!


----------



## peggytalkpretty (May 1, 2013)

Hey girls I think a mattifying gel would be awesome for summer if it works, does anyone know any coupon codes for may?


----------



## page5 (May 1, 2013)

> Hey girls I think a mattifying gel would be awesome for summer if it works, does anyone know any coupon codes for may?


 I don't think it is a mattifying product. If I'm reading the product description correctly, it is a moisturizer with a matte finish.


----------



## peggytalkpretty (May 1, 2013)

> I don't think it is a mattifying product. If I'm reading the product description correctly, it is a moisturizer with a matte finish.


 Lol I just went back a read the description I think your right. Thanks girl


----------



## JC327 (May 1, 2013)

Sounds like it would be something interesting to try.


----------



## CheshireCookie (May 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Sounds like it would be something interesting to try.


----------



## princess2010 (May 1, 2013)

I always need moisture but not the shiny look. I look forward to trying it.


----------



## lexxies22 (May 1, 2013)

This just posted on their FB page, honoring their 1st Anniversary celebration:


----------



## tasertag (May 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lexxies22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This just posted on their FB page, honoring their 1st Anniversary celebration:


 I don't know why they'd post a picture of their April Box. I wouldn't really want to get it again even if they were full sized.


----------



## MaiteS (May 1, 2013)

the name of the May box is called Celebration Box .

they updated their website but not anything telling on whats in the box.


----------



## Sunflowercake (May 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *tasertag* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I don't know why they'd post a picture of their April Box. I wouldn't really want to get it again even if they were full sized.


 I agree! It looks like there is an extra lipstick or something but when I noticed that facebook post I wasn't excited about it.


----------



## princess2010 (May 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *tasertag* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I don't know why they'd post a picture of their April Box. I wouldn't really want to get it again even if they were full sized.


While I liked the box, I wouldn't want another either.


----------



## CheshireCookie (May 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> While I liked the box, I wouldn't want another either.


Agreed.


----------



## JC327 (May 2, 2013)

I am hoping they go all out since its their anniversary month.


----------



## Lorenk (May 3, 2013)

Does anyone know of any freebie codes floating around? I want to subscribe for May's box, but I know as soon as I do they'll put out a good freebie (like they did last month with the zoya).


----------



## lilsxkitten (May 3, 2013)

None on ebates.com, which is where I find them.



> Does anyone know of any freebie codes floating around? I want to subscribe for May's box, but I know as soon as I do they'll put out a good freebie (like they did last month with the zoya).


----------



## FormosaHoney (May 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Lorenk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Does anyone know of any freebie codes floating around? I want to subscribe for May's box, but I know as soon as I do they'll put out a good freebie (like they did last month with the zoya).


 I'd wait a little if you can stand it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />...

It's too early, if I am accurate... the codes for both freebie and % off are released when they are closer to the end of the order cycle for each month... in a bid to get as many subs in for that month.  

I'd imagine the the week of the 13th for May, start sweeping all your regular internet sources then.  But sometimes its difficult to wait...  Good luck!!


----------



## heather4602 (May 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got this in my January or Februay Birchbox.  It is still sitting unused in my beauty stash.  Hopefully they are making this box a good one since it is the 1 year anniversary of GB USA.  I think after May I may have to break up with GB for a while.  For $21 a month I am not wowed or as amused as I am with BB and Ipsy at half the cost.


 

I totally agree with you! Going to stay with it since it is the anniversary month! But will probably taken another break from them!


----------



## nikkinecol (May 3, 2013)

Although I do like GB overall, the customer service just sucks! I don't know how else to put it! This is my birthday month and I only need 50 more points for a free box. I will purchase the May box, receive June for free, and I'm really thinking about canceling for awhile. I find uses for all the products but the quality of the box has gone down some. It's not all bad though but the CS issues need to be resolved! They also need to send out cohesive boxes if they're going to assign a theme!


----------



## Bikerchic (May 4, 2013)

So unsure if I want to get this months box or not.....I canceled after April, 3 boxes in a row that didn't wow me.  But then I realized it's GB's birthday month and am hoping they go all out.  I think I will try to wait it out until I see more spoilers or a coupon code.  I really want to love GB but just haven't been impressed in months


----------



## AmandaMaven (May 4, 2013)

I subbed for the first time only because it was the anniversary month and I am hoping they will have something good. I've stayed away for a while because I simply didn't see anything in past boxes that really interested me. 

*Brad15 *gets you 15% off which is what I used when I signed up. I know they usually have some better codes, but I didn't feel like waiting!


----------



## sweetiegirlll (May 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *FormosaHoney* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'd wait a little if you can stand it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />...
> 
> ...


----------



## heatherdear (May 5, 2013)

There's a 20% off coupon available now - not sure when it expires - leina20.  Also, if you sign up via ebates.com, you'll receive $2.75 back.

Now I need to decide how long of a subscription I want.  I've received 2 boxes so far...March I liked; April was ok, but not extremely exciting to me.  Any suggestions?


----------



## latinafeminista (May 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *heatherdear* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> There's a 20% off coupon available now - not sure when it expires - leina20.  Also, if you sign up via ebates.com, you'll receive $2.75 back.
> 
> Now I need to decide how long of a subscription I want.  I've received 2 boxes so far...March I liked; April was ok, but not extremely exciting to me.  Any suggestions?


 To me, glossybox has been kinda hit or miss, so I would suggest doing a month to month type thing.  That's what I've been doing since March and there's been a code both months, so I think it's pretty safe  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tasertag (May 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *latinafeminista* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> To me, glossybox has been kinda hit or miss, so I would suggest doing a month to month type thing.  That's what I've been doing since March and there's been a code both months, so I think it's pretty safe  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


That's what I've been doing too. If the spoilers are good enough I'll jump in, otherwise I like watching you all have fun.


----------



## princess2010 (May 6, 2013)

I prefer a month to month subscription with all my subs. That way I'm not locked into anything if the quality starts falling. The savings for a year sub isn't enough to make me commit, even to the subs I love.


----------



## LolaJay (May 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I prefer a month to month subscription with all my subs. That way I'm not locked into anything if the quality starts falling. The savings for a year sub isn't enough to make me commit, even to the subs I love.


That's really smart! I signed up for a 3 month plan and this will be my last box. I think that from now on I will be doing that as well!


----------



## lexxies22 (May 6, 2013)

Didn't know you have an option to skip for Glossybox! Thanks for the information! I did the 3 months sub and just renewed for month to month BUT I still have that promo code for a renewal of 3 months sub ?!


----------



## tasertag (May 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lexxies22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Didn't know you have an option to skip for Glossybox! Thanks for the information! I did the 3 months sub and just renewed for month to month BUT I still have that promo code for a renewal of 3 months sub ?!


I wouldn't really call it "skipping" more like unsubscribing and resubscribing. It's takes a little more effort than the skipping button that Julep has but it's pretty seamless for me.


----------



## lexxies22 (May 6, 2013)

> I wouldn't really call it "skipping" more like unsubscribing and resubscribing. It's takes a little more effort than the skipping button that Julep has but it's pretty seamless for me.


 Really? This is Glossybox forum not julep lol I guess you have too many forums to replying to do! LOLOL mmmm that's too bad. I'm almost home and will take a look into it.


----------



## brokebeautyblgr (May 6, 2013)

I hoping for more spoilers soon! I loved April's box!


----------



## amy005 (May 6, 2013)

Hey guys, long time lurker first time poster. I was just wondering if anyone knew if 20 percent is usually the highest promo code that is offered for glossy box each month? I have already "subscribed" to ipsy, birch box and citrus lane for this month and am considering trying glossy box as well but wanted to see if there would be a higher promo code lol.


----------



## tasertag (May 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lexxies22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Really? This is Glossybox forum not julep lol I guess you have too many forums to replying to do! LOLOL mmmm that's too bad. I'm almost home and will take a look into it.


No I meant that it's not like Julep. So for me, I skip Glossybox by unsubscribing for the month. I was just explaining that there isn't a simple button like Julep has.


----------



## lexxies22 (May 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lexxies22* 




Really? This is Glossybox forum not julep lol I guess you have too many forums to replying to do! LOLOL mmmm that's too bad. I'm almost home and will take a look into it.
No I meant that it's not like Julep. So for me, I skip Glossybox by unsubscribing for the month. I was just explaining that there isn't a simple button like Julep has.

Oh Really? that's sucks.


----------



## katie danielle (May 7, 2013)

Screenshot of email I received. This supposedly goes to the first 500 people who order May's box, but underneath it says *This is not a gift with purchase. Item is part of the regular Glossybox selection. So I'm wondering if that means the pencil and sharpener will be in all May boxes and really don't know why they bother with the whole "first 500" ploy.


----------



## katie danielle (May 7, 2013)




----------



## unicorn (May 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Screenshot of email I received. This supposedly goes to the first 500 people who order May's box, but underneath it says *This is not a gift with purchase. Item is part of the regular Glossybox selection.
> 
> So I'm wondering if that means the pencil and sharpener will be in all May boxes and really don't know why they bother with the whole "first 500" ploy.


that is such a weird way to do it, given that its a monthly sub. most of us 'ordered' it months ago when we subscribed...


----------



## MoiSurtout (May 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *heatherdear* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> There's a 20% off coupon available now - not sure when it expires - leina20.  Also, if you sign up via ebates.com, you'll receive $2.75 back.


 Thanks for pointing that out; I used the code and it worked. I did the three-month option through ebates and am looking forward to my first box! I admit I'm kind of swayed by the boxes themselves; I do a lot of craft projects and they'd be perfect for storing stuff. 

If 500 people get eyeliner, I wonder what the rest will get? Eyeliner is nice, but I wouldn't cry if I got something else instead.


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (May 7, 2013)

joining this thread


----------



## ydlr20 (May 7, 2013)

Just got charged today. I'm really hoping they do it up for their anniversary.


----------



## Sunflowercake (May 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Screenshot of email I received. This supposedly goes to the first 500 people who order May's box, but underneath it says *This is not a gift with purchase. Item is part of the regular Glossybox selection.
> 
> So I'm wondering if that means the pencil and sharpener will be in all May boxes and really don't know why they bother with the whole "first 500" ploy.


 Maybe they mean with re regular glossy box selection as in when you purchase the glossybox and not any other items? Sure is worded oddly.


----------



## sldb (May 7, 2013)

Eh. So far Ispy is more exciting this month, at half the cost. I sure hope Glossy box has better things planned this month.


----------



## LolaJay (May 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *sldb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Eh. So far Ispy is more exciting this month, at half the cost. I sure hope Glossy box has better things planned this month.


I hope so too. It's my first month with Ipsy and I'm really excited for this month!


----------



## MaiteS (May 7, 2013)

im not even excited for this months box considering i still have not gotten my april box

-_______________-


----------



## JC327 (May 7, 2013)

I really hope this anniversary box wows me.


----------



## amygab1126 (May 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Screenshot of email I received. This supposedly goes to the first 500 people who order May's box, but underneath it says *This is not a gift with purchase. Item is part of the regular Glossybox selection.
> 
> So I'm wondering if that means the pencil and sharpener will be in all May boxes and really don't know why they bother with the whole "first 500" ploy.


I laughed when I got this email. I unsubscribed after the last box. I saw this and thought, "REALLY? A freakin' black eyeliner pencil is supposed to make me want to want this?" Try again, Glossybox...


----------



## Sunflowercake (May 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I really hope this anniversary box wows me.


 Same here. If this month is just ok to me, I think I will unsubscribe and rather buy something else from the money.


----------



## dbella (May 7, 2013)

I got charged today too.  I hope the eyeliner pencil isn't in everyone's box because I need another of those like I need a hole in the head.


----------



## princess2010 (May 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *dbella* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got charged today too.  I hope the eyeliner pencil isn't in everyone's box because I need another of those like I need a hole in the head.


Agreed. I have about 4 UD black eyeliners from other bags, not counting other brands. Now I would be happy with a purple, or bright blue. Something with color, but NOT black.


----------



## CheshireCookie (May 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Agreed. I have about 4 UD black eyeliners from other bags, not counting other brands. Now I would be happy with a purple, or bright blue. Something with color, but NOT black.


THIS


----------



## pride (May 7, 2013)

I want to see more spoilers...this box is so not appealing so far!


----------



## LisaLeah (May 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *pride* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I want to see more spoilers...this box is so not appealing so far!


Agree and agree. It's a bit of a snore so far.

And I am a happy GB subscriber and want them to succeed, but this is seriously meh!

We need color! Some fab color product would really help to turn this box around. C'mon GB!!!!!


----------



## JC327 (May 8, 2013)

I hope we don't get more black eyeliners I will be happy with any other color. Also no more mascaras  I don't think I need to purchase a mascara ever again I have so many to go through. Other than that I will be happy with some nice spring colors and nail polish always makes me happy.


----------



## princess2010 (May 8, 2013)

I can't remember if there were any other spoilers besides the liner.


----------



## LadyK (May 8, 2013)

I don't think I'd mind an eyeliner pencil as long as there isn't more blush.  I've had three months of blush from GB and think I'm now set for life.  The first spoiler looks like something I would use this summer.  Can't wait to see more spoilers as they come out.


----------



## Sunflowercake (May 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I hope we don't get more black eyeliners I will be happy with any other color. Also no more mascaras  I don't think I need to purchase a mascara ever again I have so many to go through. Other than that I will be happy with some nice spring colors and nail polish always makes me happy.


 Yes! Nail polish is always fun. If the color is too bright for my nails I can usually use it on my toes. Mascaras i don't mind but they are usually hit or miss- eyeliners- I don't think I will keep with the box if it is a darn eyeliner again. I ajm getting my first Starlooks box this month and cannot wait to compare!


----------



## JC327 (May 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Sunflowercake* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## brokebeautyblgr (May 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *amy005* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hey guys, long time lurker first time poster. I was just wondering if anyone knew if 20 percent is usually the highest promo code that is offered for glossy box each month? I have already "subscribed" to ipsy, birch box and citrus lane for this month and am considering trying glossy box as well but wanted to see if there would be a higher promo code lol.


 Ya- 20% is about the highest they go. If you do ebates you can get anothe buck or two off or so I've heard.


----------



## lilsxkitten (May 8, 2013)

I am thinking of buying this box as a Mother's Day gift for all the mamas I know, I am really anticipating some spoilers to see if it will be worthy!


----------



## CheshireCookie (May 8, 2013)

Is it just me...or does this month seem odd....very hush hush. All we know is that it's an anniversary box, right?


----------



## princess2010 (May 8, 2013)

It does seem unusually quiet this month! I guess that picture of a black eyeliner didn't get people all excited.


----------



## soccerkidtlk (May 8, 2013)

I wish they would post more about the box. I cancelled after I got April's box, not because I don't love the boxes, but because I have way to many beauty samples to go through. I had about 4 glossyboxs full of samples for all the boxes and bag subs I get. I need to learn to use up what I have first. I'm thinking about cancelling them all throughout the summer. Then possibly start 1 or 2 back up in the fall.


----------



## princess2010 (May 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *soccerkidtlk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I wish they would post more about the box. I cancelled after I got April's box, not because I don't love the boxes, but because I have way to many beauty samples to go through. I had about 4 glossyboxs full of samples for all the boxes and bag subs I get. I need to learn to use up what I have first. I'm thinking about cancelling them all throughout the summer. Then possibly start 1 or 2 back up in the fall.


I did the same thing in the fall with BB and Beauty Army and it really helps cut down on the samples! I actually got through a bunch of them. I couldn't believe at one point I was out of eye cream. That's something that I was always well stocked in from all the sample boxes.


----------



## JC327 (May 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Is it just me...or does this month seem odd....very hush hush. All we know is that it's an anniversary box, right?


 It was the same way for the 2 year anniversary one in Germany.


----------



## brio444 (May 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *LadyK* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I don't think I'd mind an eyeliner pencil as long as there isn't more blush.  I've had three months of blush from GB and think I'm now set for life.  The first spoiler looks like something I would use this summer.  Can't wait to see more spoilers as they come out.


 I feel overloaded with both eyeliner and blush ... (although I think I've only gotten one normal color eyeliner from GB, the others were silver and orange, have also gotten a bunch from SS, all black).  Blush I've gotten at least 4 from GB in the last 6 months - the Glossybox one, the Tigi, Modelco, Tarte, even my Davinci color was pinkish/brown.


----------



## princess2010 (May 9, 2013)

I wanted that Tarte but I didn't get it. I have enough blush for a lifetime from all of my subs.


----------



## amy005 (May 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *brokebeautyblgr* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ya- 20% is about the highest they go. If you do ebates you can get another buck or two off or so I've heard.


 
Good to know, thanks! Just thought I would add leina20 no longer works, but chic20 works now for the twenty percent off and expires on the 12th from what it sounds like.. guess I have a couple more days to decide!


----------



## LolaJay (May 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It was the same way for the 2 year anniversary one in Germany.


Did they get anything good in their boxes? I guess I can just google it!


----------



## JC327 (May 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *LolaJay* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## Sunflowercake (May 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I posted a pic of my box in the French glossybox thread. It was a good box but it didnt come in a box instead it came in a travel bag.


 Ah, yes i remember, the bag-box




 it wasn't bad! Wonder if we get a bag this month?


----------



## JC327 (May 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Sunflowercake* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## katie danielle (May 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Is it just me...or does this month seem odd....very hush hush. All we know is that it's an anniversary box, right?


 They've revealed two products already - the My Mattifying Moisturizer and I guess this eyeliner and sharpener. So far I'm not too excited because I already got the mattifying stuff in my Birchbox and it was just meh for me. Black eyeliner is boring gimme bronze or emerald haha.


----------



## princess2010 (May 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> They've revealed two products already - the My Mattifying Moisturizer and I guess this eyeliner and sharpener. So far I'm not too excited because I already got the mattifying stuff in my Birchbox and it was just meh for me. Black eyeliner is boring gimme bronze or emerald haha.


I totally forgot about the My Mattifying Moisturizer. I'm kind of excited about that. The eyeliner is -eh unless it's an awesome color.


----------



## CheshireCookie (May 10, 2013)

Ya'll may have totally discussed this already and if so, I apologize in advance...but I just noticed on my profile that it lists an approximate delivery date! It says May 27th. Interesting to see if that is actually accurate


----------



## martianeskimo (May 10, 2013)

I haven't gotten charged yet and I've gotten no emails about this month plus I checked my sub and it says no current recurring profile? Is my sub cancelled without me knowing it?


----------



## tasertag (May 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *martianeskimo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I haven't gotten charged yet and I've gotten no emails about this month plus I checked my sub and it says no current recurring profile? Is my sub cancelled without me knowing it?


 Sounds like it...Did your card expire?


----------



## AmandaMaven (May 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ya'll may have totally discussed this already and if so, I apologize in advance...but I just noticed on my profile that it lists an approximate delivery date! It says May 27th. Interesting to see if that is actually accurate


 I saw that too. I am a first timer with Glossybox. I signed up simply because I am really hoping that their anniversary box will be amazing. If not, then I am cancelling. I already have enough boxes right now and could spend my $21 on more important things. From what I've seen in past boxes, I haven't been really impressed, but I didn't see anything I would have hated to get either.


----------



## MuffinTumble (May 10, 2013)

OMG!  I am so excited.  I must have been living under a rock because I am brand new to Subscription Boxes!

In the past week, I have subscribed to Ipsy, Glossybox, PopSugar, Fancybox, Blush Mystery Box, Target Beauty Box, Yuzen, and Julep.  I have become addicted fast...and I have only received two so far.

Anyway, I can't wait for my first Glossybox!  

Thank you makeuptalkers for getting me in the know!!!!


----------



## pookiebear81 (May 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MuffinTumble* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> OMG!  I am so excited.  I must have been living under a rock because I am brand new to Subscription Boxes!
> 
> ...


  LOL, you don't waste any time. Welcome to our obsession! BTW, the Target beauty box is a one-time box and not a subscription.


----------



## Sunflowercake (May 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *martianeskimo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I haven't gotten charged yet and I've gotten no emails about this month plus I checked my sub and it says no current recurring profile? Is my sub cancelled without me knowing it?


 Had the same thing happening and just got an e-mail that something went wrong processing my order. odd since there is nothing wrong withthe card. The site says itis down so i will call CS.


----------



## Shannon28 (May 10, 2013)

In for one because it's the anniversary box. I hope it's awesome. I'm curious about the matte finish moisturizer. With $2.75 back from ebates and the chic 20 code it was only $14. Hoping for more spoilers soon.


----------



## brokebeautyblgr (May 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *amy005* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Good to know, thanks! Just thought I would add leina20 no longer works, but chic20 works now for the twenty percent off and expires on the 12th from what it sounds like.. guess I have a couple more days to decide!


 Thanks!


----------



## nikkinecol (May 10, 2013)

I found a 20% coupon code for the May box. I do the monthly subscription but I go in and manually pay for my box because GB isn't consistent with the billing. They automatically charge you every month but so far it has been a different date every month so I look for discount codes every month and then order. I got the May box for $16 and some change. I refuse to pay full price since the boxes have become hit or miss! [Chico20] it says valid until the 12th!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mommybutterfly (May 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *nikkinecol* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I found a 20% coupon code for the May box. I do the monthly subscription but I go in and manually pay for my box because GB isn't consistent with the billing. They automatically charge you every month but so far it has been a different date every month so I look for discount codes every month and then order. I got the May box for $16 and some change. I refuse to pay full price since the boxes have become hit or miss! [Chico20] it says valid until the 12th!


 I tried the code and it didn't work already.  I keep wanting to try this box but I like to get a deal.  Every time I find a good coupon I enter it and it says invalid  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## beautydoll (May 11, 2013)

Just signed up for the first time! I'm hoping it'll be a good box since it's the anni. one. If not I will just unsub after because I feel 21$ is just a little too much for a monthly sub. I would stick with IPSY. But still hoping hoping hoping there will be some good items!


----------



## quene8106 (May 11, 2013)

I just signed up for this box.  It better be amazing, especially if I'm spending $21 on it, lol


----------



## Shannon28 (May 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mommybutterfly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I tried the code and it didn't work already.  I keep wanting to try this box but I like to get a deal.  Every time I find a good coupon I enter it and it says invalid  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


The code is chic20, no "o". It worked yesterday, so hopefully it's still active.


----------



## beautydoll (May 11, 2013)

Yep the code is still active. I used it earlier today


----------



## Jflopez (May 11, 2013)

> I tried the code and it didn't work already. Â I keep wanting to try this box but I like to get a deal. Â Every time I find a good coupon I enter it and it says invalid  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />Â


 Make sure you use ebates too.. You get 2.75 cash back. I used code chic20 earlier to gift my mom a box so since i already sub to GB it was $15 - 20% - $2.75 so the box will cost me about $10!! Definitely worth it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LadyK (May 11, 2013)

I may have missed this but did anyone post the picture of the eyeliner and sharpener?


----------



## LadyK (May 11, 2013)

Oops, found the pics higher up on the thread.  I am still confused as to whether that is really coming in all our boxes or only in the boxes of "new" subscribers.  What a weird way to promote it.


----------



## LisaLeah (May 11, 2013)

So no spoilers or hints besides the MY moisturizer?

Glossybox is very sleepy lately.


----------



## lilsxkitten (May 12, 2013)

I just tried using the code chic20 on a gift box for my sister, it didn't work.


----------



## mommybutterfly (May 12, 2013)

Yep I missed the code too darn! If anyone else has one let me know cause I'd love to save some money on this box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## unicorn (May 13, 2013)

The lack of updates this month has me wary.. this box is already twice as much as ipsy and birchbox, who manage to ship on time and had AMAZING boxes this month. I haven't heard a peep from glossybox aside from them charging me for may. No real spoilers, no shipping estimates.. nada. For $21, I'm not sure I'm going to continue after May. They'd have to REALLY wow me.


----------



## lexxies22 (May 13, 2013)

Hi! I'm curious, has anyone ever used the coupon $75 off in purchasing the Le Meiter creme moisturizer that came in April 2013 box? I have an extra if anyone is interested? PM, please. I can't use it; it made my skin very drying and itchy :-(


----------



## beautydoll (May 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *unicorn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The lack of updates this month has me wary.. this box is already twice as much as ipsy and birchbox, who manage to ship on time and had AMAZING boxes this month. I haven't heard a peep from glossybox aside from them charging me for may. No real spoilers, no shipping estimates.. nada. For $21, I'm not sure I'm going to continue after May. They'd have to REALLY wow me.


 I know. This is my first box and im surprised at how little spoliers they have given. I paid about 14$ total for my box since i used a coupon and did it through ebates. But if May doesn't wow me either I defiantly will cancel. I do not want to be wasting 21$ a month if theres a 10$ sub box that offers better!


----------



## lilsxkitten (May 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *unicorn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The lack of updates this month has me wary.. this box is already twice as much as ipsy and birchbox, who manage to ship on time and had AMAZING boxes this month. I haven't heard a peep from glossybox aside from them charging me for may. No real spoilers, no shipping estimates.. nada. For $21, I'm not sure I'm going to continue after May. They'd have to REALLY wow me.


 
Me too (about being wary)!  Based on the past few months, if it is an amazing box, they show everything that is going to be in it ahead of time. At least they will show the main "WOW" items..


----------



## page5 (May 13, 2013)

I'm going to remain optimistic about the May box! I hope we are all pleasantly surprised 

On a side note, I have been using the ModelCo lip/cheek tint for the past week. I love the sheer hint of color when I put it on my cheeks and I build it up on my lips for more color (still sheer). I use a little makeup remover on my fingers when I'm done applying so I don't have tinted fingertips all day.

I purchased a three month subscription and I think this will be my last month. I have a lot of samples that I would like to work through and this is the easiest one to drop right now.


----------



## princess2010 (May 13, 2013)

I just whittled down my subs to only Glossybox and Starlooks. GB is always solid for me, while BB and ipsy are more hit or miss.

You would think they would make a big deal about it being the anniversary box! I'm not super worried. I've only had one box I didn't like and that was the one with the nail stickers.


----------



## quene8106 (May 14, 2013)

I saw the uk version of the may glossybox online when i googled it. is it different than the american one or is it similar?


----------



## AllThingsTashia (May 14, 2013)

There are only two things I care about for this month's Glossybox. (1) I hope we don't get a year of left overs since it's the 1st anniversary and (2) I hope I actually get my box in May instead of June.


----------



## AllThingsTashia (May 14, 2013)

The boxes are sometimes similar, but the UK boxes always seem a little better than what we get in the US (just my opinion).


----------



## AllThingsTashia (May 14, 2013)

Glossybox used to be amazing before they tried so hard to do all of these specialty boxes and this crazed obsession with getting more subscribers. Now my box has been late nearly 3 months in a row and I haven't been impressed after the January box.


----------



## klg534 (May 14, 2013)

So according to this, a video tutorial should give us a spoiler TODAY.. its 5/14 and I am getting impatient glossybox. My bb and ipsy arrived so its time to wonder whats in this box now  (I think with my luck the item she is going to show is going to be the one they already told us about..sorry if this jinx's it!)


----------



## MoiSurtout (May 14, 2013)

This is my first month with Glossybox. When do they usually ship? All my other subs have shipped by now. Are they late, or is it just their schedule to send towards the end of the month?


----------



## Souly (May 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just whittled down my subs to only Glossybox and Starlooks. GB is always solid for me, while BB and ipsy are more hit or miss.
> 
> You would think they would make a big deal about it being the anniversary box! I'm not super worried. I've only had one box I didn't like and that was the one with the nail stickers.


 Me too. I just went annual w/ gb and starlooks is my favorite.


----------



## mstlcmn (May 14, 2013)

Get a free Zoya polish with the code BDAY through 5/15


----------



## saidfreeze (May 14, 2013)

> So according to this, a video tutorial should give us a spoiler TODAY.. its 5/14 and I am getting impatient glossybox. My bb and ipsy arrived so its time to wonder whats in this box now  (I think with my luck the item she is going to show is going to be the one they already told us about..sorry if this jinx's it!)Â


I'm confused doesn't it say the tutorial will use something from April's box?


----------



## klg534 (May 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MoiSurtout* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This is my first month with Glossybox. When do they usually ship? All my other subs have shipped by now. Are they late, or is it just their schedule to send towards the end of the month?


 They ship at the end of the month. They say around the 3rd week but its normally later.


----------



## Sunflowercake (May 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mstlcmn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Get a free Zoya polish with the code BDAY through 5/15


 I had that e-mail too. Great deal if you are a new subscriber, the color looks cute but I am still waiting for something that is for active subsribers. I wish they had an invcentive as in -the first 50 subscribers that go on the website and claim the item will get it. I get that they want new subsribers but reading through this thread it seems like I am not the only one that is hoping for a wow experience from this moth's box.


----------



## unicorn (May 14, 2013)

I just cancelled. May will be my last month with GB unless they pull out something incredible. I'm really turned off by the fact that it takes them nearly a full month to ship boxes, yet they have no issues charging the first week of the month. You're lucky to get last month's box before they charge you for the next one.

Customer service is nearly nonexistent, there has been barely a peep of info about May's box, and they seem to put more focus into selling one-off boxes and advertising contests than getting monthly subscriber boxes out on time. For $21, I just expect a lot more. This month's Ipsy and Birchbox managed to impress and be incredibly connected and active with their subscriber base, and get boxes out a week after charging for half the price. I don't get why its so hard for Glossybox to do the same. The more I thought about it, the more it just seemed like Glossybox wasn't delivering compared to other more inexpensive subs.


----------



## hlroberts (May 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Sunflowercake* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I had that e-mail too. Great deal if you are a new subscriber, the color looks cute but I am still waiting for something that is for active subsribers. I wish they had an invcentive as in -the first 50 subscribers that go on the website and claim the item will get it. I get that they want new subsribers but reading through this thread it seems like I am not the only one that is hoping for a wow experience from this moth's box.


 Ditto. I'm really frustrated with the promotions that I can't be included in. You would think they would create promotions to encourage people to be on auto-sub, but they do the exact opposite. I'm probably going to be un-subbing this month, just because it makes NO sense to miss out on these promotions like this.


----------



## LolaJay (May 14, 2013)

I just can't believe there hasn't been ANY buzz or anything about it. I don't have Facebook, but the lack of updates here show me that they have been really quiet this month. It's my last month of my 3 month sub so I will most likely be done. I really haven't had too many complaints...it's been nice trying brands I've never heard of, but I think I'd like to give other subs a try too.


----------



## Sunflowercake (May 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *hlroberts* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ditto. I'm really frustrated with the promotions that I can't be included in. You would think they would create promotions to encourage people to be on auto-sub, but they do the exact opposite. I'm probably going to be un-subbing this month, just because it makes NO sense to miss out on these promotions like this.


 I know, I thought about it to just sub any month I like a spoiler and wait if they have an offer. It feels like they added two promotions for new subscribers every month. And then with all the codes you can use you get it cheaper anyway. Why would you not wnat to keep the subscribers who are already paying full prize?


----------



## princess2010 (May 14, 2013)

I REALLY hope the Zoya is just a promotion and they aren't in all the boxes. I just do not like that brand and I keep getting them.


----------



## Alexia561 (May 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mstlcmn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Get a free Zoya polish with the code BDAY through 5/15


 I already cancelled my subscription. This offer looks tempting, but I just got a Zoya from Ispy and it was half the price. Unless they start doing awesome boxes, I think I'm out for good this time.


----------



## hlroberts (May 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Sunflowercake* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I know, I thought about it to just sub any month I like a spoiler and wait if they have an offer. It feels like they added two promotions for new subscribers every month. And then with all the codes you can use you get it cheaper anyway. Why would you not wnat to keep the subscribers who are already paying full prize?


 Exactly. I wonder if glossybox needs new managers? Sounds like we know what they should be doing.


----------



## amidea (May 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *saidfreeze* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm confused doesn't it say the tutorial will use something from April's box?


 yup, it's a tutorial about the tigi blush.  nothing new  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

also, does anyone have surveys up for the april box yet?


----------



## klg534 (May 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *saidfreeze* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm confused doesn't it say the tutorial will use something from April's box?


 Ugh, I thought it was for this month. And apparently I cannot read. Sorry!


----------



## Sunflowercake (May 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *hlroberts* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Exactly. I wonder if glossybox needs new managers? Sounds like we know what they should be doing.


 most likely.



Also regarding the surveys.. I am waiting on mine as well.


----------



## amy005 (May 14, 2013)

Anyone see the new sub called boxycharm? The only reason I am mentioning it here is because the website looks VERY similar to glossy box. I also noticed the box itself even looks like the a glossy box. http://www.boxycharm.com.


----------



## brio444 (May 14, 2013)

The site looks weirdly like GB.  I think the last version of the GB site though?  Except the brands listed look very drugstore, and still $21/month?  Seems a bit shady, honestly.


----------



## Sunflowercake (May 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *brio444* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The site looks weirdly like GB.  I think the last version of the GB site though?  Except the brands listed look very drugstore, and still $21/month?  Seems a bit shady, honestly.


 It looks a bit odd to me as well. Quoting from the how it works section:  "5-6 FULL SIZE products from our team's preferred well-known brands" (really? Full Size?). Now there is one thing that sounds very different from GB (from the FAQ section):

"Recurrent BOXYCHARM memberships will start shipping on the 15th of each month. You will receive your BOXYCHARM in approximately 5-10 business days from the time it ships".


----------



## rockhoundluna (May 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *hlroberts* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Sunflowercake* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## Elizabeth Mac (May 14, 2013)

I also think it's really shady that I commented earlier in a separate thread (Birchbox I think?) about how there were reviews/quotes from already existing customers, even though it hasn't even launched yet. However, that section has since changed and the quotes have been removed!

Edit: I meant to quote a previous post re: Boxycharm. This obviously isn't a comment about Glossybox!! Sorry for the mistake.


----------



## meaganola (May 14, 2013)

> I have the theory that their customer service (which used to be really bad, not sure how things are currently) drove away so many customers that they started throwing out the promo codes to get new people in. BUT in the process they ignored their loyal subbers -- and now a lot of people, like me, who were with them a long time are feeling like unsubbing and re-subbing is the best way to get great GB promos. Totally agree, they need to recognize the people who actually keep their subs and who purchase long term ones.


 Close. Even before January (which seemed to be Epic Meltdown Month and when I finally bailed), they were doing specials for new subs and nothing for existing subs. That is, this was going on even before people started dumping their subs.


----------



## rockhoundluna (May 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *amy005* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Anyone see the new sub called boxycharm? The only reason I am mentioning it here is because the website looks VERY similar to glossy box. I also noticed the box itself even looks like the a glossy box. http://www.boxycharm.com.


Holy cow you are not kidding are you!!That is so eerily like GB's last site that it seems like either the GB people must be behind it somehow OR the BoxyCharm people were pretty darn bold about stealing a lot of site design ideas. Really weird.

I think the full size thing is great, even though the brands are primarily drugstore -- however after Red Carpet Box, Panty Fly, and I Ella stuff it would make me very hesitant to try any new sub box unless it's from a big well known company. Going to keep an eye on this one though.


----------



## rockhoundluna (May 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *rockhoundluna* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## MoiSurtout (May 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Elizabeth Mac* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I also think it's really shady that I commented earlier in a separate thread (Birchbox I think?) about how there were reviews/quotes from already existing customers, even though it hasn't even launched yet. However, that section has since changed and the quotes have been removed!
> 
> Edit: I meant to quote a previous post re: Boxycharm. This obviously isn't a comment about Glossybox!! Sorry for the mistake.


 I was reading that page earlier and thinking the exact same thing. Now the whole site is down!

As for glossybox, I'm just going to keep an open mind about it and try to be patient.


----------



## princess2010 (May 15, 2013)

I wouldn't worry about GB. They ship late in the month every single month. They always say the third week, but it seems like it's usually the 4th week. Luckily, they are steady, stable, and everyone will get their box. That sub box above looks SHAAADY!!! Yikes!


----------



## AllThingsTashia (May 15, 2013)

I agree...Glossybox has not been on its A game. I am starting to look elsewhere.


----------



## Jazbot (May 15, 2013)

I canceled this month. First sub I couldnt complete a year. Oh well....I will watch out for future boxes that are worth it to me.


----------



## Sunflowercake (May 15, 2013)

So has anyone heard anything new? I feel like even this thread is shorter than the ones from other months. Maybe that's just me though?

I am really hoping that means May's box will be amazing.


----------



## LisaLeah (May 15, 2013)

You are right. The thread is much shorter. Things are unusually quiet.

But then again all it takes is one spoiler or a shipping notice to heat things up!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LisaLeah (May 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jazbot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I canceled this month. First sub I couldnt complete a year. Oh well....I will watch out for future boxes that are worth it to me.


I got to say I may cancel too after this month. I am on sub overload and GB is the front runner on the chopping block.

I haven't been wowed by any box since Jan.

And although there has been some decent stuff since then, it's nothing I need or have wound up using.


----------



## Sunflowercake (May 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *LisaLeah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I got to say I may cancel too after this month. I am on sub overload and GB is the front runner on the chopping block.
> ...


 I agree, I only have one other subscription box and am aonly starting that one this month. Honestly, with me not using a lot of the products I might just get the barkbox for my dog instead. At least my dog would eat the treats and use the products out of her box


----------



## brio444 (May 15, 2013)

This month is free for me.  I think I'm going to cancel after this month.  I don't think I'm $21/month enjoying it.  It has potential to be worthwhile, but they kind of suck with variations (like, I think this should be called Blushbox.  If there's a blush option, I've gotten it every single month), and with sending the appropriate shades to people (hello Missha #31, I'm looking at you with my Caspar-the-friendly-ghost face).


----------



## LisaLeah (May 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Sunflowercake* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I agree, I only have one other subscription box and am aonly starting that one this month. Honestly, with me not using a lot of the products I might just get the barkbox for my dog instead. At least my dog would eat the treats and use the products out of her box


OMG you must get BarkBox!!!! Your dog will LOVE it! And watching her joy as she eats and plays with everything will make you happier than any deluxe size mascara ever could  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Which other sub are you starting this month?


----------



## rockhoundluna (May 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *LisaLeah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Sunflowercake* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## unicorn (May 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Sunflowercake* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So has anyone heard anything new? I feel like even this thread is shorter than the ones from other months. Maybe that's just me though?
> 
> I am really hoping that means May's box will be amazing.


 Unsurprisingly, they're already promoting some special edition one-off June collaboration box, but can't be bothered to say a word about May.


----------



## saidfreeze (May 15, 2013)

> Unsurprisingly, they're already promoting some special edition one-off June collaboration box, but can't be bothered to say a word about May.


 so obnoxiously typical- over it.


----------



## princess2010 (May 15, 2013)

GB will be the only sub I made it to a year with. I cancelled BB after 8 months, Ipsy at 11 months. I resubbed for one BB last month.

I wonder why it's so quiet!!!!!!!!!!! Probably because they previewed a moisturizer and a black eyeliner. That's not exciting to anyone.


----------



## LisaLeah (May 15, 2013)

Or (and I don't mean to sound negative)...this month's box may not be one of their best, so they want to build excitement around June before anyone cancels?

It could also simply mean that they have to promote June since it's a collaboration box.

(could be the terms of the partnership agreement).

Anyway, I hope we are pleasantly surprised by May.


----------



## Sunflowercake (May 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *LisaLeah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> OMG you must get BarkBox!!!! Your dog will LOVE it! And watching her joy as she eats and plays with everything will make you happier than any deluxe size mascara ever could  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> ...


Hi Lisa Leah, I am also getting the Starlooks box this month. I will check on the quality of the products and if I like hem. Since that one seems to be makeup items only, it is quite different. I don't mind getting skin or hair items from time to time, what irritated me with GB is that when there was a blush, I got an awful shade, when there was eyeliner I got an awful shade. I only got lucky with lipsticks!

I am really considering the BarkBox. I had looked at that thread for a while too on MUT and I loooove the pictures on there


----------



## Sunflowercake (May 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *unicorn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Unsurprisingly, they're already promoting some special edition one-off June collaboration box, but can't be bothered to say a word about May.


hahaha yup I noticed your comment on FB yesterday and replied right back that all they do is post stuff for new subscribers, nothing to get the loyal ones excited!


----------



## Sunflowercake (May 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *rockhoundluna* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think you'd love a pet sub, I agree! It's so much fun watching my pups get their boxes, truly one of my favorite boxes each month is the pet ones. I love BB and Pawalla both. Also Spoiled Rotten Box.  LOL we try them all, and I pretend like I "have to" so I can review them.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> But really it's just fun.


Yeah I wonder what my husband says about a monthly subscription box for our dog. Which one of the boxes do you think has the best value? Looking at your profile picture you have a large dog as well. I have a boxer at home and she cannot have anything with wheat in it.

She gets excited about the Glossyboxes too. Probably because she assumes she gets to trash the package


----------



## Sunflowercake (May 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *LisaLeah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Or (and I don't mean to sound negative)...this month's box may not be one of their best, so they want to build excitement around June before anyone cancels?
> 
> ...


I believe they started promoting the January collaboration box fairly early as well, you are right.

Let's hope it is not because May is not as good but rather just because they have to announce it.

I was reading through some of the comments last night on the Glossybox posts on FB and t was interesting how many people they had to tell to message them because some kind of issue. It seems like mostly new subscribers had positive comments and that upsets me a bit.


----------



## LisaLeah (May 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Sunflowercake* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Hi Lisa Leah, I am also getting the Starlooks box this month. I will check on the quality of the products and if I like hem. Since that one seems to be makeup items only, it is quite different. I don't mind getting skin or hair items from time to time, what irritated me with GB is that when there was a blush, I got an awful shade, when there was eyeliner I got an awful shade. I only got lucky with lipsticks!
> ...


So funny I just posted in the Starlooks thread last night asking a few questions. That sub is probably next on my list too. The subscribers seem to love it and all the make up products are full size!!!!


----------



## MaiteS (May 16, 2013)

i started my annual with them in January which has been the only super amazing box for me. if i cancel it would be pointless cause they do not refund you for cancelling an annual - so im gonna stick it through but next year i wont be redoing a monthly or annual. too many CS issues.


----------



## lexxies22 (May 16, 2013)

I'm so sorry for posting this but I don't have the option that says "Warning spoiler" thru ipad. As you know this is not Ipad and iphone friendly. This just has been posted on their FB page.. Is that for May's box?


----------



## MaiteS (May 16, 2013)

i am hoping that because the June Box is a Collab box it will be spectacular - the Man Repeller Collab box was amazing. And they did confirm the American Beauty is the theme of it.


----------



## MaiteS (May 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lexxies22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I'm so sorry for posting this but I don't have the option that says "Warning spoiler" thru ipad. As you know this is not Ipad and iphone friendly. This just has been posted on their FB page.. Is that for May's box?


 i dont think so. it isnt showing what spoilers we already know and i highly doubt they would put in a YSL product LOL. 

this is what the FB page says for that picture: Are you looking for new products to freshen up your beauty routine? We love these new products from Josie Maran Cosmetics, Alterna Haircare, Fresh, Yves Saint Laurent, and AERIN.

i think its just advertising.


----------



## Sunflowercake (May 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MaiteS* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i dont think so. it isnt showing what spoilers we already know and i highly doubt they would put in a YSL product LOL.
> 
> ...


 They had quoted below it that these are products they currently love. They do that from time to time but I agree, usually nothing you would find in their boxes.


----------



## Sunflowercake (May 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MaiteS* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i am hoping that because the June Box is a Collab box it will be spectacular - the Man Repeller Collab box was amazing. And they did confirm the American Beauty is the theme of it.


 I am kind of hoping for it too. I am doing the month to month subscription to GB and was planning to cancel the sub after May if I do not like the box -but now they got me with this collaboration box



 I hope they post a spoiler for June soon...as in June 1st!!


----------



## Elizabeth Mac (May 16, 2013)

I Googled "Glossybox Dallas Shaw" since that's the name of the curator of the June box, and found this link: http://phillystylemag.com/personalities/articles/dallas-shaw-fashion-industry-illustrator 

Her latest collaboration allows the illustrator not only to draw, but to flex her muscles as a style expert as well. Shaw is partnering with Glossybox, a subscription-based beauty service, to curate the products for their June offering as well as to design the packaging. The collection features items from Shawâ€™s previous clients like EstÃ©e Lauder as well as nail polish that she created for the new brand Bondi.
Still nothing new for May's box though :/


----------



## Sunflowercake (May 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Elizabeth Mac* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I Googled "Glossybox Dallas Shaw" since that's the name of the curator of the June box, and found this link: http://phillystylemag.com/personalities/articles/dallas-shaw-fashion-industry-illustrator
> 
> ...


 I would not mind the last item as I have not tried the brand. The brand quoted before that could be a few different things. Tried to google the last item they said she worked on but could not find anything.


----------



## wonderings (May 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Sunflowercake* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I would not mind the last item as I have not tried the brand. The brand quoted before that could be a few different things. Tried to google the last item they said she worked on but could not find anything.


 This looks like the company:

http://www.bondinewyork.com/

I love that the Dallas Shaw box will be all products from American companies (though probably not actually made in America).  I'm also excited about pretty packaging possibilities; would love the regular Glossy BOX with a lovely special exterior for the month.


----------



## MaiteS (May 16, 2013)

i started a june thread in the glossybox section if you guys would like to join or add in your finds  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ewiggy (May 16, 2013)

despite all of the people here saying they were thinking of cancelling, my curiosity got the better of me and I subbed for this month. couldn't find a working promo code, but used ebates, thanks for the tip!

any new news on the spoiler front?


----------



## lovepink (May 17, 2013)

April surveys are up!  I jsut logged into my account and they were there!


----------



## CheshireCookie (May 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> April surveys are up!  I jsut logged into my account and they were there!


Yaaaaaaay, going right now to take them! Thanks girl


----------



## AllThingsTashia (May 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MaiteS* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> the name of the May box is called Celebration Box .
> 
> they updated their website but not anything telling on whats in the box.


 I hope it's not a box of leftovers.


----------



## jams (May 17, 2013)

i purchased the three month sub when the 40% code was floating around and I can say that I am definitely not happy with glossybox- the cs, the website, the products the delivery. For $21 a month I expected something amazing and its just not there. Yeah the brands are high-end and mostly solid quality but they don't seem to be trying very hard or putting effort into anything besides recruiting new members. I will not continue after my 3months are up.


----------



## AllThingsTashia (May 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ewiggy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> despite all of the people here saying they were thinking of cancelling, my curiosity got the better of me and I subbed for this month. couldn't find a working promo code, but used ebates, thanks for the tip!
> 
> any new news on the spoiler front?


 You can use ebates for Glossybox? I didn't know that.


----------



## unicorn (May 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> April surveys are up!  I jsut logged into my account and they were there!


 Hmm, mine still aren't there.


----------



## princess2010 (May 17, 2013)

GB just released a code for a 6 month sub. It's $25 off and with ebates too that makes it $16 a month. Not bad. Code is 25TREAT.


----------



## JC327 (May 17, 2013)

Just completed my April surveys.


----------



## Sunflowercake (May 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just completed my April surveys.


 "We want to know all your thoughts about Aprils box"... well if the best thing was an unscented lipbalm, I don't think that is a good sign. Although it keeps my lips nice and smooth


----------



## princess2010 (May 17, 2013)

I liked my box. The blush is gorgeous. I don't know where my lip balm went, but I prefer Derm Store's lip quench to the Honest one. I'm still holding on to the Bvlgari tea bath bag for a special occasion.  I've almost finished my body wash, but it's not something I would re-buy.

All I ask for may is that nothing is peel and stick, aka eye rock, nail rock, innoco, Impress, etc.


----------



## Sunflowercake (May 17, 2013)

Yes!! nothing peel and stick and also nothing sticky as in lip gloss. I am saving the teabag too so unfortunately I can not rate it and I guess everyone's taste is different but I did not like the body wash. same for the blush, unfortunately not my shade but that happens.



> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I liked my box. The blush is gorgeous. I don't know where my lip balm went, but I prefer Derm Store's lip quench to the Honest one. I'm still holding on to the Bvlgari tea bath bag for a special occasion.  I've almost finished my body wash, but it's not something I would re-buy.
> 
> All I ask for may is that nothing is peel and stick, aka eye rock, nail rock, innoco, Impress, etc.


----------



## Brittann (May 17, 2013)

Subscribing for updates  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ewiggy (May 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> GB just released a code for a 6 month sub. It's $25 off and with ebates too that makes it $16 a month. Not bad. Code is 25TREAT.


 Of _course_ they did.  





I spent like an hour looking for a promo code before I subbed.. and then the very next day they release a new one, just my luck!


----------



## lovepink (May 17, 2013)

But at least you are not locked into a subscription.  If the boxes aren't for you, you can stop and go try another sub box!  This is their anniversary box and there have been few hints but they are promoting June.  So that means May is so awesome they want everyone to be blow away or it is no good and they are hoping to lure people for June.  They may just be trying to keep people from cancelling after this box.  With GB you never know!



> Originally Posted by *ewiggy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Of _course_ they did.
> ...


----------



## ewiggy (May 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So that means May is so awesome they want everyone to be blow away or it is no good and they are hoping to lure people for June.


 Hah, my thoughts exactly!  I'm hoping it's just SO awesome that they want us all to be surprised.. maybe.. *grasping at straws*


----------



## lovepink (May 17, 2013)

Let's cross our fingers and hope for the best!  I just wish it wasn't going to be so long till we get them!  I got my Birchbox and Ipsy this month already, so come on Glossybox!  



> Originally Posted by *ewiggy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Hah, my thoughts exactly!  I'm hoping it's just SO awesome that they want us all to be surprised.. maybe.. *grasping at straws*


----------



## emmzk25 (May 18, 2013)

I was OK with Aprils, not the greatest thing in the world, and I haven't used a ton of the items....the body wash was super runny and didn't really lather well for me...I liked the lip balm too.

Here's to hoping May is good  Have we heard any spoilers? I'm jumping in a little late in the game...not as excited about glossy as I once was :-(


----------



## LolaJay (May 19, 2013)

I'm really trying to stay positive that May us going to be awesome....but it worries me some that they are already jumping to promote June! All I want for may is a great color eye liner and maybe an awesome nail polish! (I know lots of people don't like nail polish but I'm a huge fan!)


----------



## ruhimaach (May 19, 2013)

Bit the bullet and signed up for the May box since I'm hoping it will be something nice for their 1st anniversary! I used the coupon code WINK to get an extra eyeliner. 

Is there a list of spoilers released so far?


----------



## MarineBride007 (May 19, 2013)

For fun we can make a wish list for this month.  So, it sounds like we might be getting an eyeliner &amp; moisturizer, right?? Here is my wish list: -lip scrub -overnight cream/moisturizer mask -Bioderma Crealine H2O Cleanser -perfume (deluxe sample size or bigger) -lip primer -some type of cosmetic item would be nice!


----------



## AllThingsTashia (May 19, 2013)

Nope.


----------



## Sunflowercake (May 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MarineBride007* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> For fun we can make a wish list for this month.  So, it sounds like we might be getting an eyeliner &amp; moisturizer, right?? Here is my wish list:
> 
> -lip scrub
> ...


I like the idea of the lip primer and the overnight cream or cleanser.

However since we are already getting one moisturizer I would not want a second one. I personally am a fan of nail polish. I would not mind an anti frizz hair item either now with the humidity coming along with Summer.


----------



## LisaLeah (May 19, 2013)

I am in LOVE with the Bioderma Crealine H2) cleanser...it is the best make up remover ever.

A lip scrub would be highly welcome too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## amberbock363 (May 19, 2013)

I signed up a month or so ago for this box at the same time I singed up for sample society and I was so excited for both but sample society was such a let down  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I hope this one lives up to the hype.


----------



## rockhoundluna (May 20, 2013)

I keep thinking that this box ought to be spectacular. They are hyping it up SO much. For example, I am an affiliate of GB (for my website) and they made up a ton of special ads just for this month's one-year anniversary. They don't tend to do that unless it's something big... Or maybe I am just trying to convince myself this month is a big deal LOL


----------



## MaiteS (May 20, 2013)

so i just checked their FB page: one of the items that we know as a spoiler is not going to be in everyone's box.

Wondering what's Inside The Box this month? Some May Glossyboxes are going to include the Multi-Purpose Mattifying Moisturizer from Make MY YoursThis moisturizer gives your skin instant long-lasting hydration from a highly concentrated apple serum, as well as Pili and Moringa oils, to to deliver you a flawless, matte finish. It's amazing under makeup and even helps soften the look of fine lines and wrinkles. 

LIKE this post if you love keeping your skin flawless!

Learn more about this fabulous product &amp; more from Tessa Yutadco, founder of My Prime, at our Twitter Party this Wednesday at 3pm EST! Just follow the hashtag, #GLOSSYChat and follow @glossybox_us and @makemyyours on Twitter and you'll have the chance to win one of three prizes from My Prime!


----------



## Sunflowercake (May 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MaiteS* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> so i just checked their FB page: one of the items that we know as a spoiler is not going to be in everyone's box.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bizgirlva (May 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MaiteS* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> so i just checked their FB page: one of the items that we know as a spoiler is not going to be in everyone's box.
> 
> ...


----------



## LisaLeah (May 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MaiteS* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> so i just checked their FB page: one of the items that we know as a spoiler is not going to be in everyone's box.
> 
> ...


----------



## melawnduh (May 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *amberbock363* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I signed up a month or so ago for this box at the same time I singed up for sample society and I was so excited for both but sample society was such a let down
> 
> 
> ...


Me too! I am new to the subscription boxes but was super impressed with my first Ipsy bag so I signed up for sample society and glossybox as well. It just happened to be the glossybox anniversary so they have a big opportunity here to keep me as a customer!!! Can't wait to see what we get and compare notes.


----------



## princess2010 (May 20, 2013)

I don't care either way about the spoiler item but I really don't want a black eyeliner!


----------



## JC327 (May 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I don't care either way about the spoiler item but I really don't want a black eyeliner!


 Me either, I really hope this bag doesn't disappoint.


----------



## Naun-Negotiable (May 20, 2013)

please just give us something to gossip about ? COME ONNNNNNNNNNN i am dyin here, haha.


----------



## ruhimaach (May 20, 2013)

I have received all other subs and here is Glossybox...hardly any spoilers and no idea when I'll receive the box. Please remind me why I bothered to sign up for this box? Is it too bad that I'm hoping to get something nice out of it because of their 1st anniversary?


----------



## MoiSurtout (May 20, 2013)

The info in my account says the estimated delivery date is the 27th, but that would mean they'd have to know what's in the bags by now. The lack of spoilers is boring. I wouldn't mind getting an eyeliner or moisturizer, but I really hope there's something better in store for us.


----------



## CheshireCookie (May 20, 2013)

> I don't care either way about the spoiler item but I really don't want a black eyeliner! Â


 Amen! lol


----------



## LadyK (May 21, 2013)

I am missing the spoilers this month.  Usually we know a few more items by now.  I am more excited about next month's box at this point.  Hopefully it is worth all the secrecy.  Keeping my fingers crossed for an epic anniversary box.


----------



## beautydoll (May 21, 2013)

As of right now, I'm not expecting much from GB anymore. I just don't want to think this will be a super good box and then be disappointed when I open it!


----------



## emmzk25 (May 21, 2013)

I, quite hastily, bought a year sub to glossy...I'm really not all that excited by them anymore....oh well, here's hoping for something fun. I could use a body scrub or a sugar lip scrub for summer


----------



## ricarlav (May 21, 2013)

Mine also says Estimated Delivery 5/27, but hello, that's a holiday, no mail delivery!!


----------



## page5 (May 21, 2013)

> Mine also says Estimated Delivery 5/27, but hello, that's a holiday, no mail delivery!!


 Some of us should start receiving shipping notices today if 5/27 is the est delivery date!! C'mon Glossybox, we want our boxes


----------



## lexxies22 (May 21, 2013)

I'm starting not to like the month of May because it felt like it's the LONGEST month of the ENTIRE year?! LOLOL


----------



## Bizgirlva (May 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *page5* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Some of us should start receiving shipping notices today if 5/27 is the est delivery date!! C'mon Glossybox, we want our boxes


 I took that date to mean the day the START shipping, not the date we'll have them.


----------



## quene8106 (May 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lexxies22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I'm starting not to like the month of May because it felt like it's the LONGEST month of the ENTIRE year?! LOLOL


 yeah i agree with you on that one. i get three paychecks this month. that never happens, lol


----------



## ricarlav (May 21, 2013)

It says the 27th is the estimated delivery date.

Next Box  Order History 

Approximate Delivery Date: 5/27/13

Order #: 100237998
SKU: g.2013.05.s
Price: $21.00


----------



## Sunflowercake (May 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ricarlav* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It says the 27th is the estimated delivery date.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bizgirlva (May 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ricarlav* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It says the 27th is the estimated delivery date.
> 
> ...


----------



## Elizabeth Mac (May 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> yeah i agree with you on that one. i get three paychecks this month. that never happens, lol


 I get three paychecks, too!! Woo hoooo!!!


----------



## quene8106 (May 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Elizabeth Mac* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I get three paychecks, too!! Woo hoooo!!!


 cheers!


----------



## MaiteS (May 21, 2013)

if they were accurate with what they say they should of been shipping this week.  this is the 3rd week of the month! looks like another box into the next month - congrats GB thats 3/5 boxes this year for me that have all been in the next month.


----------



## Bizgirlva (May 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MaiteS* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> if they were accurate with what they say they should of been shipping this week.  this is the 3rd week of the month! looks like another box into the next month - congrats GB thats 3/5 boxes this year for me that have all been in the next month.


 Sooo I guess it's no surprise that they're shipping late?


----------



## MaiteS (May 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Ann Tucci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Sooo I guess it's no surprise that they're shipping late?


 nope - haha. not at all!


----------



## princess2010 (May 21, 2013)

It's not so much late shipping as their normal shipping. If you count on it leaving in the third week it's fine because it ALWAYS leaves third or beginning of the 4th week. It seems late because other subs ship in the beginning of the month. They've always been the third week but really it's more like the 4th week realistically for most.  It seems like some people have their boxes weeks before I get mine. I guess they go in waves, and I should throw in that I HATE Newgistics. I don't know which I hate more DHL or Newgistics...


----------



## Sunflowercake (May 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It's not so much late shipping as their normal shipping. If you count on it leaving in the third week it's fine because it ALWAYS leaves third or beginning of the 4th week. It seems late because other subs ship in the beginning of the month. They've always been the third week but really it's more like the 4th week realistically for most.  It seems like some people have their boxes weeks before I get mine. I guess they go in waves, and I should throw in that I HATE Newgistics. I don't know which I hate more DHL or Newgistics...


 I guess Newgistic is who they ship it with? I just had to google it. I am counting on getting my box next week Thursday. it always seems to arrive on a Thursday.


----------



## Sunflowercake (May 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MaiteS* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> nope - haha. not at all!


 wow could you imagine they actually wanted to suprise all of us and just shipped them without telling us.


----------



## princess2010 (May 21, 2013)

That is actually one thing GB USUALLY does well. They ship, then send you the notice so it's usually already on it's way when you get the notice. At least that's how it works out for me. Ipsy always sends the shipping notice then it doesn't move for a week! Drives me crazy!!!! I don't even want to see a shipping notice if there's no movement!  It adds to the frustration. I HATE to see a box sitting in one place!!!!


----------



## Sunflowercake (May 21, 2013)

Wow, yes that would drive me nuts too. I rather have no notice and be surprised or have an accurate and timely shipping notice!


----------



## aandreasen63 (May 22, 2013)

does anyone know what state they ship from? I am new to glossybox, my first month  I only joined for the zoya polish


----------



## lovepink (May 22, 2013)

The boxes start their journey in New Jersey.  They ship with Newgisitics which is very slow.  My box goes to 2 places in NJ, Fishers, IN, Sparks, NV before making it to CA.  Then it gets handed off to the post office and takes a few days to get from the PO to me.



> Originally Posted by *aandreasen63* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> does anyone know what state they ship from? I am new to glossybox, my first month  I only joined for the zoya polish


----------



## klg534 (May 22, 2013)

They started shipping boxes!!!! ( I hope 



) At least thats what facebook says!


----------



## MaiteS (May 22, 2013)

yes - someone beat me too it. but boxes have started shipping as of today.

Good news! May Celebration Glossyboxes are packed and have started shipping!If you haven't already, you can order your May Glossybox and begin discovering luxury beauty products now!


----------



## wildsp187 (May 22, 2013)

I don't care that they are shipping.. I want to know what is IN IT!!!





Quote:

Originally Posted by *MaiteS* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

yes - someone beat me too it. but boxes have started shipping as of today.

Good news! May Celebration Glossyboxes are packed and have started shipping!If you haven't already, you can order your May Glossybox and begin discovering luxury beauty products now!


----------



## katie4747 (May 22, 2013)

I literally just went on glossybox.com and they have the photo and products listed for the May 2013 box! Here is the link if anyone is interested:  http://www.glossybox.com/subscribe/glossybox-may-2013


----------



## beautydoll (May 22, 2013)

Eh.. not so excited for the box anymore. The products seem decent, But I hope to not receive any foil packets. Not worth it GB. Most likely will unsub.


----------



## lilsxkitten (May 22, 2013)

What was in it? The link is 404-ing.


----------



## beautydoll (May 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lilsxkitten* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> What was in it? The link is 404-ing.


 Hm weird it's not working anymore. All i can remember is face mask, matte moisturizer, modelco lipstick, eyeliner, some anti aging product, Sebastian hair product, theres like 2 or 3 that im missing


----------



## CheshireCookie (May 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautydoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hm weird it's not working anymore. All i can remember is face mask, matte moisturizer, modelco lipstick, eyeliner, some anti aging product, Sebastian hair product, theres like 2 or 3 that im missing


 I don't know why but this seems like a box we've had before-ish. Hmmmm....sounds intriguing but still very....odd.


----------



## MaiteS (May 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautydoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hm weird it's not working anymore. All i can remember is face mask, matte moisturizer, modelco lipstick, eyeliner, some anti aging product, Sebastian hair product, theres like 2 or 3 that im missing


 damn. wish i would of caught the list. well know soon enough hopefully.


----------



## MoiSurtout (May 22, 2013)

Was there any kind of special ribbon or cards or anything for the 'celebration' part? Considering that other countries got special packaging, the stack of plain boxes isn't very impressive.


----------



## Babs (May 22, 2013)

Perfume stick, body wash and some makeup item from amore pacific I believe



> Hm weird it's not working anymore. All i can remember isÂ face mask, matteÂ moisturizer, modelco lipstick, eyeliner, some anti aging product,Â Sebastian hair product, theres like 2 or 3 that im missingÂ


----------



## Naun-Negotiable (May 22, 2013)

the amore pacific i WANTTTTTTT (it's a CC cream compact aaaaaa full size plz?)

sorry for link parade but it is still working for me (links under the cut for spoilers?)
 

http://www.glossybox.com/amorepacific-color_control_cushion_compact

http://www.glossybox.com/myprime-multi_purpose_mattifying_moisturizer

http://www.glossybox.com/europeanwaxcenter-slow_it_body_lotion

http://www.glossybox.com/epionce-intense_defense_anti_aging_repair_serum

http://www.glossybox.com/xtremelashes-glideliner_long_lasting_eye_pencil

http://www.glossybox.com/modelco-lip_duo_lipstick_ultra_shine_lip_glossii_05

http://www.glossybox.com/sebastianprofessional-volupt_spray

http://www.glossybox.com/europeanwaxcenter-slow_it_body_wash

http://www.glossybox.com/etrebelle-collagen_aloe_vera_hydro_mask

http://www.glossybox.com/nickaknewyork-absolute_perfume_stick

http://www.glossybox.com/europeanwaxcenter-the_exfoliate


----------



## CheshireCookie (May 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Naun-Negotiable* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> the amore pacific i WANTTTTTTT (it's a CC cream compact aaaaaa full size plz?)
> 
> ...


Heeeeeey, this actually looks pretty darn good!


----------



## princess2010 (May 22, 2013)

Ooooooh I'm interested in ANYTHING Amore Pacific! I love Sebastian as well. I'm good with this box. It's not like the box with nail stickers so that's great! What is that 350 thing? Is that a perfume stick.


----------



## MaiteS (May 22, 2013)

wow this actually looks pretty good! im excited now. thanks for the investigating and providing links to everything!


----------



## MaiteS (May 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ooooooh I'm interested in ANYTHING Amore Pacific! I love Sebastian as well. I'm good with this box. It's not like the box with nail stickers so that's great! What is that 350 thing? Is that a perfume stick.


 yes - its a solid perfume stick.


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (May 22, 2013)

Fingers crossed for the AmorePacific too!  I've been seeing it in ads lately and keep wanting to try it.


----------



## Naun-Negotiable (May 22, 2013)

i might have been haunting the forums and clicked the link as soon as it went up. maybe. haha.

i am kind of hoping for the sebastian spray gel too cos my hair has never looked as good as it did in the 90s and that was (the kind of thing anyway) what i used, maybe it is time to go back to the oldschool? lol

i didn't really want anymore eyeliner but i dig the gel liner type so maybe it can be cool if it is anything but black(spoiler censoring myself is hard)


----------



## aricukier (May 22, 2013)

I'm new to glossybox. Do we get everything shown? Or are there variations?


----------



## Sunflowercake (May 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katie4747* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I literally just went on glossybox.com and they have the photo and products listed for the May 2013 box! Here is the link if anyone is interested:  http://www.glossybox.com/subscribe/glossybox-may-2013
> 
> ...


----------



## lexxies22 (May 22, 2013)

Wow, more variation this time. Remember ladies, the April survey that we took; I recalled that they asked very specific questions not just about April box but was it in March or something like that.. That's probably why they're adding on that! I hope that I don't ANY ANTI AGING products (not only prevention that I care but it dries my skin all the time). I would LOVE to have at least some of those 4 or 5 items are: Amore Pacific Color control, European Wax Slow it body lotion, body wash, and exfoliate, collagen/Aloe vera mask, and Nick K perfume stick.

Otherwise, if I'm wrong, are we getting all that 10 items? That's insane!


----------



## MaiteS (May 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *aricukier* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I'm new to glossybox. Do we get everything shown? Or are there variations?


 its variations depending on your beauty profile.


----------



## MaiteS (May 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lexxies22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Wow, more variation this time. Remember ladies, the April survey that we took; I recalled that they asked very specific questions not just about April box but was it in March or something like that.. That's probably why they're adding on that! I hope that I don't ANY ANTI AGING products (not only prevention that I care but it dries my skin all the time). I would LOVE to have at least some of those 4 or 5 items are: Amore Pacific Color control, European Wax Slow it body lotion, body wash, and exfoliate, collagen/Aloe vera mask, and Nick K perfume stick.
> 
> Otherwise, if I'm wrong, are we getting all that 10 items? That's insane!


 i doubt we would get 10 items. GB UK only got 6 items in their box and it was their 2 year anniversary this month as well.


----------



## JessP (May 22, 2013)

Well, from the links posted above, it looks there will be some fun products to try this month. I think my hopes were set a little higher with it being their one-year anniversary and all, though, but it'll be fun to see which products are in all boxes vs. the variations.


----------



## ewiggy (May 22, 2013)

ooh, i'm super excited for this box! i want all of it, lol.


----------



## pride (May 22, 2013)

Doesn't seem like a box for me. Not interested in most of those products! I'll save my dots for the June box but looking forward to seeing the variations people get. 

Curious about the Amore Pacific, I had read that the "cushion" foundations and bb creams were hot in Asia this year but they seemed like a gimmick to me...interested in seeing what people who get them think!


----------



## mhammill (May 22, 2013)

I bought the Amore Pacific CC Cushion a few weeks ago, I had to return it because the lightest color was too dark for me (might work later in the summer), however the texture and the formula was divine.  Sheerish coverage, can be built up, very lightweight feel.  Not a matte finish, but I wouldn't call it dewey either.  My skin felt moisturized, and I did not react to the SPF ingredients in it.  The endurance wasn't as good as I would have liked, started to wear off after about 5 hours, but I'll take the tradeoff.  A very very nice product.  I just wish they made it one shade lighter.


----------



## ewiggy (May 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mhammill* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I bought the Amore Pacific CC Cushion a few weeks ago, I had to return it because the lightest color was too dark for me (might work later in the summer), however the texture and the formula was divine.


 oh no!  i hope this doesn't apply to me, too.. I'm very fair skinned and things like foundation/concealers usually aren't light enough.


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (May 22, 2013)

Sadly there probably will be usually you get about 6 items. I am so excited about this box it looks great. Who knows they might surprise us and give is more than  6 items


----------



## Naun-Negotiable (May 23, 2013)

dear internet - please show me some people's boxes before i go insane. i need actual combo/size of product spoilers now. gimme! love, naun


----------



## maddiethebaddie (May 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Heeeeeey, this actually looks pretty darn good!


Can someone post what exactly we are getting? Someone who recognizes the items! It looks good, even thought I don't know what it is!


----------



## MaiteS (May 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *maddiethebaddie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Can someone post what exactly we are getting? Someone who recognizes the items! It looks good, even thought I don't know what it is!


 under the spoiler there are actually links of what is in the box.


----------



## Sunflowercake (May 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *maddiethebaddie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Can someone post what exactly we are getting? Someone who recognizes the items! It looks good, even thought I don't know what it is!


 Since there are usually different variations (for example in previous boxes some receive a lipgloss, others a lip stick) it is hard to say "these are the exact items you are getting". On the glossybox . *Naun-Negotiable* has posted a list with the links to the different items in a spoiler (on page 8 of this thread I believe). I guess we all will still be surprised by the box variations


----------



## meaganola (May 23, 2013)

Another thing that makes it hard to know what you might receive: They sometimes send out items that aren't listed on the monthly page. It happened to me a time or two.


----------



## AllThingsTashia (May 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MaiteS* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> if they were accurate with what they say they should of been shipping this week.  this is the 3rd week of the month! looks like another box into the next month - congrats GB thats 3/5 boxes this year for me that have all been in the next month.


 I feel exactly the same way. The June box better be fabulous or I am canceling after that. It's the first subscription that takes money out of my account and the last one to actually be delivered. SMH. :-(


----------



## Virginia Reyna (May 23, 2013)

I just got off the phone w GB CS because I changed my billing info since I'm getting married and combining our accts, etc and wanted to make sure my payment went through since normally I have a shipping notice by now. Anywho I was told by CS that "the May boxes will be shipping out late next week some time PROBABLY! "I responded "probably, next week is the last week of May..." And her response was "well we are trying to get out over 20,000 boxes so sometimes it takes a while, please hold." And then she put me on hold and then the line disconnected. I've worked in online CS and know that it's not worth getting upset at her because she can't really do much, so I have empathy for her and wasn't rude to her at all, but I felt that was a poor response for her to tell a customer.


----------



## Naun-Negotiable (May 23, 2013)

hmmm, mine just went from pay to pack. at least some progress?


----------



## beautydoll (May 23, 2013)

Same here. My is currently in the packing process too. It says the estimated delivery date is May 27th... Isn't that Memorial day?


----------



## lexxies22 (May 23, 2013)

Just got an email confirmation that my box has been shipped! It departed from NJ facility on May 22nd. I guess the 28th is an arrival date.


----------



## rainpetal (May 23, 2013)

I think everyone's is saying the exact same thing.  I'm not putting too much stock in it.


----------



## ewiggy (May 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *rainpetal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think everyone's is saying the exact same thing.  I'm not putting too much stock in it.


 Unless I'm looking in the wrong place, under 'status' mine still says 'pending'.  I'm a brand new sub so I'm sure mine will be last.. Prolly get it mid-June at this point.  

They freaking charged my card like May 1st. That kind of ruffles my feathers. I can get shit from India faster than that, and the whole "we have 20,000 customers" line doesn't fly with me. so does Amazon, and I get stuff from them in 2 days, every single time! Turds.

OK, done ranting, I just want my box!!


----------



## Sunflowercake (May 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lexxies22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Just got an email confirmation that my box has been shipped! It departed from NJ facility on May 22nd. I guess the 28th is an arrival date.


 that would be cool. I am thinking it goes in batches, yesterday, today and tomorrow.


----------



## ruhimaach (May 23, 2013)

Mine is in the pack stage as well, with an estimated delivery date of 5/27...not sure how that's possible unless they do priority mail shipping and even then, I don't think it will arrive before 5/28.


----------



## Sunflowercake (May 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ewiggy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Unless I'm looking in the wrong place, under 'status' mine still says 'pending'.  I'm a brand new sub so I'm sure mine will be last.. Prolly get it mid-June at this point.
> ...






 yes, I actually think something I ordered from China was faster than that. And that was the longest package eveeer after ordering (I think 2 1/2 weeks). oh well, they usually ship out late. It just feels weird that you barely hold the box for this month in your hands and are getting charged for the next one already. Still excited to see what is in ths box though. Some of the items look fun.


----------



## Jflopez (May 23, 2013)

Just got my shipping and it arrived at my post office today. Keeping my fingers crossed hopefully tomorrow or Sat I should be posting spoiler pics  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Sunflowercake (May 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jflopez* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Just got my shipping and it arrived at my post office today. Keeping my fingers crossed hopefully tomorrow or Sat I should be posting spoiler pics


 yaaaaay! do you lve right across the street from them or something?


----------



## Naun-Negotiable (May 23, 2013)

yup i just got my shipping notice with the 27th listed as delivery date , so i'd assume that means the 28th unless the mail is magical and gives it to me on saturday  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

edit: i lied, shipping says
 

*Estimated Delivery Date*
*05/30/13-06/03/13*


----------



## Jflopez (May 23, 2013)

> yaaaaay! do you lve right across the street from them or something?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 About 30 minutes away lol.


----------



## ydlr20 (May 23, 2013)

I got shipping notice too. Where do you guys see the expected delivery date? I don't see it in my tracking email nor at the USPS website, however the status does say it departed shipping partner facility in Elizabethport, NJ. I live in NY, so it should not take too long to get here (hopefully).


----------



## Jflopez (May 23, 2013)

> I got shipping notice too. Where do you guys see the expected delivery date? I don't see it in my tracking email nor at the USPS website, however the status does say it departed shipping partner facility in Elizabethport, NJ. I live in NY, so it should not take too long to get here (hopefully).


 Mine is the same.. I don't see an arrival date. I'm just hoping it arrives tomorrow or Sat since it was at my local post office as of 10am this morning.


----------



## LisaLeah (May 23, 2013)

I got my box....

I am beyond UNDERWHELMED.

Etre Belle collagen mask- 1 mask (full size contains 10 masks)
European Wax Center- 2 foil packets (small) the Exfoliate and the Slow it Down lotion
MyPrime- mattifying moisturizer (deluxe sample tube) I already got this in my BB months ago and haven't open that one yet. (boring)
Nicka Perfume Stick - (full size) I got scent 102. It's disgusting. Its a rose scent (and i LOVE rose), but this smells like something they would perfume cheap body lotion with circa 1960.
Sebastian- Volupt Spray (1.7 fl oz)
and
AmorePacific CC Cushion Compact. (4grams full size is 15grams)
This I am VERY interested in trying! I got the color "Tan Blush". It's a bit dark for me but should be great over the summer with a little tan
Sorry I can't take a photo...I am rushing out and wanted to give you the details ASAP.

I can see someone else being happier with this box, but not me.

Now the big question is, do I cancel now? Or wait and see what next month's American Beauty Box is about?


----------



## unicorn (May 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *LisaLeah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my box....
> 
> ...


 Ugh. For 21/month, I expect way more than foil packets. I'd cancel now to avoid getting charged June 1st - you can always resub later in the month with a coupon code, after they've released some spoilers.


----------



## greenflipflops (May 23, 2013)

Seems to me their UK subscribers get waaay better boxes.


----------



## JamieRobinson (May 23, 2013)

Got my shipping notice today.


----------



## ruhimaach (May 23, 2013)

I just canceled again - Will I still be receiving this month's box? The subscription box status is inactive in my account and the status of the May box is no longer being displayed...


----------



## wildsp187 (May 23, 2013)

Yeah.. I'm thinking of cancelling after this one and going with starbox.


----------



## LisaLeah (May 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *unicorn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Ugh. For 21/month, I expect way more than foil packets. I'd cancel now to avoid getting charged June 1st - you can always resub later in the month with a coupon code, after they've released some spoilers.


  I just cancelled Glossybox!


----------



## FormosaHoney (May 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *LisaLeah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my box....
> 
> ...


 Thanks for listing this out!  It looks like a pretty good box, but I've just got so much stuff these days that it's become harder and harder for a box to wow me.  Am curious to how awful the perfume is, I love rose too!  I just recently purchased Atelier's Rose Anonyme.


----------



## meaganola (May 23, 2013)

> Yeah.. I'm thinking of cancelling after this one and going with starbox.


 As someone who basically did this a few months ago, I highly doubt you will regret this move -- aside from wishing you had done it sooner. Just the customer service contrast alone makes an insane amount of difference for me.


----------



## alliekers (May 23, 2013)

I got my shipping confirmation email today. I had been waiting for it before cancelling. This will only be my 2nd month (+ the James Box) and I haven't been wowed for the price. I am trying to save money right now and this just isn't worth it to me for now.

I'm trying to put the "but maybe next month will be really good and you'll be mad you cancelled" thoughts out of my head but it's tough  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## AMaas (May 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *LisaLeah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my box....
> 
> ...


Seriously?  More Sebastian...?!  Are they sending us the entire product line?  And I'm sorry but Sebastian's travel size packaging is horrendous.  I couldn't get that orange gel container to work at all, and the hairspray clogged up after about 5 seconds.


----------



## quene8106 (May 23, 2013)

> I just canceled again - Will I still be receiving this month's box? The subscription box status is inactive in my account and the status of the May box is no longer being displayed...


 If you paid and canceled in may you will get the box. I asked a cs rep this week and they told me that.


----------



## wildsp187 (May 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *AMaas* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Seriously?  More Sebastian...?!  Are they sending us the entire product line?  And I'm sorry but Sebastian's travel size packaging is horrendous.  I couldn't get that orange gel container to work at all, and the hairspray clogged up after about 5 seconds.


Yes.. the hairspray.. I haven't been able to use it.. I even tried running it under hot water... Sigh


----------



## FormosaHoney (May 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *alliekers* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my shipping confirmation email today. I had been waiting for it before cancelling. This will only be my 2nd month (+ the James Box) and I haven't been wowed for the price. I am trying to save money right now and this just isn't worth it to me for now.
> 
> I'm trying to put the "but maybe next month will be really good and you'll be mad you cancelled" thoughts out of my head but it's tough  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Nothing to add to your comment but...  your photo is adorable!  UPWARD DOG!!





​


----------



## ruhimaach (May 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> If you paid and canceled in may you will get the box. I asked a cs rep this week and they told me that.


 Great - thanks so much! Doesn't say anything if I'll still receive the box in my cancelation email - the website didn't mention anything either! So confusing.


----------



## ruhimaach (May 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *FormosaHoney* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Nothing to add to your comment but...  your photo is adorable!  UPWARD DOG!!
> ...


 SO CUTE


----------



## lovepink (May 23, 2013)

Got my shipping notice today.  And I am really underwhelmed by spoilers posted.  The one Big ticket item Amore CC thingie I I won't use but at least I know I can trade it.  I think I will cancel now and like someone suggested wait and see if June looks good and resub.  But for $21 a month and to use 1-2 things per box (for me) is not worth it.

Quote:

Originally Posted by *wildsp187* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Yeah.. I'm thinking of cancelling after this one and going with starbox.



> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> As someone who basically did this a few months ago, I highly doubt you will regret this move -- aside from wishing you had done it sooner. Just the customer service contrast alone makes an insane amount of difference for me.


----------



## princess2010 (May 23, 2013)

I'm a big fan of Potion 9! I really, really, really want the amore Pacific!


----------



## brio444 (May 23, 2013)

WTF.  WTF.  They've done it again.  Profile says fair.  They sent me the darkest shade available in the amore compact.  Does not compute.  I hate this sub.  It's like the c*cktease of subboxes. They send great products, but in shades I can't use.


----------



## lovepink (May 23, 2013)

Aww that sucks!  If I get a light shade I will PM  you for your addy and mail you mine!  I have NO desire to try this product. 



> Originally Posted by *brio444* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> WTF.  WTF.  They've done it again.  Profile says fair.  They sent me the darkest shade available in the amore compact.  Does not compute.  I hate this sub.  It's like the c*cktease of subboxes. They send great products, but in shades I can't use.


----------



## LisaLeah (May 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *FormosaHoney* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Thanks for listing this out!  It looks like a pretty good box, but I've just got so much stuff these days that it's become harder and harder for a box to wow me.  Am curious to how awful the perfume is, I love rose too!  I just recently purchased Atelier's Rose Anonyme.
> ...


----------



## brio444 (May 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Aww that sucks!  If I get a light shade I will PM  you for your addy and mail you mine!  I have NO desire to try this product.


 That would be awesome!  I was looking forward to this one.

Also got, for spoiler time: 

teeny tiny packet of the Wax Center  hair slow body wash and a teeeny tiny packet of the lotion

a coupon for a free wax at the Wax Center (??)
collagen mask (1)
the My Prime stuff 
Sebastion spray gel stuff (not interested at all)
perfume stick in #59 - don't hate, reeeally reminds me of some other perfume and I'm super-annoyed I can't figure out what
Snooki's Amore pacific cushion compact
 
 


It's not the first time they've sent me a WTF-shade.  My first few months they sent me the darkest shade whenever possible, including the Missha  (when it was FS) and I though we fixed it after elevnty billion phone calls when they sent a better shade (next to lightest, I really need lightest-lightest) the next time they sent the Missha out.  I just don't understand.


----------



## LisaLeah (May 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> As someone who basically did this a few months ago, I highly doubt you will regret this move -- aside from wishing you had done it sooner. Just the customer service contrast alone makes an insane amount of difference for me.


Coincidentally my first Starlooks box arrived today along side my Glossybox.

(it was April's Starbox I purchased from their website)

Hands down...the Starlooks box was a zillion times better! I know as far as contents go, it's a bit like apples to oranges. (-Starlooks is only their brand of make up,while GB is a diversity of brands etc) However for my needs at the moment and for impact and value...Starlooks really wowed me.


----------



## LisaLeah (May 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *brio444* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That would be awesome!  I was looking forward to this one.
> 
> ...


LOL. I got the Snooki color as well. Was it "tan blush"? I think i can make it work when I actually have a little bit of a tan though.


----------



## brio444 (May 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *LisaLeah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> LOL. I got the Snooki color as well. Was it "tan blush"? I think i can make it work when I actually have a little bit of a tan though.


 Mine is one shade darker even!  Amber Gold - 208.  

Quick box picture, if anyone is interested!

Sorry the lighting is kind of crap.  It's dim in here.




Oh, forgot there's also a coupon for some free Sebastion thing at Ulta with a $15 Sebastion purchase.  Free to a good (any!) home if anyone wants it.


----------



## JC327 (May 23, 2013)

I was really hoping that they did something nice for their one year anniversary so far I am very underwhelmed. I want to wait until June to cancel because I am curious about the June box and because it should be free with my points. For those who have claimed their free box how do you do it? since they send the surveys out so late I need to do May's surveys in order to have a free June box.


----------



## princess2010 (May 23, 2013)

As much as I WANT face products like foundations, powders and concealers they really are a disaster 9 out of 10 times. You just can't match these products with a fair, light, medium, dark because even if they tried it's so much more complicated than that. Ipsy tried with the concealer and everyone gets mad because they are useless if the color doesn't match. It's a catch 22. I want the products but only in the right color which unless they have pictures of us is next to impossible.


----------



## lexxies22 (May 23, 2013)

> Seems to me their UK subscribers get waaay better boxes.


 And they don't ship to the US. Not fair!


----------



## tasertag (May 23, 2013)

> I got my shipping confirmation email today. I had been waiting for it before cancelling. This will only be my 2nd month (+ the James Box) and I haven't been wowed for the price. I am trying to save money right now and this just isn't worth it to me for now. I'm trying to put the "but maybe next month will be really good and you'll be mad you cancelled" thoughts out of my head but it's tough  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 That's what I was thinking for May as it was their anniversary box but I unsubbed before they charged for May and I'm glad I did. Just not impressed at all. I'll wait for June spoilers before I decide if I want to resub.


----------



## MarineBride007 (May 23, 2013)

I really really want to love GlossyBox, but it just isn't worth the price to me when I can get so much more with cheaper subscriptions. I loved the TiGi blush in "Awaken," but it's always a hit-or miss. I'm going to cancel until they start getting more exciting products and correct the colors for everyone. I have never had an issue with their CS, but they are hard to get a hold of. Just overall getting board with GB &amp; the themes for the boxes seem random- the products don't have connection to the actual themes.... Also, I understand that you do get high end samples, but the are foil packs and what not. $200 dollar creams are nice to try, but I'd never repurchase those.


----------



## lightprbeauty (May 23, 2013)

My glossybox got here today.


----------



## lovepink (May 23, 2013)

Logged in to cancel my Glossybox.  Got the "sorry to see you, go we would appreciate your feedback on why you cancelled."  Goes to their usual form with the radio dots.  Listed lots of reasons I wanted to cancel but of course I could only choose one and there was no box provided to type any kind of explaination into.

Breaking up is hard to do, but I had to do it Glossy.


----------



## beautydoll (May 24, 2013)

From seeing the boxes posted so far, I honestly do not think GlossyBox is worth $21/Monthly. Yeah they include higher end products. But if they would just stop including foil packets where you can only use once. There's no point. I feel like they will do like 4 or 5 good boxes a year and the rest are not even decent.


----------



## Dayo Steph (May 24, 2013)

I'm waiting to see my box, but yeah, I think I'm going to cancel. I do starlooks, wantable, ipsy, birchbox.  What should I replace GB with?


----------



## lovepink (May 24, 2013)

After I cancelled my GB I got an email stating they wanted to hear why I cancelled so this was the email I penned.  Putting it in spoiler in case people do not want to read and to not clog the thread up.  I am not the most eloquent writer so I made a list (my Type A) and put what I felt were the main issues. I also drew upon things I had heard other ladies mention that resonated with me too!  I hope everyone loves their boxes this month but for me it is $21 I could spend at Sephora, Ulta or Starlooks and feel better about it.   

As someone who has been a Glossybox subscriber since the first box (and I was even lucky enough to win one of the VERY first boxes) I wanted to share my reasons for cancelling.
 
1) Shipping.  I know that it is included in the price/free but I subscribe to 2 other beauty boxes and none of them take as long or make as many stops as my Glossybox.
 
2) When you charge-I do not like the fact that Glossybox charges you for a box at the beginning of the month that you do not get possession of until the following month, when you are then charged for another box.  Both my other subs charge on the 1st of the month and I have a box by mid month 15th ish of the month.
 
3) Shipping date-Pick a time frame you plan to ship and stick to it.  I cannot recall how many times it was said the box would ship the third week only to check FB or Twitter and see the boxes "were finally going out" well after that.
 
4) Sizes of samples for the price-in the beginning the sample sizes were awesome!  Deluxe sizes and good amounts.  Then that changed. I am not sure if it was because you got more subscribers or what but all the foil packets and questionable items (jewelery in December box) comes to mind made the box not worth $21 in my opinion.  I have 2 other subs that are half the price that I sometimes get full items in, sometimes get deluxe samples in or foil packets but I do not mind as it is half the price.
 
5) Pricing-my sub started off being charged tax and was $23.05, then decreased to $21. Not complaining about a decrease but makes me wonder if I was being charged incorrectly the whole time.
 
6) Promos-It was frustrating as someone who has been with Glossybox from the beginning to see people on line who had unsubbed and resubbed using promo codes to get discounts or free items but it was never given to customers who had been with you from the beginning.
 
I hope that you continue to grow as a company and learn from the feedback provided.  I hope that things improve to a point where I feel excited about the things Glossybox is doing and want to subscribe again.  Unfortunately that is not now.


----------



## JC327 (May 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> After I cancelled my GB I got an email stating they wanted to hear why I cancelled so this was the email I penned.  Putting it in spoiler in case people do not want to read and to not clog the thread up.  I am not the most eloquent writer so I made a list (my Type A) and put what I felt were the main issues. I also drew upon things I had heard other ladies mention that resonated with me too!  I hope everyone loves their boxes this month but for me it is $21 I could spend at Sephora, Ulta or Starlooks and feel better about it.
> 
> ...


----------



## JessP (May 24, 2013)

> After I cancelled my GB I got an email stating they wanted to hear why I cancelled so this was the email I penned. Â Putting it in spoiler in case people do not want to read and to not clog the thread up. Â I am not the most eloquent writer so I made a list (my Type A) and put what I felt were the main issues. I also drew upon things I had heard other ladies mention that resonated with me too! Â I hope everyone loves their boxes this month but for me it is $21 I could spend at Sephora, Ulta or Starlooks and feel better about it. Â Â
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Great response, Jenn! Very well-worded and thought out. I agree with many of these points and would love to hear their response if they write back!


----------



## meaganola (May 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JessP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Great response, Jenn! Very well-worded and thought out. I agree with many of these points and would love to hear their response if they write back!


 I sent a similar email in January, and I got absolutely no response whatsoever.  I honestly don't think they care how many people unsubscribe as long as they can get more new subscribers each month.  They don't seem to care about retaining customers *at all*.


----------



## MarineBride007 (May 24, 2013)

I canceled tonight too. I think I lost my 500+ glossy dots, but oh well.... I'm just done and don't want to put anymore money on GB. I am going to keep Ipsy and that is it for now. I LOVE makeup &amp; beauty, but I don't want to start hoarding it either. One sub is plenty for me right now &amp; GB isn't wowing me these days. :-/ It seems like the UK has a better Glossyboxes. Wish I could sign up for those!!!


----------



## lovepink (May 24, 2013)

Thank you ladies!  If I hear back (not holding my breath) I will let everyone know!  Still excited to see box variations (maybe mine is my dream box, that hasn't been shown)!  Hopefully it will be here by end of next week!



> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That basically sums up all the reasons I'm not happy with GB. I hope they pay attention and make improvements. I think I will unsub after I get my free one.





> Originally Posted by *JessP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Great response, Jenn! Very well-worded and thought out. I agree with many of these points and would love to hear their response if they write back!





> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I sent a similar email in January, and I got absolutely no response whatsoever.  I honestly don't think they care how many people unsubscribe as long as they can get more new subscribers each month.  They don't seem to care about retaining customers *at all*.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (May 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> As much as I WANT face products like foundations, powders and concealers they really are a disaster 9 out of 10 times. You just can't match these products with a fair, light, medium, dark because even if they tried it's so much more complicated than that. Ipsy tried with the concealer and everyone gets mad because they are useless if the color doesn't match. It's a catch 22. I want the products but only in the right color which unless they have pictures of us is next to impossible.


 The thing is, Ipsy DIDN'T try...most of us don't expect a perfect match, but I am pale as pale can be and they sent me the DARKEST shade...and then they didn't apologize that THEY had screwed up, they apologized that I didn't LIKE my shade. That's what irked me!. I understand that perfect matches are hard to find, but if subs aren't going to at least match the basic shade (fair, light, medium, dark...), they shouldn't bother. As you said, I'd LOVE to try these products, but they are useless if not the right shade, unlike color cosmetics... I can make something work if the undertone isn't right or it's a bit too light or dark, but not if it is literally as far from the shade I need as you can get...

Not sure how I feel about this GB...I might cancel again! As much as I want to love it, I am just not sure it's worth the $21 for me, I get so much more satisfaction out of Starlooks and Ipsy (concealer issues aside).


----------



## JamieRobinson (May 24, 2013)

I too think I'm going to drop glossybox for starlooks. Starlooks seems to have more things that I'm looking for AND is cheaper. I'm a little embarrassed to admit this but I signed up for GB in the beginning because of the pretty box. Lol


----------



## yousoldtheworld (May 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JamieRobinson* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I too think I'm going to drop glossybox for starlooks. Starlooks seems to have more things that I'm looking for AND is cheaper. I'm a little embarrassed to admit this but I signed up for GB in the beginning because of the pretty box. Lol


 No shame there...I am pretty sure one of the reasons I resubbed after the first time I cancelled is because I missed the pretty boxes! Sigh.


----------



## FormosaHoney (May 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> No shame there...I am pretty sure one of the reasons I resubbed after the first time I cancelled is because I missed the pretty boxes! Sigh.


 I love the boxes too!  They are great for making present kits with it's non-logo box.

I did one for my Mom's B-day in April and then again for M-day.  She's in her late 70's now, quiet and reserved because of health issues.  But her eye's just lit up and all the years seem to melt away when I brought out the pink box with the little black crown design in the center.  

She knew from last month's B-day box that the boxes are fun.  I made her a M-day box with BodyShop Nutriganics eye cream, Godiva strawberry-crunch milk chocolate bar, Bvlgari soap and a couple of perfume vials for kicks, boy did she feel pampered.   

I kinda want to make one for her every month now!

The boxes didn't cost very much, I'm not fully employed yet, so I shop when I see a sale.  The eye cream (her favorite) was snagged during a 50% bonanza, the chocolate bar was the only full priced item, the soap and the perfume vials... well we all know where those came from!






 




 




 




 




 




 




 




 




 




 

Funny thing was, the 1st box migrated to my Dad's pile o' stuff somehow and Mom's now hiding the 2nd box so he won't poach it... and I was kinda hopping that she wouldn't want the boxes and I can have them back for organization.  If I stay with GB, it's mostly because of the box, I mean the container store charges $3 to $4 for a cute little covered box like that...


----------



## MaiteS (May 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> After I cancelled my GB I got an email stating they wanted to hear why I cancelled so this was the email I penned.  Putting it in spoiler in case people do not want to read and to not clog the thread up.  I am not the most eloquent writer so I made a list (my Type A) and put what I felt were the main issues. I also drew upon things I had heard other ladies mention that resonated with me too!  I hope everyone loves their boxes this month but for me it is $21 I could spend at Sephora, Ulta or Starlooks and feel better about it.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sunflowercake (May 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm a big fan of Potion 9! I really, really, really want the amore Pacific!


 I actually like te potion 9 as well


----------



## Sunflowercake (May 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> After I cancelled my GB I got an email stating they wanted to hear why I cancelled so this was the email I penned.  Putting it in spoiler in case people do not want to read and to not clog the thread up.  I am not the most eloquent writer so I made a list (my Type A) and put what I felt were the main issues. I also drew upon things I had heard other ladies mention that resonated with me too!  I hope everyone loves their boxes this month but for me it is $21 I could spend at Sephora, Ulta or Starlooks and feel better about it.
> 
> ...


----------



## emmzk25 (May 24, 2013)

It looks like the gb is at my post office. I subscribed long term rather than month to month (bad idea...) and I've not been thrilled w glossy. I feel like most the products I get are old and dried out or don't work well (the hairspray) I'm not really excited about them anymore. But...my oxbox also is almost here!! It's not makeup but I'm super stoked.


----------



## Mary322 (May 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> As much as I WANT face products like foundations, powders and concealers they really are a disaster 9 out of 10 times. You just can't match these products with a fair, light, medium, dark because even if they tried it's so much more complicated than that. Ipsy tried with the concealer and everyone gets mad because they are useless if the color doesn't match. It's a catch 22. I want the products but only in the right color which unless they have pictures of us is next to impossible.


 I totally agree, it always ends up getting most people mad and/or disappointed. They need to steer clear unless they figure out a way to find a better match, which is probably impossible.



> Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> After I cancelled my GB I got an email stating they wanted to hear why I cancelled so this was the email I penned.  Putting it in spoiler in case people do not want to read and to not clog the thread up.  I am not the most eloquent writer so I made a list (my Type A) and put what I felt were the main issues. I also drew upon things I had heard other ladies mention that resonated with me too!  I hope everyone loves their boxes this month but for me it is $21 I could spend at Sephora, Ulta or Starlooks and feel better about it.
> 
> ...


----------



## JC327 (May 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *FormosaHoney* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## mhammill (May 24, 2013)

It's too bad they didn't try a little harder with the amore pacific matching as I think many people would love it - if it came in the right shade for me it would probably be a HG product for me.  I really like that it's made with bamboo juice instead of water.  It was very moisturizing without being oily or sticky.  As far as I can see the lightest shade they sell is the 104 and I need the 102 shade - tried it in a tinted moisturizer from AP and it was absolutely perfect.  Can't understand why they did not make it available in this product.


----------



## FormosaHoney (May 24, 2013)

Wrong thread, reposting to Ipsy...


----------



## Ashley Curley (May 24, 2013)

After the issue with Ipsy and color matching issues I was hoping I wouldn't have an issue with Glossybox. I got mine today (I live in Jersey) which included.

Amore Pacific Color Cushion in 208 Amber Gold...wonderful! (sarcasm) My profile says fair skinned. When they had the Missha BB in the boxes I got number 13 (close enough match) The foundation I wear is Make Up For Ever in 115, so what the heck I am going to do with this awful product? If you can't give out products that might actually match the person, then don't do it. This just proves the don't care. Did they think people wouldn't be bothered by this?

Etre Belle Hydro Mask- single packet
European Wax Center Exfoliate and Body Wash packets (1 each)
My Prime Mattifying Moisturizer
Nicka K New York Perfume Stick in Affair 102 (Rose Scented)
Sebastian Professional Volupt Spray



 
I sent in a complaint about the one product...we shall see what they do with that. They have resolved an issue (mostly) to my satisfaction before (I know I got lucky). I am seriously considering cancelling. I pay $21 dollars a box and I expect to at least be able to utilize the products in some form.


----------



## Jflopez (May 24, 2013)

Just got my Glossybox. Asked my postman if he knew my bday was Thursday because he brought me so many goodies today!! Besides GB I got my Starlooks mystery items &amp; some AMAZING Missha products that I won in a giveaway. Taking pics of everything now but I just wanted to say while this isn't my favorite GB box I did get the Nicka K New York in Absolute and I LOVE it. Kinda made the whole box for me. Definitely my favorite item in the box


----------



## saidfreeze (May 24, 2013)

> After the issue with Ipsy and color matching issues I was hoping I wouldn't have an issue with Glossybox. I got mine today (I live in Jersey) which included.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



I sent in a complaint about the one product...we shall see what they do with that. They have resolved an issue (mostly) to my satisfaction before (I know I got lucky). I am seriously considering cancelling. I pay $21 dollars a box and I expect to at least be able to utilize the products in some form. I also live in jersey and... Ugh! I have the same box.



Spoiler



Boo! The perfume smells awful. I'm so pale there is no way 208 would ever be a match. Most of the products are not for me.. I started using the alterna as alternative to spray gel with parabens so that is useless- what other uses are there for spray gel besides waves? The mask is trial worthy but also not exciting.. At least there's the moisturizer right? Doesn't seem like its worth the 21 bucks.


----------



## katie danielle (May 24, 2013)

I got the perfume stick in 369 (purple tube) - it smells really good almost just like Victoria Secret's Heavenly. I got the Amore Pacific in Almond Blush. Rest of the box is a letdown.


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (May 24, 2013)

I got the AmorePacific in Tan Gold--I checked the Sephora site and it seems that they only have 4 shades.  The color I got seems to go on pretty sheer and blended well into my skin tone--I only tested it on my jawline though.  I'm light to medium w/yellow undertones so i think I lucked out with the right color.  The GB gods have smiled on me for once! 

This was my 2nd free box.  Planning to cancel now--GB product quality and sample sizes have gone down and I'm all beauty subbed out.  I think I'm cutting back to just BB and maybe SS.


----------



## Jflopez (May 24, 2013)

> I got the perfume stick in 369 (purple tube) - it smells really good almost just like Victoria Secret's Heavenly. I got the Amore Pacific in Almond Blush. Rest of the box is a letdown.


 We got the exact same box. I think the almond blush will be too dark for me but I love love love the perfume stick! I knew it smelled familiar to me and you're right it does smell a lot like Heavenly  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Rachel Liane (May 24, 2013)

I know I'm not around much, but I'm pissed off enough that I wanted to vent. Why in the heck would you send the darkest shade of a face product to someone with the whitest skin imaginable. Do they seriously not care at all? Did they just randomly send things out without giving a darn about their costumers? I cancelled...I am so done with their crud. Luckily I called up my local amore pacific and the lady was really nice and sent me a sample of the cc cream in my shade. If anyone cares the amore pacific counters have the exact deluxe samples they give out in these boxes and they are more than happy to share! =)


----------



## wildsp187 (May 24, 2013)

I also cancelled and did what I was threatening to do.  I signed up for Starlooks Starbox.  $17 v $21+?  Yes, please!  Considering it ships from Sourthern Cali, I should also get this one a LOT faster.


----------



## Ashley Curley (May 24, 2013)

I had my little rant about the Amore Pacific product earlier...then Glossybox posts this on Facebook.

http://www.dujour.com/2013-06/1263/dallas-shaw-glossybox-collaboration

Makes we want to stay for the Bondi and Tarte product I've wanted to try...this is exactly what happened last time after they sent the God awful box with the nail decals...then the Man Repeller Box came out.


----------



## unicorn (May 24, 2013)

Mine showed up. Underwhelmed. The cushion compact shade I got is 106 'almond blush', which is laughably dark. Idk, maybe I'll use it for contouring or something.. but seriously, why bother giving us beauty profiles if you're totally going to disregard them?

Glad I canceled next month tbh. Nothing about Glossybox, from the boxes themselves, to the customer service, to the shipping screams 'worth 21/month' to me.


----------



## emmzk25 (May 24, 2013)

Just got my box also....similar sentiments as everyone else....not that thrilled. I'm very fair skinned I tried the Amore-Pacific (I got 208...) on my hand and it wasn't that awful. Luckily I also got an AMAZING Oxbox today, so I had one box I was pleasantly surprised about


----------



## FormosaHoney (May 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jflopez* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Just got my Glossybox. Asked my postman if he knew my bday was Thursday because he brought me so many goodies today!! Besides GB I got my Starlooks mystery items &amp; some AMAZING Missha products that I won in a giveaway. Taking pics of everything now but I just wanted to say while this isn't my favorite GB box I did get the Nicka K New York in Absolute and I LOVE it. Kinda made the whole box for me. Definitely my favorite item in the box


 




  My B-day is in May too!    





 
May Babies:
*HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!*
Many Happy Returns.


----------



## SubJunkie (May 24, 2013)

For those of you whose foundation is to dark...why not use it to contour?


----------



## LadyK (May 24, 2013)

Has anyone tried the mask yet? How did you like it? 
Still waiting for my box.  It will probably be here next week sometime.  I am still hopeful despite what I've read about the matching issues.  If the shade is to dark I will gift it to a friend.


----------



## greenflipflops (May 24, 2013)

I was complaining about my Birchbox but now I see that it was wonderful compared to this month's glossybox!  The perfume stick I got smells pretty awful...kind of cheap. I was just surprised at how more than half the box was empty..it was mostly that black crinkled paper.


----------



## alliekers (May 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *FormosaHoney* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Nothing to add to your comment but...  your photo is adorable!  UPWARD DOG!!
> ...


 I am late in replying to this but thank you for the below. Sadly, this dog isn't mine but I thought it was the cutest pic. I think it's common for Frenchies to do the "yoga stretch"

Reading more comments here makes me feel good about my decision to cancel. I should be receiving my last box in the next few days, I am also very fair skinned so the chances that the compact will match me are slim but the rest of the products seem okay.


----------



## FormosaHoney (May 24, 2013)

Has any darker skin ladies found their foundation to be too light?  AP is a Korea-based company, it seems like they might have given GB much of their extra samples that might not have suited their primary market in Korea or Asia.

Tanning is not looked upon favorable in Asia, as it's an indication that the individuals 'have' to toil in the sun, i.e. the rice paddies or the open market, rather then some 'proper' corporate work.  So AP's lighter samples might have been near exhaustion in their primary market, leaving mostly the darker shades orphaned and up for grabs by sampling subs.

The foundation would be good for contouring, along with the Ipsy foundation... but I'm already using the Too-Faced powder as contour.  Lots and lots of contouring products for this year!  Might contour me in some cleavage, but no washing!!!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (May 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *SubJunkie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> For those of you whose foundation is to dark...why not use it to contour?


 I haven't gotten my box yet, so I don't know if I'll get the right color or the product at all, but I can't do contouring...it doesn't look right, I have no tan tones in my skin, just white and pink, any attempt at "contouring" beyond adding a bit of highlighter here and there just looks stupid on me. Same reason I can't use bronzers, even the lightest ones are just obviously WRONG for my skin tone!

Am I the only one who still hasn't gotten a shipping notice from GB??


----------



## LisaLeah (May 25, 2013)

I got the Amore Pacific in Tan Blush. It looked very dark in the compact.

My complexion is light to medium. And I thought it looked too dark for me.

(so I didn't try it on my face yet)

However I just checked all the shade options and mine is the LIGHTEST shade they offer.

(There are 4 shades in total.) I was quite surprised.

So I am fairly certain this will morph to your skintone and/or blend in better than we think.

Oh and the swatches online make this shade appear much lighter than it looks in the compact.

I would say it looks (in the compact) to be close to Missha Perfect Cover 31. And that is fairly dark with an orange tint.

.


----------



## LisaLeah (May 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Ashley Curley* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I had my little rant about the Amore Pacific product earlier...then Glossybox posts this on Facebook.
> 
> ...


----------



## ewiggy (May 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Am I the only one who still hasn't gotten a shipping notice from GB??


 Nope, I haven't either.. But I'm kind of assuming that new people (me) will be last..


----------



## unicorn (May 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *SubJunkie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> For those of you whose foundation is to dark...why not use it to contour?


 I thought of that, but when I tried.. totally wrong undertone. Its SO incredibly yellow that it looks ridiculous on my fair, cool toned skin even as a contour shade.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (May 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ewiggy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## katie danielle (May 25, 2013)

I never got a shipping notice and my box arrived yesterday. I tried the almond blush AP and it blended pretty well for me.


----------



## sldb (May 25, 2013)

I got the darkest shade -Amber Gold. I tried it on my wrist and it is hopelessly orange. I don't contour so it is a total waste.


----------



## Mary322 (May 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ewiggy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Nope, I haven't either.. But I'm kind of assuming that new people (me) will be last..


Me either, but I have had it since December. I always get it on about the last day of the month or the first few days of the next month. I am in Texas, don't know if that makes a difference.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (May 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *sldb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I got the darkest shade -Amber Gold. I tried it on my wrist and it is hopelessly orange. I don't contour so it is a total waste.


 Aw  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm afraid that's going to happen to me, too!

That is one of my biggest pet peeves with subs. WIth things like lipsticks and eyeshadows and blushes, they can get away with sending anyone any random shade because there is so much wiggle room with those, and most everyone can wear most anything in one way or another if they try...now, those things might not be to a person's TASTE, but they CAN wear it.

But face products like foundations and concealers? You can either wear those or you can't...and if they aren't going to do some basic matching at least, there's no point in sending them out....it doesn't do any good for the sub and it doesn't do any good for the company whose products are being sent out!


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (May 25, 2013)

I don't mind that they ship the box late in the month last month I got my box in the middle of the month. I mind that the tracking is off. My box has been in the same place for a week last month it showed up and the tracking still said it was somewhere else. I am new to glossybox  this is my second month. I was not that thrilled with the first month hope it gets  better.


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (May 25, 2013)

Last month my box came with something spilled in it and I called glossybox and they sent me a replacement immediately. If I get the wrong shade I will call and ask them to replace it. I am not sure they will since I think they will have a lot of calls about it being to dark.



> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Aw  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm afraid that's going to happen to me, too!
> ...


----------



## Lisa424 (May 25, 2013)

I wish I even got the CC cream. My box was just terrible!

epionce- anti aging serum- tiny sample tube

etre belle- single mask
european wax center- foil packets
nicka k - perfume stick
sebastian- volupt spray
xtreme lashes- brown eyeliner
 
The last thing I needed was yet another eyeliner. I didn't get the mattifying moisturizer that was advertised or the cc cream everyone else got. I've been a subscriber since the beginning. I feel really stupid now for buying a 6 month subscription when that discount code came out.


----------



## princess2010 (May 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Lisa424* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I wish I even got the CC cream. My box was just terrible!
> 
> ...


----------



## AmandaMaven (May 25, 2013)

I



> I wish I even got the CC cream. My box was just terrible!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



I got the exact same box and I was SO disappointed! I really wanted the CC cream. My perfume stick smells like a Cabbage Patch kid, foil packets are a waste of time and my money, in my opinion, and I seriously do NOT need an eyeliner. WTH, I have naturally curly frizzy THICK hair and I noted this in my profile. WHY would they give me volumizing spray?! This was my first Glossybox and I only got it because I thought the one-year box would have to be amazing. What a disappointment. I cancelled already and I am giving away everything. I got this th American day I got a Mommebox, so it was kind of a really bad sub day in general. Bleh


----------



## yousoldtheworld (May 25, 2013)

Ugh, that is disheartening...the box the other girls got is disappointing, but that one is just terrible...I'm getting less and less excited to get mine!


----------



## page5 (May 25, 2013)

I received my box today. My AP color was 106 almond blush. I am light/medium in skin tone and it is about two shades too dark. I'm not sure why this is called a full coverage product because it didn't cover my hyper pigmentation, even after two applications. The coverage is quite sheer IMHO. I definitely won't be purchasing this product. My perfume was #59, a heavy green/floral scent. I don't hate it but I wouldn't purchase either. I dabbed some on my wrists and my daughter's. initially it was a bit overwhelming but within an hour the scent had completely disappeared on both of us. I was happy to have the opportunity to try both of these new-to-me products but a little disappointed they both were flops for me.


----------



## peggytalkpretty (May 25, 2013)

> I wish I even got the CC cream. My box was just terrible!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Ugh I got the exact same box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> the serum is ridiculously small it's actually pitiful. And i was really hoping to try somthing from amore pacific too! i did think that the free wax was nice, but what about the people who don't live near the locations??? It was more than disappointing, the only thing keeping me from canceling is the promise of a tarte lipstick next month.


----------



## JC327 (May 25, 2013)

I cant help but be disappointed reading all these comments. I really thought their anniversary box would be great


----------



## beautydoll (May 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I cant help but be disappointed reading all these comments. I really thought their anniversary box would be great


 Same here. Even though the next month's box should be better I'm going to cancel anyways.


----------



## JC327 (May 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautydoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## Mary322 (May 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ugh, that is disheartening...the box the other girls got is disappointing, but that one is just terrible...I'm getting less and less excited to get mine!


Me, too. Maybe if we keep our expectations extremely low and the box is half way decent we won't be too disappointed.


----------



## quene8106 (May 25, 2013)

> Nope, I haven't either.. But I'm kind of assuming that new people (me) will be last..


 Same here. I want a tracking number!


----------



## ewiggy (May 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Mary322* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Me, too. Maybe if we keep our expectations extremely low and the box is half way decent we won't be too disappointed.


 LOL, yes! That's my current plan of attack.. I'm just expecting to get a box full of teensy foil packets of things I hate!

This is my first glossybox, I don't even know why I subbed.. I was bored, I guess?  But next month sounds promising, so I might stay even if this one is a dud.


----------



## rainpetal (May 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Lisa424* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I wish I even got the CC cream. My box was just terrible!
> 
> ...


----------



## StefanieH30 (May 25, 2013)

Where is the free wax to.


----------



## rainpetal (May 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *StefanieH30* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Where is the free wax to.


 European Wax Center. http://www.waxcenter.com/

Though looking at their website, they advertise a free wax for first time guests on their website, so the "free wax" card in the box isn't a coupon so much as an advertisement.


----------



## StefanieH30 (May 25, 2013)

Thanks


----------



## CheshireCookie (May 25, 2013)

Ladies that are receiving the darker shades....would they work as a eyeshadow primer so to speak? Some rich colors, such as browns, golds, etc. show up better if you have a darker primer on your eyelids. The only concern would be if it creases or rubs off. I haven't received my box yet, so I don't know what shade I'll receive, but someone try it! It might be it's saving grace!


----------



## SubJunkie (May 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ladies that are receiving the darker shades....would they work as a eyeshadow primer so to speak? Some rich colors, such as browns, golds, etc. show up better if you have a darker primer on your eyelids. The only concern would be if it creases or rubs off. I haven't received my box yet, so I don't know what shade I'll receive, but someone try it! It might be it's saving grace!


I didn't even think of that. Mine is too light for me but I ended up using it to highlight under my eyes (although it doesn't cover my under eye circles).


----------



## CheshireCookie (May 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *SubJunkie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I didn't even think of that. Mine is too light for me but I ended up using it to highlight under my eyes (although it doesn't cover my under eye circles).


How perfect! You can run it down the bridge of your nose and on the center of your chin to add centered highlights too!


----------



## sldb (May 25, 2013)

I do live close to a couple of the Wax Centers, so that was going to be the one thing that kept the box from being a total waste. But since the offer is free to all first time customers. . .well, that theory goes out the window. June does look good, but I cancelled anyway and went with Starlooks. I have heard nothing but raves about that sub, so I'm figuring I should get some good stuff.


----------



## emmzk25 (May 25, 2013)

> I got the same horrible box. Â Its the first time I've been really disappointed with glossybox. Â Seriously though, 2 foil packets and a tiny anti-age thing, for $21? Â Not to mention, I'm 30, I'm not sure I need anti-aging crap already! I wanted to try the amore pacific as well. Â And I agree about the free wax thing too. Â The closest one to me is $65 miles away which I might have considered, but in the fine print on the card it says you "must be state resident". Â Well the closest location isn't in my state, so I'm just out of luck then? I'm going to hang on for the June collaboration box, but then I'm giving glossybox a rest for awhile. Â Time to try something new.


 The wax center was a flop for me, I'm in a large metro area and the closest one is about 50 minutes, not really worth it to drive. It's unfortunate about the amore pacific my color was way too dark as well. I am in my late 20s but I got a starter kit from sephora about 3 weeks ago for 50$, my skin feels incredibly smooth so I do like the brand.


----------



## pride (May 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *sldb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I do live close to a couple of the Wax Centers, so that was going to be the one thing that kept the box from being a total waste. But since the offer is free to all first time customers. . .well, that theory goes out the window.
> 
> June does look good, but I cancelled anyway and went with Starlooks. I have heard nothing but raves about that sub, so I'm figuring I should get some good stuff.


 hm...could you go once as a first time customer, then again using the GB voucher?


----------



## StefanieH30 (May 26, 2013)

I wonder if you could go to different ones I have two near me?


----------



## unicorn (May 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ladies that are receiving the darker shades....would they work as a eyeshadow primer so to speak? Some rich colors, such as browns, golds, etc. show up better if you have a darker primer on your eyelids. The only concern would be if it creases or rubs off. I haven't received my box yet, so I don't know what shade I'll receive, but someone try it! It might be it's saving grace!


 I think its too creamy/moisturizing for that, for me anyways. My eyelids are super oily.


----------



## CheshireCookie (May 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *unicorn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I think its too creamy/moisturizing for that, for me anyways. My eyelids are super oily.


Well phooey lol! Yeah, mine do too....I always have to prime my eyes and spray them with my De-Slick spray from UD to get them to behave lol

I'm determined to find a good use for the darker shade....it'll come to me eventually!


----------



## greenflipflops (May 26, 2013)

I've gotten a Brazilian from the European wax center and I'm never getting one from there again. I have NEVER had so many ingrowns from a wax before, the growing out period was just terrible. I skipped Brazilians for nearly a year because i was so embarrassed about how things looked! This is not to say it'll happen to everyone, it could just be that i reacted badly to their special wax. A friend of mine uses their services and she's just fine, but a second friend also had lots of ingrowns.


----------



## nikkinecol (May 26, 2013)

Starlooks is the best! I just received my May box yesterday! Love it! It was my 6th box. Their customer service is pretty good and my box always arrives in the said month. I think you will love them!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> all full sized products. GB just isn't moving me anymore. I will redeem my free box in June and cancel. I may resub in the fall.


----------



## jilla1020 (May 26, 2013)

I cancelled my subscription this morning. Before I cancelled it said my May box was packed but not shipped. Now it shows I don't have any orders. Will I still get the May box or will they refund me? Does anyone that has cancelled before know how this works? I figured it would still show the May order but now it says I have no orders. Just wondering. Thanks.


----------



## beautydoll (May 26, 2013)

I was wondering the same thing, I want to cancel but my May box is still in the process of packing. Has been for the last few days. Should I wait to cancel after it has marked as shipped? Or can I do it now but they will still send my May box? I just wanna cancel before they charge for June.


----------



## jilla1020 (May 26, 2013)

> I was wondering the same thing, I want to cancel but my May box is still in the process of packing. Has been for the last few days. Should I wait to cancel after it has marked as shipped? Or can I do it now but they will still send my May box? I just wanna cancel before they charge for June.


 That's why I went ahead and cancelled because I didn't want to be charged for June. I did send them an email so I will let you know what they say as soon as I hear back.


----------



## princess2010 (May 26, 2013)

June's going to be a great box!


----------



## beautydoll (May 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> June's going to be a great box!


 I hear it will be since there's tarte. I know many will disagree with me, but it's still not worth it for me. Just my opinion. $21 can go to something in Sephora.

Also, Starlooks here I come!!


----------



## lovepink (May 26, 2013)

I agree!  I was tempted by the June box but am going to stay commited to not subbing to GB, get Starlooks and enjoy spending money at Sephora or Ulta!



> Originally Posted by *beautydoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I hear it will be since there's tarte. I know many will disagree with me, but it's still not worth it for me. Just my opinion. $21 can go to something in Sephora.
> 
> Also, Starlooks here I come!!


----------



## quene8106 (May 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jilla1020* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I cancelled my subscription this morning. Before I cancelled it said my May box was packed but not shipped. Now it shows I don't have any orders. Will I still get the May box or will they refund me? Does anyone that has cancelled before know how this works? I figured it would still show the May order but now it says I have no orders. Just wondering. Thanks.


 i cancelled after my first box (that i have yet to receive -___-) and i e-mailed a rep and they told me that it would be "shipping soon"


----------



## CheshireCookie (May 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i cancelled after my first box (that i have yet to receive -___-) and i e-mailed a rep and they told me that it would be "shipping soon"


That's so strange that some people have so many issues with GB and other don't! I was a little anxious when I first signed up then I heard all of the horror stories, but I haven't had any issues with them at all. What month are you missing your box from?


----------



## quene8106 (May 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> That's so strange that some people have so many issues with GB and other don't! I was a little anxious when I first signed up then I heard all of the horror stories, but I haven't had any issues with them at all. What month are you missing your box from?


 this month. i'm going to send them another e-mail because my dashboard told me that it should be here by tomorrow (or tuesday since tomorrow is a holiday). glossybox is a hot mess subscription with pretty boxes and graphics. nothing more.


----------



## CheshireCookie (May 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> this month. i'm going to send them another e-mail because my dashboard told me that it should be here by tomorrow (or tuesday since tomorrow is a holiday). glossybox is a hot mess subscription with pretty boxes and graphics. nothing more.


Oh well, yes, I haven't received mine either! They always send out the 3rd or 4th week of every month, it's just expected. Mine is currently in my state so I'm expecting it to be here by Wednesday at the latest. They may be a later-shipped sub, but I think that just evens out my subs! So I get some towards the beginning of the month, some in the middle and some at the end


----------



## jilla1020 (May 26, 2013)

I wonder if maybe my box has shipped and it just didn't update on the dashboard before I cancelled. I really hope that's the case. I really didn't want to cancel but I need to cut back on some of my subs right now.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jilla1020 (May 26, 2013)

> this month. i'm going to send them another e-mail because my dashboard told me that it should be here by tomorrow (or tuesday since tomorrow is a holiday). glossybox is a hot mess subscription with pretty boxes and graphics. nothing more.


I think that was the expected delivery date I had too! I hope you get yours by Tuesday. Hopefully mine will come too. All my subs seem to come late to me and I think it's because I'm on the West Coast. It drives me crazy!!


----------



## princess2010 (May 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> That's so strange that some people have so many issues with GB and other don't! I was a little anxious when I first signed up then I heard all of the horror stories, but I haven't had any issues with them at all. What month are you missing your box from?


I'm in the same boat. I've been with them since the first box last year and never had a missing or broken item, never charged numerous times. I've never had to contact CS for any reason, thank god! I would say out of the 12 boxes I've loved 10. I think that's a pretty good ratio. I haven't gotten this months but I'm counting it as a not love since I feel I'm getting that damn eyeliner. Maybe I'll be pleasantly surprised and not get it.

Starlooks is amazing too so I can totally see why people are subbing with them. I only have GB and Starlooks and dropped the others for now.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (May 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## CheshireCookie (May 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have had mostly good luck with GB...I had a missing item once that they did replace (though it took FOREVER to actually get a response from them) and a leaking body wash product last month, which they did also replace. But, I have felt so leery about them just because of some of the horror stories other ladies have had!
> 
> ...


You know what's gonna happen right? June is going to be AMAZING (it seriously is), then it's gonna be haaaard lol oh the agony of dealing with subs!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (May 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## JenniferV (May 27, 2013)

I got mine yesterday.  I am happy.

 I got the "Almond Blush" shade of the Amorepacific.  I checked out their site, and they don't have a lot of shades.  This is the second lightest.


----------



## Eleda (May 27, 2013)

edited/


----------



## Shanny81 (May 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jilla1020* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I cancelled my subscription this morning. Before I cancelled it said my May box was packed but not shipped. Now it shows I don't have any orders. Will I still get the May box or will they refund me? Does anyone that has cancelled before know how this works? I figured it would still show the May order but now it says I have no orders. Just wondering. Thanks.


You should.  I cancelled on May 18th but still received a shipping notification.  You've already paid for May so you should receive a box.


----------



## pookiebear81 (May 27, 2013)

Got my May box this weekend. For it being their one-year anniversary, I wasn't impressed. I don't normally complain about the products I receive in subscription boxes because the purpose is to sample new products or products you may not normally think to try or have access to, BUT I'm light skinned and got the darkest shade (208 Amber Gold) in the Amore Pacific Color Control Cushion Compact. It's even too dark to use as a contour. What I don't understand is why would they send a product's darkest shade? I understand they have dark-skinned and tanned subscribers, but why not a more universally friendly shade, somewhere in between?

With that, I went to the GlossyBox site to check my beauty profile and it says, "Please update your beauty profile to help us better select the products and brands for your GLOSSYBOX. We'll try to pick the 5 most fitting luxury, travel-sized beauty items based on your answers," but there is no "beauty profile" that shows and I can't find where to check/complete it. Anyone know? Also, if anyone would like to trade your Amore Pacific in 104 Tan Blush for my Amore Pacific in 208 Amber Gold, I would be open to a trade.


----------



## CheshireCookie (May 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *pookiebear81* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Got my May box this weekend. For it being their one-year anniversary, I wasn't impressed. I don't normally complain about the products I receive in subscription boxes because the purpose is to sample new products or products you may not normally think to try or have access to, BUT I'm light skinned and got the darkest shade (208 Amber Gold) in the Amore Pacific Color Control Cushion Compact. It's even too dark to use as a contour. What I don't understand is why would they send a product's darkest shade? I understand they have dark-skinned and tanned subscribers, but why not a more universally friendly shade, somewhere in between?
> 
> With that, I went to the GlossyBox site to check my beauty profile and it says, "Please update your beauty profile to help us better select the products and brands for your GLOSSYBOX. We'll try to pick the 5 most fitting luxury, travel-sized beauty items based on your answers," but there is no "beauty profile" that shows and I can't find where to check/complete it. Anyone know? Also, if anyone would like to trade your Amore Pacific in 104 Tan Blush for my Amore Pacific in 208 Amber Gold, I would be open to a trade.


I believe once you log in, on the left you'll see a link that says My Beautyprofile and that will take you through the questions!


----------



## pookiebear81 (May 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I believe once you log in, on the left you'll see a link that says My Beautyprofile and that will take you through the questions!


 I clicked on the left where it says "My Beauty Profile" and the only thing that shows is the statement I quoted above. There are no questions.


----------



## CheshireCookie (May 27, 2013)

Ah, my apologies! After you click on My Beautyprofile, then click Edit in the square box next to the pictures of the beauty jars.


----------



## pookiebear81 (May 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ah, my apologies! After you click on My Beautyprofile, then click Edit in the square box next to the pictures of the beauty jars.


 There is no edit button or a pic of beauty jars, just the statement and a blank white page. Here is a screenshot (I apologize for the spot. There was a bug inside my screen and now there's a red spot. :/)


----------



## CheshireCookie (May 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *pookiebear81* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> There is no edit button or a pic of beauty jars, just the statement and a blank white page. Here is a screenshot (I apologize for the spot. There was a bug inside my screen and now there's a red spot. :/)


 Hmmm, that is very strange....it seems there's something not quite right....maybe they're working on the website. Is anybody else having this problem?


----------



## CheshireCookie (May 27, 2013)

Actually, come to think of it, what browser are you using? Do you have scripts disabled?


----------



## pookiebear81 (May 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Actually, come to think of it, what browser are you using? Do you have scripts disabled?


 My scripts are enabled. I'm using Chrome, but I also checked on Firefox, Opera, and Safari and get the same screen as above.


----------



## jamiestarlynn (May 27, 2013)

Wah! I put in my profile that I have very light/fair skin.

They sent me Amore Pacific that is like, the darkest color. I MUST have gotten someone else's box. haha!


----------



## CheshireCookie (May 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *pookiebear81* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My scripts are enabled. I'm using Chrome, but I also checked on Firefox, Opera, and Safari and get the same screen as above.


Hrm....I'm sorry you're having this issue! I guess your best bet would be to email Glossybox then. Do you have Java or flash installed? Are you using an apple product? (Mac, etc.)


----------



## pookiebear81 (May 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Hrm....I'm sorry you're having this issue! I guess your best bet would be to email Glossybox then. Do you have Java or flash installed? Are you using an apple product? (Mac, etc.)


 Both Flash and Java are installed and working. I'm using a Windows operating system on an HP laptop. I will contact GlossyBox and see if they can help. Thanks for your help!


----------



## CheshireCookie (May 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *pookiebear81* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Both Flash and Java are installed and working. I'm using a Windows operating system on an HP laptop. I will contact GlossyBox and see if they can help. Thanks for your help!


Aw, I'm so sorry I couldn't be of more assistance! It sounds like it's definitely on Glossybox's end. Good luck, let me know what they figure out!


----------



## pookiebear81 (May 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Aw, I'm so sorry I couldn't be of more assistance! It sounds like it's definitely on Glossybox's end. Good luck, let me know what they figure out!


 I e-mailed them and will let you know what I find out.


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (May 27, 2013)

I think that the wax thing is a bit of a joke because you can get that for free at the wax center



> Originally Posted by *Lisa424* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I wish I even got the CC cream. My box was just terrible!
> 
> ...


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (May 27, 2013)

I agree I am stuck with glossybox a few more months since I paid in advance they just don't seem to care



> Originally Posted by *Rachel Liane* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I know I'm not around much, but I'm pissed off enough that I wanted to vent. Why in the heck would you send the darkest shade of a face product to someone with the whitest skin imaginable. Do they seriously not care at all? Did they just randomly send things out without giving a darn about their costumers? I cancelled...I am so done with their crud. Luckily I called up my local amore pacific and the lady was really nice and sent me a sample of the cc cream in my shade. If anyone cares the amore pacific counters have the exact deluxe samples they give out in these boxes and they are more than happy to share! =)


----------



## sldb (May 27, 2013)

I wrote them about the Cushion Compact. They replied that they would send another shade to me and they credited 200 glossydots to my account.


----------



## Auntboo (May 27, 2013)

Well, I got my box and also got the darkest Amore Pacific color (my profile does have my skin listed as fair). I canceled and I don't even feel like expending the energy to complain. I have subscribed since the first (non-blogger) box and I was hoping the anniversary box would redeem the past several nearly useless boxes but sadly it did not. I may kick myself next month since I do love tarte, but I they probably would have sent a color I couldn't use anyway :/


----------



## jilla1020 (May 27, 2013)

> You should.Â  I cancelled on May 18th but still received a shipping notification.Â  You've already paid for May so you should receive a box.


 Oh good!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jilla1020 (May 27, 2013)

> Wah! I put in my profile that I have very light/fair skin.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Oh no! I'm sure I will get the darkest shade too! I'm already counting on that.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jams (May 27, 2013)

I got the amore pacifica in a dark shade too- I messaged them on facebook - maybe they'll send me a light shade.. i emailed them last month because I didnt get an altena product and they said they would pass it on to cs and send me one out- I havent gotten it yet but I'm hopeful I will. I paid for a 3 month sub only one more month left- definitely not resubbing.


----------



## CheshireCookie (May 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *sparklesgirlxox* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I agree I am stuck with glossybox a few more months since I paid in advance they just don't seem to care


At least next month's box is going to rock! You have that to look forward to


----------



## tanyamib (May 28, 2013)

I cancelled my subscription though haven't received the May box. I think June box is good judging from the current spoilers so will probably sign up again if there's a good coupon code.


----------



## ricarlav (May 28, 2013)

After reading everything on this blog I've gone ahead and cancelled my sub even though I've gotten no shipping info or a box for that matter. I keep giving Glossybox chances to redeem themselves but they just can't seem to pull it together.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (May 28, 2013)

I'm getting really frustrated that my box hasn't even shipped yet. It is the 28th! My account says that the approximate delivery date was YESTERDAY, and yet it is still in the "pack" phase. I'm remembering now why I unsubbed in the first place...


----------



## latinafeminista (May 28, 2013)

Wow, I am really not one to complain ever about my sub boxes but this box was utterly disappointing.  

Etre Belle mask 
2 foil packets of European Wax Stuff
Nicka K New York Perfume Stick
Sebastian Professional Volupt Spray
Xtreme Lashes Black Liner
TINY sample of EPIONCE serum   
So sad I didn't get the amore pacific, especially since alot of people got darker colors that might have worked on me.


----------



## Sunflowercake (May 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *latinafeminista* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Wow, I am really not one to complain ever about my sub boxes but this box was utterly disappointing.
> 
> ...


----------



## MaiteS (May 28, 2013)

i got my shipping yesterday and it seems they sent out my box on the 23rd. says estimate is 30-31. we shall see. my april box ended up getting lost last month and i didnt get it till mid may.


----------



## JamieRobinson (May 28, 2013)

I got... ÃŠtre belle hydro mask Free wax coupon Sebastian Ulta coupon Free spirit 100 perfume .29 oz European wax foil packs of body wash and lotion Epionce intense defense serum .14 fl oz Xtreme lashes sharpener and glide liner eye pencil in black pearl Sebastian Volupt spray gel 1.7 fl oz All in all I'm pretty happy. This is the only month I haven't been disappointed.


----------



## beautydoll (May 28, 2013)

Does anyone know if I cancel my subscription, I will also lose my glossydots?


----------



## jilla1020 (May 28, 2013)

Even though I cancelled I did receive an email back that said I will get the May box and that it would ship soon. About an hour later I received a tracking number. The tracking said it was picked up on the 14th but it didn't start moving until the 25th. I'm not sure what day it will show up though.


----------



## jilla1020 (May 28, 2013)

> Does anyone know if I cancel my subscription, I will also lose my glossydots?


 As far as I know you just can't use them until you sign back up again. That was my understanding.


----------



## jilla1020 (May 28, 2013)

> I got... ÃŠtre belle hydro mask Free wax coupon Sebastian Ulta coupon Free spirit 100 perfume .29 oz European wax foil packs of body wash and lotion Epionce intense defense serum .14 fl oz Xtreme lashes sharpener and glide liner eye pencil in black pearl Sebastian Volupt spray gel 1.7 fl oz All in all I'm pretty happy. This is the only month I haven't been disappointed.


 I would be happy with that box!


----------



## beautydoll (May 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jilla1020* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> As far as I know you just can't use them until you sign back up again. That was my understanding.


 Ok great thanks. I think I'm going to cancel today. I still have yet to receive any shipping notice, but hoping I will still get my box.


----------



## CheshireCookie (May 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautydoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Does anyone know if I cancel my subscription, I will also lose my glossydots?


I believe you do.....can anyone confirm this?


----------



## pride (May 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I believe you do.....can anyone confirm this?


 Nope, they just stay in your account (at least mine have). You can't use them to purchase a new sub but you can use them to activate an old profile if you have enough. You can't use any coupon codes for boxes purchased with glossydots though.


----------



## CheshireCookie (May 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *pride* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Nope, they just stay in your account (at least mine have). You can't use them to purchase a new sub but you can use them to activate an old profile if you have enough. You can't use any coupon codes for boxes purchased with glossydots though.


Ah Ok, that's good then, for some reason I recall a few people mentioning that they lost theirs when they unsubbed.


----------



## rainpetal (May 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JamieRobinson* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


> Originally Posted by *jilla1020* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I would be happy with that box!


 Interesting.  I got that exact box, even down to the perfume scent, and I hated it.  I thought it was a rip off to get in essence 3 foil packets (the serum is barely better than a foil packet) for the price we are paying.

I guess it just goes to show that everyone has different tastes.  Jamie, I'm glad you liked it.  Jilla1020, I hope you get a box you like.


----------



## FormosaHoney (May 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JamieRobinson* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Box twin!  I just got mine today.

I'm happy with it, because I can at least make presents of products that doesn't suit me.   The fragrance is nice but a little drug-store, syrupy or Avon-esk... a vanilla + honey with a touch of berries, it's good for the fall or chillier seasons._ _ The scent is really for an adolescent, I'll save it for my niece who's heading into college this fall.  





 




 




 




 

For me the value is still there.  I think I did a 3-month w/a 20% off, so with tax it's $17 a box, for $17 the box is a good investment.


----------



## Sunflowercake (May 28, 2013)

I just got my shipping e-mail. Considering how long it usually takes to get here this will be a June box.


----------



## beautydoll (May 28, 2013)

Also just got my tracking number. I tracked it and it's been moving ever since the 24th! Just dont know why now i finally get my shipping notice.


----------



## Cylarne (May 28, 2013)

I never got a shipping email, but I checked my account and it finally updated to ship! Unfortunately it just shipped yesterday, and with it being Newgistics I can expect it to be AT LEAST another week before I receive it. I really hate being charged for the next box before I even get the one from the previous month. I think I'm going to get next month, since it looks great, and then probably cancel like some other people are saying they'll probably do also. The boxes this month look very disappointing for me.


----------



## princess2010 (May 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautydoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Also just got my tracking number. I tracked it and it's been moving ever since the 24th! Just dont know why now i finally get my shipping notice.


GB sends the shipping notice after it ships so you don't have to watch it move for 2 weeks. It's much better to get the notice and get your box in a few days.


----------



## amy005 (May 28, 2013)

I just received an e-mail from glossy box saying my box has shipped with a tracking number, although I never ordered one! I had thought about it, but never submitted the order and checked all three of my credit cards, none were charged.. very odd


----------



## jhans0717 (May 28, 2013)

I just got my box today. I'm underwhelmed. I'll use everything I got except for the amore pacific. I received the darkest shade they have and its orange on me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I decided to email them about it so hopefully something good will come of it. Fingers crossed!


----------



## nikkinecol (May 28, 2013)

GB will be partner with Dallas Shaw for June! Click on link for more info. It's lists the products that are to be included in the box! http://www.examiner.com/article/glossybox-partners-with-dallas-shaw-for-june-s-american-beauty-box


----------



## JC327 (May 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Sunflowercake* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *latinafeminista* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## quene8106 (May 28, 2013)

just got my shipping notice. finally...i'm staying around until i get the june box and then i will cancel AGAIN, lol


----------



## jhans0717 (May 28, 2013)

For anyone who had a problem with the shade of the amore pacific, I highly recommend emailing them about it. Here's the response I got... "I'm sorry to hear that you received the wrong shade of the Amore Pacific CC Cushion Compact. At the moment we are waiting to receive a new shipment of this product, and as soon as we receive it we will ship out a replacement to you with the correct shade. I have added 200 GLOSSYDOTS to your account for the inconvenience. I apologize for any inconvenience and truly thank you for your patience and being a member of the GLOSSYBOX family. Kind Regards, Jessie, From The GLOSSYBOX Team" I am really surprised at this response considering all the horror stories about their customer service. Goes to show that contacting CS is always worth it.


----------



## emmzk25 (May 28, 2013)

> For anyone who had a problem with the shade of the amore pacific, I highly recommend emailing them about it. Here's the response I got... "I'm sorry to hear that you received the wrong shade of the Amore Pacific CC Cushion Compact. At the moment we are waiting to receive a new shipment of this product, and as soon as we receive it we will ship out a replacement to you with the correct shade. I have added 200 GLOSSYDOTS to your account for the inconvenience. I apologize for any inconvenience and truly thank you for your patience and being a member of the GLOSSYBOX family. Kind Regards, Jessie, From The GLOSSYBOX Team" I am really surprised at this response considering all the horror stories about their customer service. Goes to show that contacting CS is always worth it.


 I got the same exact email this morning.


----------



## jhans0717 (May 28, 2013)

> I got the same exact email this morning.


 Hmm I wonder if getting identical emails is a good thing or a bad thing? Well I hope you get your sample corrected too, whenever they happen to get more in stock. Wondering how long that might take


----------



## CheshireCookie (May 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jhans0717* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> For anyone who had a problem with the shade of the amore pacific, I highly recommend emailing them about it. Here's the response I got...
> 
> "I'm sorry to hear that you received the wrong shade of the Amore Pacific CC Cushion Compact. At the moment we are waiting to receive a new shipment of this product, and as soon as we receive it we will ship out a replacement to you with the correct shade.
> ...





> Originally Posted by *emmzk25* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got the same exact email this morning.





> Originally Posted by *jhans0717* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hmm I wonder if getting identical emails is a good thing or a bad thing? Well I hope you get your sample corrected too, whenever they happen to get more in stock. Wondering how long that might take


 Hmmmm, very interesting. The question is now...did you actually GET the Glossydots?


----------



## sldb (May 28, 2013)

> Hmmmm, very interesting. The question is now...did you actually GET the Glossydots? :icon_roll


 I got the same email, also. And when I checked my account, I did get the glossydots.


----------



## CheshireCookie (May 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *sldb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got the same email, also. And when I checked my account, I did get the glossydots.


Ah! Well that's a good thing then! Glad to hear their CS sounds a little better this time around.


----------



## jhans0717 (May 28, 2013)

> I got the same email, also. And when I checked my account, I did get the glossydots.


 I got my 200 glossy dots as well


----------



## Mary322 (May 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm getting really frustrated that my box hasn't even shipped yet. It is the 28th! My account says that the approximate delivery date was YESTERDAY, and yet it is still in the "pack" phase. I'm remembering now why I unsubbed in the first place...


I finally received notice that it shipped, May 28th. That seems a bit late in the month, even for GB  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  No tracking available, just says it shipped and to check back for estimated delivery.


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (May 29, 2013)

I got this exact box too. I am happy with it I like the perfume stick too. I wish I got the  other products but this box has some nice stuff in it. I am happy with them. I really didn't need another eyeliner and was dying to try the amour pacific stuff  though  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> Originally Posted by *rainpetal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Sunflowercake (May 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jhans0717* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> For anyone who had a problem with the shade of the amore pacific, I highly recommend emailing them about it. Here's the response I got...
> 
> "I'm sorry to hear that you received the wrong shade of the Amore Pacific CC Cushion Compact. At the moment we are waiting to receive a new shipment of this product, and as soon as we receive it we will ship out a replacement to you with the correct shade.
> ...


 


> Originally Posted by *emmzk25* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got the same exact email this morning.


  That is actually some positive improvement that makes me look forward to this month's box just a little more.


----------



## princess2010 (May 29, 2013)

I just got my box and I'm liking it quite a bit.

I got the Amore Pacific in the darkest shade so I'm going to contact GB about a possible replacement.

Also, I got the mattifying moisturizer which I really wanted, the slow it lotion, and another packet, as well as the Sebastian Volum spray gel.


----------



## CheshireCookie (May 29, 2013)

My glossybox has arrived!!! _::throws confetti::._....and...and....well....I dunno....I'll do a good review here either tonight or tomorrow but for now.....well I dunno. Ya'll know me, usually I'm glass-half-full kinda gal, so if I don't have anything to say upon the matter, It might not be good. _::quietly sweeps up confetti:: _


----------



## CheshireCookie (May 29, 2013)

Guess who got the darkest AmorePacific shade and guess who emailed them about it.



  lol...this smiley makes me laugh


----------



## MaiteS (May 29, 2013)

still waiting on my box -


----------



## Sunflowercake (May 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MaiteS* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> still waiting on my box -


 same here


----------



## beautydoll (May 29, 2013)

Also still waiting... It left NV yesterday and I'm in CA, so hopefully I can get it by Friday


----------



## ewiggy (May 29, 2013)

Mine still says 'pending'. Not 'packed', not 'shipped'. Are you kidding me? It's May 29th.


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (May 29, 2013)

So my  glossy box came today. I am so happy with it. At first upset I didn't get some of the other items  after using some of this I can honestly say I am pleased. .

etre belle mask ( should be fun)

xstream lashes liner ( have it on its amazing) came with adorable sharpener

Sebastian spray ( just nof for me not a fan)

nickak ny 100 yellow one ( I was inlove the second I smelled it)

wax center stuff ( ehh )

 Epionce  serum ( Have no wrinkles but will try anyway )


----------



## lucyla8 (May 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MaiteS* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> still waiting on my box -


 has your tracking updated since 5/23 Elizabethport, NJ?


----------



## Naun-Negotiable (May 29, 2013)

I got mine today too. Guess who also got an amorepacific too dark to wear? so sad. well i emailed them since i saw a bunch of you had gotten a good reply from them -- here's hoping they will replace it for everyone !

otherwise, i really liked my box. i was hunting for a new spray gel so this saved me a purchase for a little while, and my perfume stick was the 59 (undecided, my skin turns everything musky and that's weird with a tea and flowers scent possibly? haha)
i am pretty excited about the mattifying moisturizer for summer though. i'm gonna hog every precious drop of it for hot summer days that i normal lose all makeup in a sweat flood within an hour.


----------



## princess2010 (May 29, 2013)

My perfume stick was called dream I think. It's an orangy citrusy scent which works well because I've been layering Pacifica solid perfumes lately and this one fits very well with them.


----------



## CheshireCookie (May 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> My perfume stick was called dream I think. It's an orangy citrusy scent which works well because I've been layering Pacifica solid perfumes lately and this one fits very well with them.


OOooo, that one sounds like a fab aroma...I got the green stick...which is basically one of the ones I WOULDN'T like lol. I looked at all the others and they sound awesome! Phooey lol


----------



## sldb (May 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> OOooo, that one sounds like a fab aroma...I got the green stick...which is basically one of the ones I WOULDN'T like lol. I looked at all the others and they sound awesome! Phooey lol


I got the pink one - the rose one. I really, really, really want to like it, at least in part because my husband and I honeymooned in NYC. 102 (which is the one I got) is the "Empire State Building" one. We went there on our honeymoon -how romantic if it worked. But it is just not working.


----------



## LisaLeah (May 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *sldb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I got the pink one - the rose one. I really, really, really want to like it, at least in part because my husband and I honeymooned in NYC. 102 (which is the one I got) is the "Empire State Building" one. We went there on our honeymoon -how romantic if it worked. But it is just not working.


 I got the Rose one too. I sooooo wanted to like it, but it is REVOLTING!!!!!!

Seriously bad. And I love anything rose scented usually!


----------



## sldb (May 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *LisaLeah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got the Rose one too. I sooooo wanted to like it, but it is REVOLTING!!!!!!
> 
> Seriously bad. And I love anything rose scented usually!


 I know. I threw it in the trash can, and then decided to try it one more time. And then I threw it in the trash can again.


----------



## page5 (May 29, 2013)

I received the green stick and it does not smell good to me or on me. I gave it away last night.


----------



## Naun-Negotiable (May 29, 2013)

no luck for me for that replacement amorepacific (boo) but check out the email they sent to me. what do you think would be some good replies? i'm not sure what i missed out on since i only got one box last year. hmmmm

edit: i think they mean only this month and last month

_Thanks for writing in! I'm sorry that the AmorePacific Cushion Compact was not an exact match for your skin color. While we do our best to include products catered towards your Beauty Profile specifications, unfortunately since we are a beauty sampling service we cannot guarantee that you will receive the precise shade to match your skin tone.

While I would love to send you another color, the AmorePacific item is completely out of stock. Perhaps there is another item from our current or previous GLOSSYBOX that you would like to try? Please respond with a list of 5 products that you are interested in trying and I will have one sent out to you. I hope this makes up for any disappointment caused by this item and that you enjoyed your May GLOSSYBOX otherwise!_


----------



## pride (May 29, 2013)

^ Happened to me with the January MR box when my tarte came broken. I ended up asking for the Koh Gen Do cleansing spa water...though if it happened to me now, I might attempt to get them to send multiple packets of the Le Metier cream. I gave both packets I got to my mom and she loves it.

But they have the previous boxes up on the website, so you can go through and see which items you might like.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> (maybe something from one of the special edition boxes!)


----------



## CheshireCookie (May 29, 2013)

> no luck for me for that replacement amorepacific (boo) but check out the email they sent to me. what do you think would be some good replies? i'm not sure what i missed out on since i only got one box last year. hmmmm edit: i think they mean only this month and last month _Thanks for writing in! I'm sorry that the AmorePacific Cushion Compact was not an exact match for your skin color. While we do our best to include products catered towards your Beauty Profile specifications, unfortunately since we are a beauty sampling service we cannot guarantee that you will receive the precise shade to match your skin tone. While I would love to send you another color, the AmorePacific item is completely out of stock. Perhaps there is another item from our current or previous GLOSSYBOX that you would like to try? Please respond with a list of 5 products that you are interested in trying and I will have one sent out to you. I hope this makes up for any disappointment caused by this item and that you enjoyed your May GLOSSYBOX otherwise!_


 That is the exact same reply I just received. While it will be fun to ask for specific items, I'd like to know one thing.....where are my 200 glossydots, hmmmm? and not to sound snotty but "precise shade"? Honeybunch, you were at the extreme opposite end of the shade spectrum with me! LOL!


----------



## Naun-Negotiable (May 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *pride* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ^ Happened to me with the January MR box when my tarte came broken. I ended up asking for the Koh Gen Do cleansing spa water...though if it happened to me now, I might attempt to get them to send multiple packets of the Le Metier cream. I gave both packets I got to my mom and she loves it.
> 
> But they have the previous boxes up on the website, so you can go through and see which items you might like.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> (maybe something from one of the special edition boxes!)




Ohh that is a good idea, about the special edition ones.

so far all i have the the gel pencil liner from this month (cos i always  need liners right?) and that pixi magic tint lip thing. any feedback on those items ladies ?


----------



## Naun-Negotiable (May 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That is the exact same reply I just received. While it will be fun to ask for specific items, I'd like to know one thing.....where are my 200 glossydots, hmmmm? and not to sound snotty but "precise shade"? Honeybunch, you were at the extreme opposite end of the shade spectrum with me! LOL!


yup, same. it was far to the other end. i tried to make it work but it was sooo orange, eep. i swear i tried though!

i'm apparently not getting offered glossydots either but i am pretty sure this is my last time dealing with them after previous spotty CS =/


----------



## Shauna999 (May 29, 2013)

I finally got a shipping email yesterday and it shows it was originally picked up on the 15th-  it departed somewhere in Jersey on the 24th.  No update since-  Its been 2 weeks since ship date- my box may be lost in translation.  I'll give it a week before contacting GB-  I'm not concerned- the past 3 months GB CS has been awesome so I know they'll do the right thing. 

I'm super excited for the collab box- sounds awesome!!


----------



## wxhailey (May 29, 2013)

I wanted to hate my box after reading spoilers, and after canceling because I was so mad about the "new subscriber only" bonuses.... But I love it! My compact is in "amber gold" which appeared too dark for my light complexion, but I'm wearing it right now as a bronzer on my cheeks and I think it looks okay! So don't give up hope! I have the perfume stick in 42, which is the orangey scent someone was happy with earlier... It's amazing, if you like the idea of a perfume stick and just weren't happy with your scent, I'd actually shell out the $15 for one of this scent. So bummed to hear about the gross rose smell  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />... Otherwise, I'm getting sick of Sebastian products, but whatever. Also, how do I use this face mask? After a shower? How long do I keep it on? This is why gb should include more info on the card (props to them for trying a little this month with 2 or 3 "tips".... And I'm kinda confused as what the point of the wax center packets are. Seem very cheap to me.


----------



## amberbock363 (May 29, 2013)

I just got my first ever glossy box and all it had in there was the perfume stick, the hairspray and the mask  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> all the stuff I was actually looking forward to was missing  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />.


----------



## beautydoll (May 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *amberbock363* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I just got my first ever glossy box and all it had in there was the perfume stick, the hairspray and the mask
> 
> 
> ...


 That's odd.. you only got three items?


----------



## Sunflowercake (May 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ewiggy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Mine still says 'pending'. Not 'packed', not 'shipped'. Are you kidding me? It's May 29th.


 mine said that online too. Friday I got a shipping email and it was actually already in Indiana. my husband send e a picture and let me know it arrived today.


----------



## lexxies22 (May 29, 2013)

> Also still waiting... It left NV yesterday and I'm in CA, so hopefully I can get it by Friday


 Me too but I got the notice today updated and it said the box arrived at my city's post office this AM so I'm getting it tomorrow OR if I get lucky to get to TONIGHT? My mail doesn't arrive until 5 PM. I'm in No. CA 30 mins drive East of San Francisco.


----------



## beautydoll (May 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lexxies22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Me too but I got the notice today updated and it said the box arrived at my city's post office this AM so I'm getting it tomorrow OR if I get lucky to get to TONIGHT? My mail doesn't arrive until 5 PM. I'm in No. CA 30 mins drive East of San Francisco.


 I keep updating my tracking but still see no updates since last night. Maybe it'll be here tomorrow? Im in SoCal.. Maybe I should check the mail. Even though i feel it wont be there.. haha


----------



## lexxies22 (May 29, 2013)

Has anyone gotten that model Inc lipstick/gloss dual? Haven't seen it on here. Except most have gotten eyeliners.


----------



## socialbug (May 29, 2013)

Just got my box and it was awful! The sample are teeny tiny and the perfume smell cheap and like something an 8 year old would wear not an adult. I think this will be my last glossybox for awhile. Sad I had such high hopes for them and I still love the European boxes hopefully they will take a cue from them sooner rather than later.


----------



## LadyK (May 29, 2013)

I'm also about 30 mins from SF and my box came today in the mail.  I hope you get yours too!


----------



## lexxies22 (May 29, 2013)

> I'm also about 30 mins from SF and my box came today in the mail. Â I hope you get yours too!


 Ohh oihhh my my!!! Curious to know what did you get?? ðŸ˜


----------



## Sunflowercake (May 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lexxies22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Has anyone gotten that model Inc lipstick/gloss dual? Haven't seen it on here. Except most have gotten eyeliners.


 yeah I wondered about that. I have seen the item on their page but not in a single spoiler.


----------



## LadyK (May 29, 2013)

I was ready to be underwhelmed when I opened my box today but was pleasantly surprised.  

I received: 

Amorepacific in Amber Gold  (it looked dark but looks fine on)
etre belle mask
european wax center packets (body wash and exfoliator) plus free wax coupon
My prime mattifying moisturizer
Perfume stick in an orange scent (smells nice)
Sebastian professional volupt spray.
 
Overall I am happy with the box.  I worry a little about how strongly the amore pacific smells.  I don't want to end up being allergic to it.  I will definitely use the coupons as it looks like there are stores near me.  This is not the most exciting box I've received but I like it.  I hope others are able to trade anything they don't like.  I will definitely be hanging on for next month.  I want one of those nail polishes!


----------



## trillian (May 29, 2013)

Well, at least I'm not the only one who got a way too dark compact.  This was probably the least impressive GB I've gotten.  I'm sending an email - they keep doing this to me!


----------



## MaiteS (May 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lucyla8* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> has your tracking updated since 5/23 Elizabethport, NJ?


 nope


----------



## princess2010 (May 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lexxies22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Has anyone gotten that model Inc lipstick/gloss dual? Haven't seen it on here. Except most have gotten eyeliners.


I think that's the same one old subscribers got earlier in the year. It's probably for newbies.


----------



## Souly (May 29, 2013)

I got mine today

Xtreme Lashes  pencil Long Lasting Eye pencil in black

Sebastian Spray Gel

Solid Perfume in102 Empire State Building 

Wax Center Body Wash &amp; Exfoliant - 

Epionce - Intense Defense Serum

Entre Belle - Collagan &amp; Aloe Hydro Mask 

The only thing I wanted to try was amore pacific. I recently went annual - I hope I don't regret it.


----------



## AMaas (May 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jhans0717* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> For anyone who had a problem with the shade of the amore pacific, I highly recommend emailing them about it. Here's the response I got...
> 
> "I'm sorry to hear that you received the wrong shade of the Amore Pacific CC Cushion Compact. At the moment we are waiting to receive a new shipment of this product, and as soon as we receive it we will ship out a replacement to you with the correct shade.
> ...


So basically, they didn't HAVE stock of the right shades, so they just went ahead and shipped out everyone's boxes with the wrong shade and then crossed their fingers that customers wouldn't complain...


----------



## AMaas (May 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ewiggy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Mine still says 'pending'. Not 'packed', not 'shipped'. Are you kidding me? It's May 29th.


 I know, isn't this great?  Same here.  Good thing their payment system works properly...are they investing my money to get interest all month long before they have to put it towards inventory??


----------



## lovepink (May 29, 2013)

Got my box today.






Got the Etre belle mask

European Wax Center The Exfoliate packet

European Wax Center slow it body lotion

My Prime Multip Purpose Mattifying Mositurizer

Sebastian Volupt Spray

Nicka K Perfume Stick In Empire State Building

Amore Pacific in Almond Blush-Not my shade at all but not the darkest (looked on sephora it is the second lightest)
Whole box minus the packets and mask going to my trade list.


----------



## lexxies22 (May 29, 2013)

Got my box! I got amore pacific in tan blush #104. Perfect shade. I'm considered medium sometimes light. That amore pacific has a lot of fragrance. It's bizarre to have a foundation cream that is very perfumy but not so bad. Got the Empire State Building perfume stick #102 that a couple of people here have said its godawful smell of pungy rose. I love rose scent but it is rose on the musky side more of the vintage feel. I don't know what to give? I didn't swatch it. I would like the perfume #100 in vanilla to trade. Off to trade list.


----------



## maddiethebaddie (May 29, 2013)

It's their anniversary, they should have made it huuugee! If Glossybox was my husband and this was his anniversary gift to me, I would be very upset.


----------



## DragonChick (May 29, 2013)

Guess who has very light skin and also got the darkest shade of the Amore? Time to go shoot off an email. My only consolation is that I received the orange perfume stick, which I actually like.


----------



## melawnduh (May 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *maddiethebaddie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It's their anniversary, they should have made it huuugee! If Glossybox was my husband and this was his anniversary gift to me, I would be very upset.


OMG. Hilarious.


----------



## emmzk25 (May 29, 2013)

> no luck for me for that replacement amorepacific (boo) but check out the email they sent to me. what do you think would be some good replies? i'm not sure what i missed out on since i only got one box last year. hmmmm edit: i think they mean only this month and last month _Thanks for writing in! I'm sorry that the AmorePacific Cushion Compact was not an exact match for your skin color. While we do our best to include products catered towards your Beauty Profile specifications, unfortunately since we are a beauty sampling service we cannot guarantee that you will receive the precise shade to match your skin tone. While I would love to send you another color, the AmorePacific item is completely out of stock. Perhaps there is another item from our current or previous GLOSSYBOX that you would like to try? Please respond with a list of 5 products that you are interested in trying and I will have one sent out to you. I hope this makes up for any disappointment caused by this item and that you enjoyed your May GLOSSYBOX otherwise!_


 Hmm...my response was that they were going to send it...not sure if I'll get one or nit


----------



## lovepink (May 29, 2013)

I assume they are being bombarded with emails/compliants so they had to do something so they are offering what they have on stock ( from past boxes).  Still is unfortunate for those who are not getting a shade they can use and not getting the Glossy dots either.   I guess the fact they are willing to do something is good though.



> Originally Posted by *emmzk25* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Hmm...my response was that they were going to send it...not sure if I'll get one or nit


----------



## emmzk25 (May 29, 2013)

> Â  Ohh that is a good idea, about the special edition ones. so far all i have the the gel pencil liner from this month (cos i alwaysÂ  need liners right?) and that pixi magic tint lip thing. any feedback on those items ladies ?


 I actually really liked the pixi lip tint, I didn't think I would but its one of the few items from glossy I use on the regular. It is a pink shade though, not just sheer gloss


----------



## emmzk25 (May 29, 2013)

> I assume they are being bombarded with emails/compliants so they had to do something so they are offering what they have on stock ( from past boxes). Â Still is unfortunate for those who are not getting a shade they can use and not getting the Glossy dots either. Â  I guess the fact they are willing to do something is good though.


 I'm not sure they anticipated it being such a disaster....it would have been better to just take the time to match the colors with the profiles we spent time filling out...


----------



## emmzk25 (May 29, 2013)

> It's their anniversary, they should have made it huuugee! If Glossybox was my husband and this was his anniversary gift to me, I would be very upset. Â


 Maybe they forgot it was their anniversary ... And just put a one on the card as an after thought....


----------



## mhammill (May 29, 2013)

I emailed Amore Pacific to see if they would be so kind as to send me a sample in 104 rather than the dark shade I got.  They said they do not mail out samples of it at this time but any place that retails it should have these same samples available.  So I'm off to Nordies this weekend to see what I can find!  Now I'm thinking if I can pick up most of these samples from the manufacturer or a retailer, what do I need Glossybox for?  I got a nice sample of Le Metier at Nordies (or maybe it was Nieman Marcus) a few weeks ago as well.


----------



## peggytalkpretty (May 29, 2013)

I'm glad I'm not the only one disappointed with the box, I will only stick around for the tarte next month and than call it quits with gb no matter how tempting they make the July spoilers. So the only question is should I replace GB with lip factory inc. or starlooks???


----------



## princess2010 (May 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *peggytalkpretty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I'm glad I'm not the only one disappointed with the box, I will only stick around for the tarte next month and than call it quits with gb no matter how tempting they make the July spoilers.
> 
> So the only question is should I replace GB with lip factory inc. or starlooks???


Starlooks.


----------



## peggytalkpretty (May 29, 2013)

Thank you for the suggestion Princess2010 Im about to start looking over the past starlooks threads to "research" it lol.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (May 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *peggytalkpretty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I'm glad I'm not the only one disappointed with the box, I will only stick around for the tarte next month and than call it quits with gb no matter how tempting they make the July spoilers.
> 
> So the only question is should I replace GB with lip factory inc. or starlooks???


 Starlooks! THe products are great quality and you get such a variety - bolds, neutrals, we've gotten lash primer, setting powder, shadows, powder blushes, creme blushes, lipsticks, lip glosses, loose pigments, eye pencils, lip pencils...it's perfect if you're a makeup lover.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## meaganola (May 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *peggytalkpretty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thank you for the suggestion Princess2010 Im about to start looking over the past starlooks threads to "research" it lol.


 Yeah, be careful about looking over past threads!  You might find yourself with a sizable wishlist.  One warning:  They seem to have changed the names of just about everything that has been sent so far, so you're not going to find, say, Pink Oasis lip gloss (RHI that it has apparently been renamed Ball Gown) or Diamondline pencils (now called Gem eye pencils, but the shade names remain the same as before).  And the HD Fluid Blush appears to be discontinued.  Even the items in the May box are nowhere to be found if you search by shade name, but I think they have just been renamed.  

I think the pigment they sent is now called Black Gold, and I believe the blush is Merlot.  Oh, and my guess for the brow palette's new name is BS3.
Oh, yeah, and my vote is for Starlooks as well.  Just in case that wasn't clear.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (May 29, 2013)

My box will be here tomorrow, and I'm just not even that excited about it! Maybe I'll change my mind once I actually get it, but I think this month is a let-down. Not much of a celebration box...

I do hope I get the perfume stick in a scent I like, because that is a product that is right up my alley. Everything else just seems kind of blah to me this month.


----------



## Schmootc (May 29, 2013)

Last month, I got the Tigi blush in super dark Haute, so I emailed them that I'm super pale and it was way too dark. And that some of the Joe shower gel had spilled on it. They said they'd send me another blush and shower gel. (Didn't really want another shower gel, but whatever.) In any case, they sent me the gel and instead of another blush, I got a ModelCo lipstick/gloss combo. No note or email explaining it, but at least they me sent something.

Of course this month, I got the Amore Pacific in almond blush. To be fair, I don't think the lighter hue would have worked for me either. (My nephew once asked me if I was a ghost. Seriously.) In any case, I'm not going to bother to email them again, just going to post it on my trade list. I'm not going to cancel though - I'm usually happy if I keep at least three things from a box and can trade the rest for other things I'll use.


----------



## peggytalkpretty (May 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yeah, be careful about looking over past threads!  You might find yourself with a sizable wishlist.  One warning:  They seem to have changed the names of just about everything that has been sent so far, so you're not going to find, say, Pink Oasis lip gloss (RHI that it has apparently been renamed Ball Gown) or Diamondline pencils (now called Gem eye pencils, but the shade names remain the same as before).  And the HD Fluid Blush appears to be discontinued.  Even the items in the May box are nowhere to be found if you search by shade name, but I think they have just been renamed.
> 
> ...





> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Starlooks! THe products are great quality and you get such a variety - bolds, neutrals, we've gotten lash primer, setting powder, shadows, powder blushes, creme blushes, lipsticks, lip glosses, loose pigments, eye pencils, lip pencils...it's perfect if you're a makeup lover.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Thank you ladies!! and thanks for the heads up meaganola  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## amberbock363 (May 30, 2013)

> That's odd.. you only got three items?


 Yeah I get 5 other subscription boxes and never had a problem I sent an email hopefully they respond. I tried to call at 2pm central and got some sort of voice mail and left a message and they don't give you the option to post on their Facebook like ipsy (that I saw) so I'm gonna wait it out and try to call tomorrow.


----------



## aandreasen63 (May 30, 2013)

Has anyone gotten the zoya polish as the promotion they were doing this month?


----------



## MuffinTumble (May 30, 2013)

So I finally got my (first) box.  I am a little disappointed, but it's not a total loss.  

I did not get the Amorepacific, which I reeeeealy wanted, nor did I get the My Prime Mattifying Moisturizer I kept seeing in all of the spoilers.  :-(

Here is what I got:

Sebastian Volupt Spray - I am excited about this one.  I can't wait to try it.  (my hair is slightly wavy/frizzy, but straightens well w/ work - I plan on scrunching it curly

Xtreme Lashes Glideline w/ sharpener in black - I will use this and I love the sharpener!

Absolute! Perfume Stick in Dream 42.  I love it! It's a sweet, citrusy fragrance.  (I'm so glad I didn't get the rose!)

The Mask - I can't wait to scare my husband w/ this one.  

epionce Age-Fighting Treatment - Sure, I'll try it! - this wasn't on the card, but it was in the magazine.  Is this common?

Slow It Body Wash and Exfoliant Sample

Free waxing

Sebastion Coupon

The June Box has me intrigued, but I don't see myself sticking w/ this box too long.


----------



## Mary322 (May 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Starlooks! THe products are great quality and you get such a variety - bolds, neutrals, we've gotten lash primer, setting powder, shadows, powder blushes, creme blushes, lipsticks, lip glosses, loose pigments, eye pencils, lip pencils...it's perfect if you're a makeup lover.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I agree, Starlooks is wonderful for makeup lovers!  I have Lip Factory, too, but I prefer Starlooks by far.


----------



## rainpetal (May 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *peggytalkpretty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> So the only question is should I replace GB with lip factory inc. or starlooks???


 I have Lip Factory and I totally love it.  I'm never disappointed.  I haven't tried starlooks yet though.

I think the main question is how into lip products are you?  Lip factory does do other make-up, but they focus on lips, so if you are seriously into lip products like I am, you will love it.  If you like a bit more variety, it sounds like starlooks might be better suited for that.


----------



## princess2010 (May 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MuffinTumble* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So I finally got my (first) box.  I am a little disappointed, but it's not a total loss.
> 
> ...


I like this box, besides the eyeliner I would have loved everything. It's not that I don't like eyeliner but I have 6,000 black ones.  I got the Dream perfume too and I'm really liking the light citrus scent!


----------



## evildrporkchop (May 30, 2013)

Hello, everyone! I've been a Glossybox subscriber since December of last year, and I just wanted to add my thoughts on this month's box. i received the variation with the Amore Pacific Cushion Compact. I was sent tan gold, which is a decent match for my medium to tan skintone. The consistency is a little too watery for my liking. I prefer my foundations and tinted moisturizers to be thicker and creamier, but it was nice if too fragrant. I hear everyone's frustrations with not getting the right match, but to be fair, Amore Pacific has an extremely limited shade range for this product. There are only four and not much color differentiation between each one. I agree that Glossybox could've been more mindful in matching the shades to our beauty profiles, but Birchbox and Ipsy have issues with this as well.

Overall, the expectations for Glossybox are higher because the price is higher, but I've personally been satisfied with everything I've received since I joined. Sure, there are some bum months, but they are fewer and farther between than my experience with Birchbox (and I have two subscriptions to that one!). I wasn't too thrilled when I initially saw the April selections until they arrived and I ended up using everything except for the Bvlgari bath tea bag. I've been fortunate enough to not have any issues with the CS and fingers crossed that streak continues. I don't even mind their late shipping since my other subscriptions ship early to mid-month. I have to say this is my favorite subscription so far, and I'm really looking forward to the June box.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (May 30, 2013)

I got my box. It's...okay. I like it slightly better than I thought I would, but it's just not an exciting box by any means.

I got: Amore Pacific (way too dark, as expected...sad)

etre belle mask - This I am happy to try.

European Wax Center packets: I got The Exfoliate and the Slow It Body Lotion. Meh.

My Prime moisturizer - Of the things listed, I am glad I got this, as it is something I will use.

Nicka K New York Perfume Stick in Parc de 59 (the green one):I love fragrance, so I was happy to get this. I was hoping for the orange one but this one smells pretty nice, too, though not my usual style.

Sebastian Professional Volupt Spray: Eh. I just don't really use products like this, but I'll give it a try.

I'm glad I didn't get the eyeliner or the teeny tiny serum, but I'm still not super excited. At least the mask and perfume will get used.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Sunflowercake (May 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MuffinTumble* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So I finally got my (first) box.  I am a little disappointed, but it's not a total loss.
> 
> ...


 I got a similar box,

Got the eyeliner in a dark brown. Not sure yet what to think, I am blonde with blue eyes. I am actually not that excited about the sharpener, however I hav eto say the eyeliner does seem to glide well.

The perfume stick was in Soho I believe, the yellow tub. Overall the scent is ok, it reminds me more of a smell for a lotion.

All the rest is the same products. Not that excited about the slow it samples. I get that this is a sampling program but I feel that these are tiny.

The mask I am excited to try, I actually love mask samples.  The hair stuff might come in handy, not sure how to try it yet. I got the age-fighting treatment and will give it away, not really fitting for my age group 9at least I think so..).

I am debating weather to stick with the June box. I think I am worried about color variations with certain products and that I get super excited about it and then don't like it. After June I will cancel and see if there are any other interesting boxes where I sign up with a coupon or something.


----------



## Naun-Negotiable (May 30, 2013)

did anyone get the modelco lipstick and gloss duo item? it seems from my list of things i sent them, that is what they are choosing to send me instead of the cc replacement. i like their other products so i hope it is nice  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## princess2010 (May 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Naun-Negotiable* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> did anyone get the modelco lipstick and gloss duo item? it seems from my list of things i sent them, that is what they are choosing to send me instead of the cc replacement. i like their other products so i hope it is nice  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


We got it in an earlier box and I used mine quite a bit. The mirror placement on the duo is weird, but the actual gloss and lipstick are pretty.


----------



## meaganola (May 30, 2013)

> We got it in an earlier box and I used mine quite a bit. The mirror placement on the duo is weird, but the actual gloss and lipstick are pretty.


 Birchbox sent a full-sized version of just the gloss a few months ago, in case you ended up liking just the gloss. There are probably a few still kicking around on swap lists, and then I think it's still also in the BB store.


----------



## beautydoll (May 30, 2013)

Just tracked my box... It's out for delivery today. Ready to be disappointed... eh


----------



## MaiteS (May 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautydoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just tracked my box... It's out for delivery today. Ready to be disappointed... eh


 mine is out as well :]


----------



## CheshireCookie (May 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my box. It's...okay. I like it slightly better than I thought I would, but it's just not an exciting box by any means.
> 
> ...


Box Twinsies!!!




You are going to LOVE the mask, it's so awesome!


----------



## ewiggy (May 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *AMaas* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I know, isn't this great?  Same here.  Good thing their payment system works properly...are they investing my money to get interest all month long before they have to put it towards inventory??


 Hahaha!  Probably.  No shipping email yet, I'm really just so excited to receive my rotten rose perfume and the darkest shade of everything for my fair skin. HURRY UP, GB!


----------



## JHP07 (May 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Naun-Negotiable* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> did anyone get the modelco lipstick and gloss duo item? it seems from my list of things i sent them, that is what they are choosing to send me instead of the cc replacement. i like their other products so i hope it is nice  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I have it from a previous Glossybox - I liked it! The gloss smells like strawberries and isn't sticky. The lipstick is a nice neutral color (on my medium skin) that I thought was great for the Fall/Winter seasons. They both lasted for 2-3 hours on my lips (less if I drank fluids). My only complaint is that the mirror is useless when you're applying the lipstick and/or gloss.


----------



## Naun-Negotiable (May 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jpark107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I have it from a previous Glossybox - I liked it! The gloss smells like strawberries and isn't sticky. The lipstick is a nice neutral color (on my medium skin) that I thought was great for the Fall/Winter seasons. They both lasted for 2-3 hours on my lips (less if I drank fluids). My only complaint is that the mirror is useless when you're applying the lipstick and/or gloss.





> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> We got it in an earlier box and I used mine quite a bit. The mirror placement on the duo is weird, but the actual gloss and lipstick are pretty.


 
thanks ladies! nice to know i didn't pick a dud haha  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CheshireCookie (May 30, 2013)

Welp, I emailed glossybox back with my list of 5 items to replace my amorepacific with...we'll see what happens lol


----------



## Clackey (May 30, 2013)

I got my box today and am pretty happy with it I got

epionce- anti aging serum (I am always looking for something to fight these wrinkles that are creeping onto my face)

etre belle- single mask ( this will give me a reason to sit still and relax this weekend)
european wax center- foil packets (nothing special)
nicka k - perfume stick (Chelsey-350, I haven't seen anyone else say they got this.  I really like it)
sebastian- volupt spray (going to use it as spray gel for beach days this summer)
xtreme lashes- brown eyeliner ( I have a billion black eye liners but no brown.  I think it will be good for a softer summer look)
  I was ready to cancel.  But I think I will stick around at least another month.


----------



## Clackey (May 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Welp, I emailed glossybox back with my list of 5 items to replace my amorepacific with...we'll see what happens lol


 What did you ask for?


----------



## page5 (May 30, 2013)

I would have asked for the body oil from December. I loved it!


----------



## CheshireCookie (May 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Clackey* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> What did you ask for?


1. Koh Gen Do Oriental Plants Emollient Cream

2. Ole Henriksen Truth Serum

3. Sebastian Potion 9

4. Tarte Glamazon Lipstick in Wild

5. Nicka K fragrance stick in either Free Spirit, Rhythm or Very Chelsea

Well, they asked me to pick 5......lol




Didn't say I'd make it that easy for them.


----------



## ricarlav (May 30, 2013)

My box is out for delivery. I'm dreading opening it, yet hanging on to a tiny piece of hope that it's decent.


----------



## Sunflowercake (May 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 1. Koh Gen Do Oriental Plants Emollient Cream
> ...


 nice selection!


----------



## Cylarne (May 30, 2013)

Received my box and I am pretty disappointed. I got:

the perfume in free spirit (nothing special, but a good size)

the mask (excited to try this actually)

sebastian volupt spray (I have no problem with volume, but it's a good size sample and i'm sure I can pass it on)

wax center body wash and lotion (these.. are tinier than I thought they would be from seeing the pictures. One use for the body wash, and not even enough lotion for the entire body. How are we supposed to know if something works for us if we can only use it once? Awful.)

anti-aging and repair serum (I'm barely 25 and i use sunscreen regularly, I am not interested in anti-aging products at all. I wish we had a way to opt out of these types of samples)

eyeliner and sharpener (actually, only received the sharpener. The eyeliner was missing from my box. I contacted glossybox about it, so I hope they send it.)

From the looks of it, June is going to be really good, so I'm excited for that. After that, I'll have to see. But I don't think I'll be subscribing anymore until I see previews of what's going to be included that month. If I had done that I never would have gotten this box.


----------



## beautydoll (May 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Cylarne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Received my box and I am pretty disappointed. I got:
> 
> ...


 Got exactly the same items as you! Disappointed and will not be continuing on with GB anymore. Good think I bought the May box with a coupon code and went through ebates. So my total for May box was around 14$ not $21... I think i'd be even more mad if i paid full price


----------



## LisaLeah (May 30, 2013)

Not that I really care, but I didn't get the waxing certificate in my box. Just those two measly foil packets.

Did everyone get the certificate or was it not for all the boxes?


----------



## lexxies22 (May 30, 2013)

> Not that I really care, but I didn't get the waxing certificate in my box. Just those two measly foil packets. Did everyone get the certificate or was it not for all the boxes?


 Interesting you mentioned it; I didn't get it either. I think Glossybox did a quick demo search to pull stuff that an European Wax Center (nearest one) is at least 350 miles from my place even though its not popular in Northern CA. That 350 miles is in the Southern CA. That's why I ended up get amore Pacific in #104 Tan (lightest one but I'm considered medium/light) and a coupon for Sebastian hair products at Ulta which is 20 mins drive south from me. I can't even use Sebastian products; it makes my hair itchy real bad. I'm giving the hairspray (last month or Feb's box) and the gel spray to my sister. I worn Amore pacific today all day. The strong fragrance have worn off a little. It did make my skin kinda flaky (wonder bec I didn't moisturize my face first?) Then when I smiled, pieces of that foundation products creased thru. I don't know if I was supposed to blend well with a brush? I never use sponge bec it just splatters around. It did give a good flawless and dewy coverage equally as SuperGoop CC cream. The CC cream is thicker so I apply sparsely.


----------



## MaiteS (May 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Clackey* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my box today and am pretty happy with it I got
> 
> ...


 i got the same box as you! i was little eh about the anti aging serum just cause im only 23 but i guess it doesnt hurt.


----------



## MaiteS (May 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Cylarne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Received my box and I am pretty disappointed. I got:
> 
> ...


 this about the anti-aging! i felt the same way - im only 23 so i was like really?!


----------



## JC327 (May 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *peggytalkpretty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I'm glad I'm not the only one disappointed with the box, I will only stick around for the tarte next month and than call it quits with gb no matter how tempting they make the July spoilers.
> 
> So the only question is should I replace GB with lip factory inc. or starlooks???


 Starlooks! I have loved every month I have been subbed.


----------



## lovepink (May 30, 2013)

I did not get the European Wax Center coupon (but got the 2 foil packets) and the closest European Wax center to me is 2 miles away.  I don't really want it because I know I can go there and get a wax for free as a first time customer but I think I am going to email GB anyway.  If it was not supposed to be there then that is ok too.  I feel bad for people who have not got the box who got the Sebastian coupon as it expires 6/5 and I am sure some ladies will get their boxes after that.



> Originally Posted by *lexxies22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Interesting you mentioned it; I didn't get it either. I think Glossybox did a quick demo search to pull stuff that an European Wax Center (nearest one) is at least 350 miles from my place even though its not popular in Northern CA. That 350 miles is in the Southern CA. That's why I ended up get amore Pacific in #104 Tan (lightest one but I'm considered medium/light) and a coupon for Sebastian hair products at Ulta which is 20 mins drive south from me. I can't even use Sebastian products; it makes my hair itchy real bad. I'm giving the hairspray (last month or Feb's box) and the gel spray to my sister.
> 
> I worn Amore pacific today all day. The strong fragrance have worn off a little. It did make my skin kinda flaky (wonder bec I didn't moisturize my face first?) Then when I smiled, pieces of that foundation products creased thru. I don't know if I was supposed to blend well with a brush? I never use sponge bec it just splatters around. It did give a good flawless and dewy coverage equally as SuperGoop CC cream. The CC cream is thicker so I apply sparsely.





> Originally Posted by *LisaLeah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Not that I really care, but I didn't get the waxing certificate in my box. Just those two measly foil packets.
> 
> Did everyone get the certificate or was it not for all the boxes?


----------



## lilsxkitten (May 30, 2013)

I got the Amore Pacific in 104 and it isn't going to work at all  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I had high hopes for it because of the high SPF..


----------



## jilla1020 (May 30, 2013)

> I got mine today
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



I really wanted the xreme lashes black eyeliner but got the Amore pacific. It's too dark for me or I would have been happy with it.


----------



## lovepink (May 30, 2013)

Emailed GB about the coupon.  I already cancelled but I want to see how my first and only interaction with customer service goes!  I have been a subscriber since the first box and never had any issues getting my boxes or missing items or had to contact customer service.  Only issue I ever had was when my CC was charged multiple times ( charges did eventually drop off and I got 200 dots as compensation)  and not loving the boxes for the $21 price tag.


----------



## Clackey (May 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 1. Koh Gen Do Oriental Plants Emollient Cream
> ...


 I am in love with the Nicka K in Very Chealsea.  It is the perfect balance of sweet and spicy.  It reminds me of Ralph Lauren Hot.  I dont even think they have it but it was my go to frangrance for a long time.


----------



## Clackey (May 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MaiteS* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i got the same box as you! i was little eh about the anti aging serum just cause im only 23 but i guess it doesnt hurt.


 Start now!!!  I'm 35 and have just started seeing them.  Although everyone says I am crazy.  I have been used SPF forever and try to avoid the sun as much as possible.


----------



## smiletorismile (May 31, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lexxies22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Interesting you mentioned it; I didn't get it either. I think Glossybox did a quick demo search to pull stuff that an European Wax Center (nearest one) is at least 350 miles from my place even though its not popular in Northern CA. That 350 miles is in the Southern CA. That's why I ended up get amore Pacific in #104 Tan (lightest one but I'm considered medium/light) and a coupon for Sebastian hair products at Ulta which is 20 mins drive south from me. I can't even use Sebastian products; it makes my hair itchy real bad. I'm giving the hairspray (last month or Feb's box) and the gel spray to my sister.


 I think that the certificate's where just random. Me and my mom live in the same town and she got a waxing certificate and I didn't. (The closest one is like 300 miles away in a completely different state.) I also got no ulta coupon, but my mom did. Not that either matter, the ulta one I'm pretty sure is in store only and my closest ulta is like an hour away, so I'm not really that bummed.

My box was ok, I'll use everything I got however I'm a bit bummed because I was expecting something amazing from their 1 year box and this box definatly wasn't amazing.

I got the purple perfume! Which I love. It smells like floral coconuts and I'm planning on buying more since they are so cheap.

The sebastian gel spray. I'm intrigued by this since it gives volume and softness. Plus I love all sebastian products.

The little foil packets of exfoliater and shower gel. I guess I'll bring these on vacation, not too thrilled with them though.

The amore pacific. I think this color will work just fine! It looks very similar to my foundation. The only thing is I think it will be a bit too light for summer, since it matches my winter foundation and not my summer one. (I work outside as a lifeguard during the summer so even with sunblock I get pretty tan)

The mattifyer. Since this says it is moisturizing I'll give it a try, but I don't have high hopes, especially with my dry skin.

All in all I guess this month was pretty meh. Next month looks great so far though!


----------



## peggytalkpretty (May 31, 2013)

> Not that I really care, but I didn't get the waxing certificate in my box. Just those two measly foil packets. Did everyone get the certificate or was it not for all the boxes?


 You know, mine wasn't inside my actual pink glossybox, it was mixed in with the confetti in the cardboard box. But I saw someone else say that the European wax center's policey is slways a free wax for all first time guest, so your not exactly missing anything.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (May 31, 2013)

Tried the mask tonight...and scared the everloving crap out of my manfriend. I am an idiot.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />





(love the way it made my face feel, by the way...)


----------



## CheshireCookie (May 31, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Tried the mask tonight...and scared the everloving crap out of my manfriend. I am an idiot.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> ...


Didn't I tell you?! Is that mask not AWESOME.....it's so fabulous...I'm sad there was only one lol those pics are PRICELESS btw, love it!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (May 31, 2013)

That you did! It's great...my skin feels super soft and moisturized. I want more! 

(LOL, and thanks...I aim to disturb.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> )


----------



## CheshireCookie (May 31, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That you did! It's great...my skin feels super soft and moisturized. I want more!
> 
> (LOL, and thanks...I aim to disturb.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> )


I warned my hubby before he walked into the bathroom...I said: "Babe, wait, before you come in here....just a warning...I look creepy." He said: "Oh, you've got a cream mask on?" "No, a new mask that came in my glossybox...an actual mask"....he took one look at me and did this:



.....yelling: "Jason! It's Jason! AGGGGHHHH!"....That's when I took off after him and did this:



LOL! Crazy man


----------



## ricarlav (May 31, 2013)

I got my box and I was underwhelmed, but not unhappy. I am glad I cancelled. Even though June looks great, maybe I'll resub mid month JUST for June and call it quits.

I got:

The anti-aging serum, which is so small there's not enough to use to know if it's making a difference or not

ModelCo Lipstick and lip gloss duo (the same exact one I received when I first subbed, so one will be going to my sister)

The wax certificate which I can't use because I've already been a customer at the European Wax Center and the foil packets (exfoliant and body wash if I remember correctly)

Zoya nail polish in a pastel green color (I have gel over my real nails and only do French manicures, so this will go to my sister as well)

The mask (which I'm excited to try)

The perfume solid in a really great citrus smelling scent (Can't remember the name)

A better box than I thought I'd get, glad I don't have to deal with the Amore Pacific debacle, but very underwhelming for an anniversary box. If they were smart the June box would have been sent out for May as their anniversary box. But obviously they're not thinking logically over at Glossybox.


----------



## linda37027 (May 31, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Tried the mask tonight...and scared the everloving crap out of my manfriend. I am an idiot.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> ...


 How long did you leave the mask on? I couldn't find directions on the package.


----------



## pookiebear81 (May 31, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Aw, I'm so sorry I couldn't be of more assistance! It sounds like it's definitely on Glossybox's end. Good luck, let me know what they figure out!


 Finally heard back from GlossyBox after e-mailing them twice. I still don't know why I could not access my beauty profile because they never addressed my problem, but I tried to access it again a couple days later and I could see my profile so I can only guess that it was an issue on their end, not mine. Regarding the wrong shade of the Amore Pacific Compact, like jhans0717 posted, I got this response:

"I'm sorry to hear that you received the wrong shade of the Amore Pacific CC Cushion Compact. At the moment we are waiting to receive a new shipment of this product, and as soon as we receive it we will ship out a replacement to you with the correct shade.I have added 200 GLOSSYDOTS to your account for the inconvenience.I apologize for any inconvenience and truly thank you for your patience and being a member of the GLOSSYBOX family.Kind Regards,Jessie, From The GLOSSYBOX Team"

I received that response yesterday and I don't have the 200 GlossyDots yet. Hopefully, they follow through with their promise.


----------



## emmzk25 (May 31, 2013)

I think it depends who answers your email too...I got the email from Jessie and the 200 glossy dots ....but she got my name wrong...similar name but still kinda funny.


----------



## princess2010 (May 31, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Didn't I tell you?! Is that mask not AWESOME.....it's so fabulous...I'm sad there was only one lol those pics are PRICELESS btw, love it!


Good to hear because that's what they are sending me for the wrong shade of AmorePacific!


----------



## DragonChick (May 31, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *emmzk25* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I think it depends who answers your email too...I got the email from Jessie and the 200 glossy dots ....but she got my name wrong...similar name but still kinda funny.


 Yeah - I'm dealing with Alex and am now going back and forth to "pick a sample" that they have left to send out as a replacement. Nothing from my first list is available. Now I get to give another list of samples and hope they have one.


----------



## Naun-Negotiable (May 31, 2013)

i used the mask last night and while my skin felt great afterwards, i don't think that cloth type ones that you lay on your face are for me. hahah. i was weirrrrded out by the feeling~

i got the please come back, june is our amazeballs box! email just a few mins ago. i can't afford you this month GB and you made me sad last month (week!) so go away  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yousoldtheworld (May 31, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *linda37027* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## ewiggy (May 31, 2013)

How long after getting the 'shipped' email did it take to receive your boxes?  Mine says it was picked up in NJ on the 29th, but no further updates. Is it coming just regular first class mail?


----------



## aricukier (May 31, 2013)

> How long after getting the 'shipped' email did it take to receive your boxes? Â Mine says it was picked up in NJ on the 29th, but no further updates. Is it coming just regular first class mail?


 Yes! Mine is doing the same thing. Glad it is not just me. This is my first box too.


----------



## wildsp187 (May 31, 2013)

I got my box yesterday.  I got the Almond Blush shade in the Amore Pacific.  It's a little bit off my skin tone but I think I can make it work.  It did leave me "shiny" so I put some powder over it but maybe next time I'll try the mattifying moisturizer first.

About the Rose Perfume.. I got it.. it reminds me of what a "ghost" would smell like.. when people say they smelled "ladies perfume".. It's an old timey rose scent.  I guess I'll just have to coordinate my style that day.. Pin curls and red-lipstick a la 1920s.. haha


----------



## Sunflowercake (May 31, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ewiggy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> How long after getting the 'shipped' email did it take to receive your boxes?  Mine says it was picked up in NJ on the 29th, but no further updates. Is it coming just regular first class mail?


 For me in Missouri it takes a week after they shipped it. It depends where you live of course.


----------



## smiletorismile (May 31, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ewiggy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> How long after getting the 'shipped' email did it take to receive your boxes?  Mine says it was picked up in NJ on the 29th, but no further updates. Is it coming just regular first class mail?


It usually takes about a week or so. It comes newgistics I believe.


----------



## RaeDobbins (May 31, 2013)

I resubbed for this box because of a promo code for a Zoya polish. I was underwhelmed with my Zoya in Piaf out of my Ipsy bag for May and was hoping to get a nicer shade. Also was apprehensive because a lot of people have said in the past that they entered a promo code for an add on item, and never received the item. So imagine my confused surprise today when I opened up my glossybox and found an essie nail polish right up front in the shade Geranium. LOVE! So, not a Zoya polish, but still a win! I did however, receive the modelco. duo which is a dupe for me since I received it last year already. I love it, but don't think I'll go through the original fast enough to bother holding on to the new one. The rest of the box was sort of meh for me. I did receive that wax coupon, and the gel spray and the little foil packets. The only thing I was excited about besides the polish is the fragrance stick, Dream 42 Absolute. Orangie citrus type scent. Oh, and the mask. Can always use some extra hydration. I am excited about June though, but will probably be canceling after that for a while, so I can get through some of my excess product.


----------



## Mary322 (May 31, 2013)

Finally received my box, on the last day of the month, but at least it came in May!  Here is what I received:





 
 As you can see-


Epionce-tiny sample, but look forward to trying
Etre Belle mask-looks so good on Yousoldtheworld I can't wait to try






Sebastian Volut spray-just okay, probably will give away
Nicka K New York-actually smells pretty good, I prefer this over another fragrance sample any day
European Wax center body wash and lotion-Stupid and useless for me, have had laser hair removal
Xtreme Lashes eye pencil in Pearl Black-was like, "oh no, not ANOTHER black eyeliner", but the color is actually more of a deep purple, looks great
Xtreme Lash sharpner-yeah, whatever

All in all, not bad. Glad I didn't get the Amore Pacific that didn't work for most people. Just a little underwhelmed since they played up their whole one year anniversary thing. I am looking forward to next month, it sounds way more interesting.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (May 31, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Mary322* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Finally received my box, on the last day of the month, but at least it came in May!  Here is what I received:
> 
> ...


 Ooh, jealous! You got the perfume stick I wanted...I might have to buy that scent...

and lol...definitely warn anyone else in the house before you use the mask...or go for a leisurely nighttime stroll around the neighborhood...either way  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CheshireCookie (May 31, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ooh, jealous! You got the perfume stick I wanted...I might have to buy that scent...
> 
> and lol...definitely warn anyone else in the house before you use the mask...or go for a leisurely nighttime stroll around the neighborhood...either way  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I'm jelly too! lol That's the Free Spirit one right? It sounds like it smells DIVINE Oooooooo


----------



## yousoldtheworld (May 31, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## yousoldtheworld (May 31, 2013)

Oh, and while browsing Nicka's site for the different perfume scents, I wandered onto the makeup section and now I'm really curious! Those cheap colorful shadow palettes have me curious about their quality! And shimmer eyeliners...hmmm....


----------



## CheshireCookie (May 31, 2013)

> Yes! I want that one, and Dream, and Very Chelsey, and Rhythm...


 Girl... you are DEFiNITELY feeling my vibes ::wink wink::


----------



## Mary322 (May 31, 2013)

> Oh, and while browsing Nicka's site for the different perfume scents, I wandered onto the makeup section and now I'm really curious! Those cheap colorful shadow palettes have me curious about their quality! And shimmer eyeliners...hmmm....


 I went to the site to look and saw the prices....are you kidding me? I am totally shocked!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (May 31, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Mary322* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Oh, and while browsing Nicka's site for the different perfume scents, I wandered onto the makeup section and now I'm really curious! Those cheap colorful shadow palettes have me curious about their quality! And shimmer eyeliners...hmmm....
> ...


----------



## Mary322 (May 31, 2013)

> I have a feeling I will be making some purchases when I get paid next week!


 I wonder what shipping cost is...it is free over $50 but you would have to orders a lot of makeup to reach that. Lipstick $1.49? Eye pencil $1.49. 40 color eyeshadow $8.99? Crazy! I wonder what the quality is like, too.


----------



## MoiSurtout (Jun 1, 2013)

I opened my box today and got:


*Black eyeliner + sharpener:* I liked this much more than I expected to, very silky.
*Very Chelsey perfume:* Smells like deodorant; let's hope I don't mix them up.
*Face mask:* I love face masks!
*Hair spray:* I am confused by this but will try it.
*Tiny tube of serum:* I barely have wrinkles, so the size is perfect.
*Teensy packets of something or other:* Almost enough to scrub a toe. 

It was worth the $15 I paid, but I'm not sure I'll stay subscribed after my three months is up. I'm looking forward to June's box though!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jun 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Mary322* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I have a feeling I will be making some purchases when I get paid next week!
> ...


----------



## Beautyboxgal (Jun 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *rainpetal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> ... I agree about the free wax thing too.  The closest one to me is $65 miles away which I might have considered, but in the fine print on the card it says you "must be state resident".  Well the closest location isn't in my state, so I'm just out of luck then?


 No locations in Washington State either. 

I thought the box was o.k.  I received the black eye liner pencil, and thought it was nice that it came with a sharpener.  The best part of the box for me was the perfume.  I received 'Very Chelsea', and gave it to my friend Chelsea, and she likes it!  I would be interested in trying other fragrances, too, so I will try the swap lists.  So, I am happy with this box.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jun 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *pookiebear81* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Finally heard back from GlossyBox after e-mailing them twice. I still don't know why I could not access my beauty profile because they never addressed my problem, but I tried to access it again a couple days later and I could see my profile so I can only guess that it was an issue on their end, not mine. Regarding the wrong shade of the Amore Pacific Compact, like jhans0717 posted, I got this response:
> 
> ...


 So they're totally giving different responses, because they told me that they are completely out of AmorePacific. They never said anything about receiving more. I also haven't heard back about the list of 5 replacements that I sent in yet and I DEFINITELY didn't get told I'd get 200 glossydots.....how odd.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jun 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *pookiebear81* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jun 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I heard back today, after I sent them the list of things I was interested in, that they'd be sending me a Zoya polish. I was hoping for another perfume stick, but hey, I'll take it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


How long did you wait to hear back from them?


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jun 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jun 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hmm. I sent the message when I got home from work last night and I got the response this afternoon...so probably something like 16 hours or so?






I've been waiting 2 days for a response.


----------



## quene8106 (Jun 1, 2013)

I just got my box and I thought that I would hate it, but I love it.  I got the epionce serum, etre belle mask, european wax center stuff (nearest location is 75 miles away -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />), nicka k perfume (i love the smell), sebastian professional spray, and xtreme lashes eye pencil (i love it more than my beloved ud zero and too faced three-way liners).  I'm going to keep gb until july at least.  june will be my 2nd month with them.  It's crazy how some of the boxes know you better than yourself, if you know what I mean, lol.


----------



## JC327 (Jun 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Tried the mask tonight...and scared the everloving crap out of my manfriend. I am an idiot.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> ...







 those pics are priceless. I hope I get the mask I got it in a previous German glossybox.


----------



## JC327 (Jun 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ricarlav* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my box and I was underwhelmed, but not unhappy. I am glad I cancelled. Even though June looks great, maybe I'll resub mid month JUST for June and call it quits.
> 
> ...


 I would love to get a Zoya polish in my box.


----------



## Mary322 (Jun 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I will probably be ordering 3 of the perfume sticks, so I should reach the $50...and I know I like the perfume sticks, so even if the makeup is unimpressive I don't think it'll be a waste. Mostly I'm tempted by the palettes because I like having a ton of colors around. If I do order, I'll report back on quality  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> ...


Even if you don't spend $50, $6 is totally reasonable for shipping. It is very tempting to order something just to try it out!


----------



## princess2010 (Jun 1, 2013)

So I've been reading a ton of blogs about contouring so I'm actually excited to have the darker AmorePacific tonight. I'm going to try to do some contouring for a party I'm going to. I hope I can make it work!


----------



## princess2010 (Jun 1, 2013)

Some of the Nicka products are reviewed on Makeupalley. It looks like their HD eyeshadows and Creme lipsticks get good reviews! They are so cheap! I'm intrigued.


----------



## DragonChick (Jun 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I heard back today, after I sent them the list of things I was interested in, that they'd be sending me a Zoya polish. I was hoping for another perfume stick, but hey, I'll take it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> I didn't get the extra glossydots, though, and I was told they were out of the lighter shades of the AmorePacific.


 I mentioned the Essie as  one of my Round 2 picks and they replied that they're going to send me that as a replacement. I have enough Zoya that given the colors they've given out previously it'd be a dupe for me. I only have one Essie, so I'm excited.


----------



## Mary322 (Jun 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Some of the Nicka products are reviewed on Makeupalley. It looks like their HD eyeshadows and Creme lipsticks get good reviews! They are so cheap! I'm intrigued.


Me, too!  I have too much makeup already, though.  Heaven knows I will get more from my subscriptions, so I am trying really hard not to buy anything more.


----------



## aricukier (Jun 1, 2013)

I got my box today and it was my first one!  I got:

The ModelCo lip duo

The Mask

Sebastian Spray

Nicka K in Central Park (I don't really like it but my fiance does so at least it won't be a waste)

Exfoliator and body lotion

Epionce serum

I'm actually really excited about everything.


----------



## FormosaHoney (Jun 1, 2013)

​ Sorry wrong thread...​


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jun 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *FormosaHoney* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


OMG, I laughed so hard when I read that and suddenly saw the smiley face yank out the flowers!


----------



## UneVieChic (Jun 1, 2013)

I got two boxes, because I've found it useful to pass items off to friends as quick pick-me-ups.  So 2 masks (yay! I can scare my husband like I did with the snail one!), 2 sebastians (awesome, I'd love more volume), 4 foil packets of whatever, 2 of the epionce, 2 perfume stick (2 different scents, one had apparently melted and leaked a bit, so I'm in talks with them to send something else as a replacement), an eyeliner and sharpener (in the black, which I agree I deep sighed until I realized it's a pretty purple-ish), and the Model Co duo which I haven't had before and think the color looks great.

Not super impressed with their anniversary box.  My subscription goes through next month and then I think I'll be doing a case by case basis unless they improve both their boxes and customer service.  I mean, how many eyeliners can you possibly use unless they send them in fun colors like emerald?  I'd rather get masks, nail color and lips stuff.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jun 2, 2013)

My Glossybox! - (PICS!)

So, at first I was HARUMPH, UGH....but in all actuality, the box isn't too bad. Definitely not my favorite, but still OK.





I received the Sebastian Professional Volupt Spray, My Prime Multi-Purpose Mattifying Moisturizer, Nicka K Perfume Stick in Parc de 59, AmorePacific Color Correcting Cushion Compact in 208 Amber Gold, Etre Belle Collagen &amp; Aloe Vera Hydro Mask and two foil packets from European Wax Center: The Exfoliate and Slow It Body Lotion

Sebastian Volupt Spray - Meh. I wanted to love this sooooo much, I did. It did NOTHING for me. I love their Potion 9, so I was hoping that this spray would plump up my hair to amazing heights...alas....not one plumpy plump. I don't know if my hair was being particularly finicky that day, or what. I'm going to try it again, but so far, I'm not impressed with it.

My Prime - This product actually works great! It was my box's saving grace really. I think it does all that is says it does. It's light, creamy and although it feels stickier and thicker than my typical primer, it covers well, smooths out lines and pores and keeps your makeup fresh and set all day. As far as I could tell it also keep my face matte and shine free! This product seems a TAD expensive and I think I prefer my LA Base Pro primer from Lancome, which is slightly less expensive, however, I will be using this entire tube!





Nicka K Perfume Stick (Parc de 59) - I came THIS CLOSE to loving this perfume. It was created to be reminiscent of Central Park and it has nice light notes of green tea with a hint of a floral, HOWEVER...it gets musky and mossy and it is pretty strong. Therefore...not for me. I really wish I could have gotten Free Spirit 100, Very Chelsey 350, or Rhythm 125, they sound MUCH more my style. I love the concept and design of this perfume though! It's perfect for stashing in your purse and quickly popping out after work is over for a girls night out or a date!





AmorePacific (208 Amber Gold) - Ladies....look at this picture. Now look at me (profile pic), now back to this picture, now BACK TO ME. (Sorry, had to use classic Old Spice awesomeness lol)....if you can't tell....this color is an absolute FAIL. They sent out these in 4 different shades and of course...this is the darkest....and I am the lightest palest lil Irish lass you ever saw. ::le sigh::....check out this utter fail:





Good grief. That's sad lol. So if you haven't read my posts above, I've emailed GB and they informed me that they no longer have any AmorePacific Color Correcting Cushion Compacts in stock (any shade), so they asked me to send them a list of 5 products from previous boxes that I wouldn't mind having as a replacement. That was 4 days ago and I haven't heard a reply yet in regards to the list I sent. I have a feeling I won't hear back. I'd be quite surprise and that's so disappointing, since this is my first hiccup with GB. Oh well, win some, lose some.



Couldn't really review this item since...well...obviously.





European Wax Center foils: I actually loved these! I know most people don't like foils, but I found there to be quite a bit of product in mine. Enough for at least 3 uses. The problem is...I don't wax! ::shock!:: but I decided to use these with my normal shaving. So I used one foil on one leg after shaving and one on the other. The Exfoliate: I really loved this one, it gently exfoliated and left my leg nice and smooth (albeit sticky at first!). I really liked the smell, it's supposedly fragrance free, but it did have a light fresh waxy scent. Slow It Body Lotion - this was creamy, light and definitely moisturized and softened my skin. Between the two, I'm torn....a day after shaving, the leg that I used The Exfoliate on felt smoother and softer...but 3 DAYS LATER, the leg that had the Slow It Body Lotion felt smoother AND the hair didn't feel as prickly! (It is supposed to soften the growing hair). I think I'm definitely going to be using BOTH on each leg next time I shave and possibly buying these products soon!

Etre Belle Collagen &amp; Aloe Vera Hydro Mask - My wonderful personal spa day product! Looooooove it. I wish I had more, it feels fantastic. It's a very nice, very well made mask. I love the slits around the circumference that allows the mask to form easier to your face. It was SO full of moisturizer! I just left mine on till it was mostly dry, then I went to bed 10 minutes later. By the time I woke up, my face felt supple, soft, super smooth and well hydrated. I WANT MORE! lol Etre Belle also has eye masks with similar ingredients. Am I getting those....I THINK YES.





All in all, this box was OK. Not my favorite by far, but still not bad...a lot better than I expected. I CAN'T WAIT TILL NEXT MONTH THOUGH!


----------



## katie danielle (Jun 2, 2013)

I didn't get the free nail polish even though I used the code to start a month-to-month subscription. They can't get anything right. Le sigh.


----------



## AmandaMaven (Jun 2, 2013)

I skipped a couple of pages, so sorry if someone mentioned this before - I am just in the middle of giving my DD a bath. For those of you who got the Free Spirit perfume stick , doesn't it smell like a Cabbage Patch kid?! I keep trying it out, but that is all I can think about when I smell it!


----------



## aricukier (Jun 2, 2013)

> I didn't get the free nail polish even though I used the code to start a month-to-month subscription. They can't get anything right. Le sigh.


 I ordered at the end of may with wink and never got a mascara.


----------



## ewiggy (Jun 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MoiSurtout* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> *Teensy packets of something or other:* Almost enough to scrub a toe.


 Hahaha, this cracked me up. At least that one toe will be nice and exfoliated..


----------



## JC327 (Jun 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My Glossybox! - (PICS!)
> 
> ...


----------



## aandreasen63 (Jun 3, 2013)

I got a nail polish but it wasn't zoya I guess they ran out? idk I ended up getting an essie orange color with is not my style I was kind of disappointed but I guess its better than not getting anything.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jun 3, 2013)

The good news is, I got my Zoya polish (the replacement for my Amore Pacific) already!

The bad news is, they sent Tracie which is so pretty, but I already have. But, that's not their fault  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm sure I'll find someone to trade with!


----------



## princess2010 (Jun 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *aandreasen63* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got a nail polish but it wasn't zoya I guess they ran out? idk I ended up getting an essie orange color with is not my style I was kind of disappointed but I guess its better than not getting anything.


Is that the geranium color? They sent it out in the Mother's Day boxes and it's an orange based red. I love that color! Maybe try it on your toes if you don't like it on the fingernails.


----------



## dbella (Jun 3, 2013)

I'm really feeling meh over my box.

I got the Sebastian Professional spray gel (hair products just don't work for me), the My Prime Multi-Purpose Mattifying Moisturizer (which I had high hopes for, but was disappointed in since it left my skin as oily as any regular moisturizer), AmorePacific Color Correcting Cushion Compact in a color I actually can use but it doesn't cover worth a poo (I can't recall the name of the color).  I also got the Nicka K in the nasty fake rose scent other have complained about, the Etre Belle Collagen &amp; Aloe Vera Hydro Mask (haven't tried it yet) and a packet each of the European Wax Center Exfoliate and Slow It lotions.  I would have much rather have gotten the Model Co lip duo or the eye pencil.  On the whole, the box was a waste of money since there is nothing in it that did what it was supposed to or that I will use.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## dbella (Jun 3, 2013)

I'm intrigued by the Nicka K makeup too, but from what I've been able to dig up online, they are made in China, so I'll pass. 

http://panjiva.com/Manufacturers-Of/Nicka+K.Cosmetics


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jun 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The good news is, I got my Zoya polish (the replacement for my Amore Pacific) already!
> 
> The bad news is, they sent Tracie which is so pretty, but I already have. But, that's not their fault  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm sure I'll find someone to trade with!


Oh my goodness! I just received my replacement too! I got the Sebastian Potion 9 (one of the items I requested!)!!! Frankly, I'm a little shocked, since I never heard back after sending my list of 5 replacement items to pick from. That WAS quite fast! Hmmm...not bad Glossybox


----------



## mstlcmn (Jun 3, 2013)

I got my replacement sample today too! They sent me the Ole Henriksen Truth Serum (it was on my list of requests)


----------



## Mary322 (Jun 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My Glossybox! - (PICS!)
> 
> ...


----------



## princess2010 (Jun 3, 2013)

So I emailed GB about the dark AmorePacific. This was my first issue in a year with them. I got a response the same day requesting the list of 5 items I would like to have replace it. They sent it out immediately and I got it today. I'm glad my first experience with their CS was a good one.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jun 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Mary322* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Wow, the AmorePacific color is horrible on you! Not sure how many people would find that color great for them, it looks really weird in the picture. Maybe because it is so far off your skin tone, but it looks sickly mustard colored, eeeek!


 I KNOOOOOW, right?! It's WAY on the opposite end of the spectrum lol



> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So I emailed GB about the dark AmorePacific. This was my first issue in a year with them. I got a response the same day requesting the list of 5 items I would like to have replace it. They sent it out immediately and I got it today. I'm glad my first experience with their CS was a good one.


 They are sending out the replacements! I got mine today and so are other people as well


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jun 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mstlcmn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my replacement sample today too! They sent me the Ole Henriksen Truth Serum (it was on my list of requests)


Lucky duck! I was hoping for that one most of all on my list! lol I got the Potion 9, which I'm still stoked about, but I'm completely out of the truth serum lol Oh well...must go buy more I guess!


----------



## mstlcmn (Jun 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Lucky duck! I was hoping for that one most of all on my list! lol I got the Potion 9, which I'm still stoked about, but I'm completely out of the truth serum lol Oh well...must go buy more I guess!


 I know, I got really lucky because I wasn't sure they would still have it but I put it on my list just in case and...score! 



 I love this stuff and a little goes a long way!


----------



## aandreasen63 (Jun 3, 2013)

Yes its that color, I did skeptically try it on my toes and its actually pretty cute, I think it will look even better when I get a little tanner over the summer thanks for the heads up!!


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jun 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mstlcmn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I know, I got really lucky because I wasn't sure they would still have it but I put it on my list just in case and...score!
> 
> ...


I was the same way, I saw it in a box quite a while ago but I figured I wasn't gonna let them off lightly, I was going for the amazing products! lol and yes, that product is AMAZING


----------



## DragonChick (Jun 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mstlcmn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my replacement sample today too! They sent me the Ole Henriksen Truth Serum (it was on my list of requests)


 Lucky!! I was told that they were out of that when I put on my list of samples. Nice score indeed as that stuff is amazing!


----------



## smiletorismile (Jun 3, 2013)

Has anyone had any luck with the Sebastian Volupt Spray. I used it today and it made my hair look awful (super frizzy), I'm not sure if I did it wrong or what, but does anyone have any tips on using it? I did use it on damp hair.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jun 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *smiletorismile* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Has anyone had any luck with the Sebastian Volupt Spray. I used it today and it made my hair look awful (super frizzy), I'm not sure if I did it wrong or what, but does anyone have any tips on using it? I did use it on damp hair.


I tried it on damp hair, too, and it made my hair feel rough and look dull. Not a fan.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jun 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *smiletorismile* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Has anyone had any luck with the Sebastian Volupt Spray. I used it today and it made my hair look awful (super frizzy), I'm not sure if I did it wrong or what, but does anyone have any tips on using it? I did use it on damp hair.





> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I tried it on damp hair, too, and it made my hair feel rough and look dull. Not a fan.


Yeah, it did NOTHING for me as well (thin, fine, partially wavy/curly hair). I spritzed it on partially air-dried hair, then blow dried (upside down) the rest of it...nada. Didn't look any different to me.


----------



## Shannon28 (Jun 3, 2013)

I need ideas for what to request for a replacement for the amore pacific. Anyone want to comment with their list?


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jun 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Shannon28* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I need ideas for what to request for a replacement for the amore pacific. Anyone want to comment with their list?


 I went through all the boxes and there weren't many things I was really interested in, so this was my list (they ended up sending me a Zoya):

Nicka K New York perfume stick in Dream 42, Free Spirit 100, or Rhythm 125
Koh Ge Do Cleansing Spa Water
Ellis Faas Ellis Lips
or any shimmery Zoya polish


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jun 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Shannon28* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I need ideas for what to request for a replacement for the amore pacific. Anyone want to comment with their list?


My list was:

Koh Gen Do Emollient Cream

*Sebastian Potion 9* - They sent me this!

Ole Henriksen Truth Serum

Tarte Glamazon Lipstick

Nicka K stick perfume in Very Chelsey, Free Spirit or Rhythm


----------



## AMaas (Jun 3, 2013)

Sooo...June 3 and still NO May box for me...this is so ridiculous! Anyone else still waiting?


----------



## ewiggy (Jun 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *AMaas* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Sooo...June 3 and still NO May box for me...this is so ridiculous! Anyone else still waiting?


 Yep, still waiting. My box appears to be in Indiana, and I am in California. It's been in transit for 5 days.. I've never sent anything via USPS that took 5 days, and it's not even on my side of the country yet. 

I also emailed CS about a week ago with a question about shipping and they never wrote back. Glad to hear some of you are having good CS experiences, but I guess they're selective in what they decide to help with.


----------



## UneVieChic (Jun 4, 2013)

I used the volupt spray after using the Living Proof Prime Style Extender (from January) and liked the added body.


----------



## UneVieChic (Jun 4, 2013)

I also gave them a list of items I'd be interested in for a replacement, and heard back today that they would be sending me a Zoya polish this week.  Looking forward to it, so we'll see!


----------



## Shannon28 (Jun 5, 2013)

Thanks for the ideas everyone.


----------



## ewiggy (Jun 6, 2013)

Finally got my box today, I think I might be the last one. You've all left me alone in this thread, haven't you?  





Anyhow, I got:

*Nicka K Solid Perfume in Very Chelsea*.  I don't really wear perfume, so this will be going in the trade pile. 

*Model Co. Lip Duo, Lipgloss in Strip Tease and Lipstick in Dusk. * This is nice, but these colors don't work for me, trade pile!

*Sebastian Volupt Spray. * Yesssss, anything for volume is great!

*Etre Belle Collagen &amp; Aloe Vera Hydro Mask.*  Excited to try this/scare the crap out of my man.

*Epionce Intense Defense Serum.* This thing is so tiny I can barely see it. I guess I'll use it, but I probably wont have much to report back on. Why bother with these microscopic samples?

*Teeny tahhhny foil packets of some wax center stuff.* Shrug.

This was my first Glossybox, and overall I'm slightly _less _pleased with this than I was last month's Ipsy.. and the Ipsy was $10 cheaper. Also, getting the May box a week into June just really rubs me the wrong way!  At least the box is pretty!


----------



## OiiO (Jun 6, 2013)

I hated the Sebastian volupt spray, it made my hair sticky and crunchy.

But I really liked the perfume stick in #42 and the ModelCo lip duo! (swatches below)


----------



## JC327 (Jun 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I hated the Sebastian volupt spray, it made my hair sticky and crunchy.
> 
> But I really liked the perfume stick in #42 and the ModelCo lip duo! (swatches below)


 That color looks great on you!


----------



## Babs (Jun 6, 2013)

I have the same box but you know what gets me angry? Getting the same modelco duo THREE times in THREE separate months. I loved it the first time. I didn't mind the spare the second time. But now with them ignoring my emails the past few months, I don't know what to do.


----------



## MUfiend (Jun 7, 2013)

> I have the same box but you know what gets me angry? Getting the same modelco duo THREE times in THREE separate months. I loved it the first time. I didn't mind the spare the second time. But now with them ignoring my emails the past few months, I don't know what to do.


That sucks. Try calling if you can. I usually get much better customer service if I call.


----------



## Babs (Jun 7, 2013)

> That sucks. Try calling if you can. I usually get much better customer service if I call.


 Thanks I got the pick 5 samples for replacement reply. Nice gesture but the duo seem to be the star product in this box and the replacements available may be slim pickings. I gave all full size samples from previous boxes. Fingers cross I don't hear back with "please pick another 5, all the good stuff is gone" I missed the Burberry lipstick a year ago. If be so giddy if that is available!


----------



## SubJunkie (Jun 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Babs* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks I got the pick 5 samples for replacement reply. Nice gesture but the duo seem to be the star product in this box and the replacements available may be slim pickings. I gave all full size samples from previous boxes. Fingers cross I don't hear back with "please pick another 5, all the good stuff is gone" I missed the Burberry lipstick a year ago. If be so giddy if that is available!


I didn't even think about that lipstick. It's definitely amazing and I can say that if you wanted to buy it, it's worth the money. (to me atleast)


----------



## lovepink (Jun 10, 2013)

May surveys are up!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JC327 (Jun 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> May surveys are up!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Thanks!


----------



## JC327 (Jun 12, 2013)

Just wanted to share this with you all from the Amore Pacific FB page:


----------



## JC327 (Jun 12, 2013)

My may GB had to wait until my mom came back from vacation to see the contents.


----------



## emmzk25 (Jun 14, 2013)

They Had originally told me id get a replacement amore product but I think those didn't go through...so now I get a random replacement....hopefully I get it soon the anticipation is killing me


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jun 14, 2013)

> My may GB had to wait until my mom came back from vacation to see the contents.


 Twinsies! Which Amore color did you get?


----------



## JC327 (Jun 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## wldflowur13 (Jun 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Babs* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I have the same box but you know what gets me angry? Getting the same modelco duo THREE times in THREE separate months. I loved it the first time. I didn't mind the spare the second time. But now with them ignoring my emails the past few months, I don't know what to do.


 That's exactly how I feel about all of the Sebastian hair products!! I've gotten one of their products in the past 3 our of 5 boxes. I'd like the chance to try a different brand!


----------



## princess2010 (Jun 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *wldflowur13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That's exactly how I feel about all of the Sebastian hair products!! I've gotten one of their products in the past 3 our of 5 boxes. I'd like the chance to try a different brand!


That's the catch 22 with those dang surveys! They ask if you want to try more products from that company and I usually do, but I want them spread out!


----------



## Ashley Curley (Jun 14, 2013)

I got the replacement products that I was promised in the mail today (in place of the Amore Pacific item that was way too dark)! I had been talking with Jessie with customer service and was promised 2 products (probably because I was initially told I would get a replacement, but then never got it and emailed them again). I provided a list of 5 items to them like many others and got more than I asked for!

I have to say I was super excited when I saw the contents of my envelope!

-Zoya Polish in Zuza

-2 Honest Co. Lip Balms (orange and mint lavender)

-Touch in Sol Base/Moisturizer

I am pleasantly surprised. So I guess I won't be canceling my subscription after all.


----------



## evildrporkchop (Jun 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Ashley Curley* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got the replacement products that I was promised in the mail today (in place of the Amore Pacific item that was way too dark)! I had been talking with Jessie with customer service and was promised 2 products (probably because I was initially told I would get a replacement, but then never got it and emailed them again). I provided a list of 5 items to them like many others and got more than I asked for!
> 
> ...


 Wow! It seems like they're making a concerted effort to improve their customer service. Good to hear.


----------



## JHP07 (Jun 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Ashley Curley* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got the replacement products that I was promised in the mail today (in place of the Amore Pacific item that was way too dark)! I had been talking with Jessie with customer service and was promised 2 products (probably because I was initially told I would get a replacement, but then never got it and emailed them again). I provided a list of 5 items to them like many others and got more than I asked for!
> 
> ...


 That's great - enjoy your new goodies!


----------



## JC327 (Jun 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Ashley Curley* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got the replacement products that I was promised in the mail today (in place of the Amore Pacific item that was way too dark)! I had been talking with Jessie with customer service and was promised 2 products (probably because I was initially told I would get a replacement, but then never got it and emailed them again). I provided a list of 5 items to them like many others and got more than I asked for!
> 
> ...


 Enjoy!


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jun 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got 106 Almond Blush, according to their chart it should work for me. I want to try 208 and see which one works better.


I'm so jelly lol...I got the darkest!


----------



## Babs (Jun 15, 2013)

I got more than I ask for as well for sending me repeats. My first 5 options were unavailable so I asked for the tigi in brilliance. I got lovely and thought it was just that: lovely. So I might as well try the coral shade if they had any left. I got the tigi and touch in sole makeup base as well. It was a nice gesture on their part.


----------



## JC327 (Jun 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## JC327 (Jun 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Babs* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I got more than I ask for as well for sending me repeats. My first 5 options were unavailable so I asked for the tigi in brilliance. I got lovely and thought it was just that: lovely. So I might as well try the coral shade if they had any left. I got the tigi and touch in sole makeup base as well. It was a nice gesture on their part.


 That's really nice of them.


----------



## jilla1020 (Jun 16, 2013)

> Just wanted to share this with you all from the Amore Pacific FB page:


 I received 106 but according to the chart I should have received 104. Thanks for posting this!


----------



## jilla1020 (Jun 16, 2013)

> I got the replacement products that I was promised in the mail today (in place of the Amore Pacific item that was way too dark)! I had been talking with Jessie with customer service and was promised 2 products (probably because I was initially told I would get a replacement, but then never got it and emailed them again). I provided a list of 5 items to them like many others and got more than I asked for! I have to say I was super excited when I saw the contents of my envelope! -Zoya Polish in Zuza -2 Honest Co. Lip Balms (orange and mint lavender) -Touch in Sol Base/Moisturizer I am pleasantly surprised. So I guess I won't be canceling my subscription after all.


 Wow that was really nice!!! I'm hoping to get my replacement soon. I listed two items I would be interested in but I'm not sure which one they will send. They just replied and said ok thank you we will send it out. I still wish I could have used the AmorePacific but I know it's too dark for me and my pale face. I didn't want to open it and waste it in case someone else wanted it.


----------



## JC327 (Jun 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jilla1020* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Just wanted to share this with you all from the Amore Pacific FB page:
> ...


----------



## jilla1020 (Jun 16, 2013)

> Youre welcome! I found this on their Fb site when I was trying to figure out if I got the right shade or not.


 I hope AmorePacific adds more shades. The people that were able to use this seemed to really like it from what I read. I love AmorePacific's products!


----------



## JC327 (Jun 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jilla1020* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Youre welcome! I found this on their Fb site when I was trying to figure out if I got the right shade or not.
> I hope AmorePacific adds more shades. The people that were able to use this seemed to really like it from what I read. I love AmorePacific's products! I hope so too, a lot of people were interested in this product.


----------



## smiletorismile (Jun 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jilla1020* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I hope AmorePacific adds more shades. The people that were able to use this seemed to really like it from what I read. I love AmorePacific's products!


 I hope so too! I got one that worked well for me and it was awesome. Hopefully they get more colors so everyone can experience the awesomeness!


----------



## smiletorismile (Jun 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> That's the catch 22 with those dang surveys! They ask if you want to try more products from that company and I usually do, but I want them spread out!








Especially something like the Bulvgari? products. I loved the tea bag, but I wish we wouldn't have gotten the same scent back to back.


----------



## jilla1020 (Jun 17, 2013)

> I hope so too! I got one that worked well for me and it was awesome. Hopefully they get more colors so everyone can experience the awesomeness!


 I probably should add it to the trading thread so it doesn't go to waste. I'm sure someone would want it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jun 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I'm so jelly lol...I got the darkest!


 Yeah, the Almond Blush is SUPER dark. I tried it on and I liked the feel and finish but it looked like I'd painted my face!!


----------

